# [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread



## Inzersdorfer (18. Februar 2011)

Nach Roheed und Poempel habe ich jetzt die Ehre diese Listen zu pflegen.

_Servus zusammen. Aufgrund einiger Interessenten werde ich hier einen "Welches Laufwerk (HDD, SSD) hat die meiste Laufzeit geschafft" Thread aufmachen und Pflegen. Ausschlaggebend für eine gute Positionierung ist die Laufzeit in Stunden. Mitmachen darf jeder, update von bereits eingetragenen Usern kann in einem angemessenen Zeitraum erfolgen._

Gepostet wird nach folgendem System:

*HDD : Betriebsstunden | User | Hersteller+Modell | Speicherplatz @ Bauart | Eingeschaltet*
*/SSD : Betriebsstunden | User | Hersteller+Modell | Speicherplatz @ Bauart | TBW*

Beispiel :  2.000 | Roheed | Western Digital | 500 GB @ 2,5" | 1.000

_Ladet als Beweis noch einen Screenshot in den Anhang, z.Bsp. mit:  CrystalDiskInfo, smartmontools oder GSmartControl. 
[How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1) .Erlaubt ist alles, SSD, HDD, RAID Configs, SATA, SCSI, Interne, externe Platten usw... Bitte hier nur seine Laufzeiten Posten. Kein OT oder sonstige Diskussionen einleiten. Updates in die "Hall of Fame" Liste erfolgen i.d.R. täglich.
verwendete Kürzel: ST = Seagate, WD = Western Digital, Hit = Hitachi, Max = Maxtor, Tosh = Toshiba_

* LAUFZEIT Stunden HDD *


LaufzeitUserHersteller+ModellGröße@ArtEinschalt.118.236GrandAdmiralThrawnBarracuda IV80 GB @ 3,5"657108.699ikkentobiWD15EADS1,5TB @ 3,5"221106.310Injected_PieHit.Deskstar 7K8080 GB @ 3,5"1.723100.725MrBobFelderSam.HD160JJ160 GB @ 3,5"4794.697Brokoli1ST380815AS80 GB @ 3,5"1.01794.312FrecyboyST3500630NS500 GB @ 3,5"4194.311FrecyboyST3500630NS500 GB @ 3,5"4194.310FrecyboyST3500630NS500 GB @ 3,5"4191.942gussWD20EARS2 TB @ 3,5"69390.658marcelboomlpQuantum30 GB @ 3,5"6589.657KnogleWD2502ABYS251 GB @ 3,5"3686.333Injected_PieWD2500JS250 GB @ 3,5"6181.486Lichtbringer1Sam.HD753LJ750 GB @ 3,5"16078.190TheNyanWD20EADS-22R6B02 TB @ 3,5"82873.113marcelboomlpST3160815AS160 GB @ 3,5"63367.271egert217ST3250620NS250 GB @ 3,5"17367.269egert217ST3250620NS250 GB @ 3,5"17367.240egert217ST3250620NS250 GB @ 3,5"17366.978Injected_PieWD2500JS-55NCB1250 GB @ 3,5"52366.943egert217ST3250620NS250 GB @ 3,5"17360.418HisNWD20EARS2 TB @ 3,5"22760.389mr-tommiSam.HD103UJ1 TB @ 3,5"2.45660.328mr-tommiSam.HD103UJ1 TB @ 3,5"1.78060.313StormadoSam.HD642JJ640 GB @ 3,5"74860.236HisNWD20EARS2 TB @ 3,5"18159.801Injected_PieSam.HD501LJ500 GB @ 3,5"35759.525VulnerabilusWD20EARX2 TB @ 3,5"3.90758.387Tobse2056WD6400aacs640 GB @ 3,5"1.75658.333DarkHerculesWD10EADS1 TB @ 3,5"28258.147Injected_PieST3250820NS250 GB @ 3,5"15356.783Injected_PieWD2500JS250 GB @ 3,5"65355.011Lichtbringer1WD Green1 TB @ 3,5"8555.009TechBoneHit.HUA7210101 TB @ 3,5"2154.331R4Z0R1911WD20EZRX2 TB@ 3,5"65153.690UncleBenZ13WD1502FAEX1,5 TB @ 3,5"5.35051.492Joogie11HGST HDN7240404 TB @ 3,5"5.14349.448ShydaraST31000524AS1 TB @ 3,5"2.33349.265Joogie11WDC WD40EFRX4 TB @ 3,5"5.49948.335Lichtbringer1Sam.HD161160 GB @ 3,5"25347.766Injected_PieST3250820AS250 GB @ 3,5"20147.529marcelboomlpQuantum30 GB @ 3,5"7946.0380815-TYPWD30EFRX3 TB @ 3,5"9145.475xondraWD20EARS2 TB @ 3,5"5845.450Injected_PieST31000528AS1 TB @ 3,5"12445.249BautznerSnefWD5000AAKX500 GB @ 3,5"1.05844.508cordonbleuST3500418AS500 GB @ 3,5"2.73843.687INU.IDWD6000 VelociRaptor600 GB @ 2,5"10.51142.461UncleBenZ13Hit. Deskstar 7K40004TB @ 3,5"2.88541.499-Ultima-Sam.HD502IJ500 GB @ 3,5"3.70940.906nfsgameST3160811AS160 GB @ 3,5"20639.258SpexxosHit.Deskstar 7K10001 TB @ 3.5"7.36938.713MedchaWD6400 AAKS640 GB @ 3,5"6.26138.375Toby-CHWD20EARS2 TB @ 3,5"20737.011egert217ST2000DL003-9VT1662 TB @ 3,5"70036.142Stryke7ST2000DM0012 TB @ 3,5"1.19235.837Injected_PieST2000DL0032 TB @ 3,5"4135.725D0pefishWD Caviar Green2 TB @ 3,5"3.84735.197BautznerSnefSam.HD322GJ320 GB @ 3,5"2.36834.784ebastlerWD Red750 GB @ 2,5"35934.288D0pefishHit.Deskstar 5K30002 TB @ 3,5"3.81134.280D0pefishHit.Deskstar 5K30002 TB @ 3,5"3.81234.133BautznerSnefST300DM0013 TB @ 3,5"73034.082BautznerSnefHit.HDS5C30202 TB @ 3,5"3.27633.546BautznerSnefSam.HD322GJ320 GB @ 3,5"2.47332.321IluBabeST1000DM0031 TB @ 3,5"1.03732.220IluBabeST1000DM0031 TB @ 3,5"1.03831.009Injected_PieST31000528AS1 TB @ 3,5"7230.972cordonbleuWD30EZRX3 TB @ 3,5"2.12030.954chill_euleSam. HD753LJ750 GB @ 3,5"9.93729.379Zocker_BoyHit.HDS723020BLA2 TB @ 3,5"7628.836EastCoastHit.HTS547575A9E750 GB @ 2,5"1.99128.428Injected_PieWD1002FBYS1 TB @ 3,5"6824.501mardsisWD5000AAVS500 GB @ 3,5"96524.497ffupsuamST1000DM0031 TB @ 3,5"3.86724.266Klinge XtreamST3500830SCE500 GB @ 3,5"8.39923.645DarkHerculesWD50EFRX5TB @ 3,5"44621.392type_oST380215AS80 GB @ 2,5"1.94018.422mardsisWD40EFRX4 TB @ 3,5"5818.186cyberghost74Sam. HD753LJ750 GB @ 3,5"2.94014.989mardsisTosh.MG04ACA600E6 TB @ 3,5"23814.246ebastlerWD Purple2 TB @ 3,5"1.21714.186mardsisSam.HD753LJ750 GB @ 3,5"2.26913.576der-andymanSam.HD103SJ1 TB @ 3,5"4.26013.515chill_euleTosh.MK3252GSX320 GB @ 2,5"4.93413.313Voodoo_FreakST3250410AS250 GB @ 3,5"2.54513.264mardsisST31000528AS1 TB @ 3,5"2.10512.738StormadoWD40PURX4 TB @ 3,5"46312.731StormadoWD40PURX4 TB @ 3,5"46310.975mardsisWD5000AVVS500 GB @ 3,5"3.28310.093Nightmare09WD5000AAKS500 GB @ 3,5"4.081



*LAUFZEIT Stunden SSD*


LaufzeitUserHersteller+TypGröße@ArtTBW88.430PCGHGSCrucial m464 GB @ 2,5"n.A.86.000gussCrucial m4128GB @ 2,5"n.A.84.359Balu_Corsair Force 3120 GB @ 2,5"58,2965.012HisNSamsung 840 Evo120 GB @ 2,5"3163.113Stryke7Samsung 830128 GB @ 2,5"30,1361.267HisNCrucial m4256 GB @ 2,5"11260.433Joogie11KINGSTON SV300128 GB@ 2.5"6,9557.003Stryke7OCZ Vertex 360 GB @ 2,5"1,0352.000Singlecoreplayer2500+Crucial m4128 GB @ 2,5"n.A.46.420Guru4GPUIntel 710100 GB @ 2,5"566,044.600INU.IDCorsair Force GT120GB @ 2,5"8944.381RwkSamsung 830128 GB @ 2,5"17,9444.269StormadoSamsung 830256 GB @ 2,5"31,1440.075thrust26Samsung 830128 GB @ 2,5"5634.172DarkHeculesSamsung 860 Evo1TB @ 2,5"71,533.640ChillfloCrucial C300128 GB @2,5"n.A.32.072XT1024OCZ Vertex 3 MaxIO120 GB @ 2,5"26,8431.243RangodADATA S510120 GB @ 2,5"6,529.200DarkHerculesSamsung 840 Evo250 GB @ 2,5"9,4029.058TheOpenfieldSamsung 830128 GB @ 2,5"30,1327,198Guru4GPUIntel 32080 GB @ 2,5"120,025.137WC-EnteOCZ Vertex 3120 GB @ 2,5"n.A.24.031OlstyleIntel X2580 GB @ 2,5"21.16321.826StormadoSamsung 840 Pro512 GB @ 2,5"5,5121.717Injected_PieIntel 330120 GB @ 2,5"12,1021.540SpexxosCrucial MX100512 GB @ 2.5"125,1820.772FlexsistSamsung 830128 GB @ 2,5"13,0820.445Guru4GPUIntel DC S3500120 GB @ 2,5"37819.469PCGHGSCrucial MX100512 GB @ 2,5"16,2219.365Guru4GPUIntel DC S3500120 GB @ 2,5"376,516.928chill_euleCorsair Neutron64 GB @ 2,5"15,3316.629Voodoo_FreakCrucial M4256 GB @ 2,5n.A.16.467Grisu8Samsung 840 Evo500 GB@ 2,5"22,5915.612cordonbleuSamsung SSD 83028 GB @ 2,5"14,1714.522RoheedToshiba THNSFC128GBSJ128 GB @ 2,5"n.A.14.387grenn-CBCrucial M500240 GB @ 2,5"16,7214.306Ramonx56Crucial MX100256 GB @ 2,5"33,2514.220MaqamaSamsung 470128 GB @ 2,5"n.A.12.146SoftySamsung 840 Pro256 GB @ 2,5"15,7610.338cordonbleuSamsung 830128 GB @ 2,5"13,8010.024ebastlerSamsung 840 Pro256 GB @ 2,5"15,8010.147InzersdorferSamsung 850 Evo1 TB @ 2,5"3,5


----------



## blackout24 (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Juhu Rangliste! 

30.350h | blackout24 | Maxtor | 61.4 GB @ 3,5" | 7.200

Beweis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab den Rechner extra nochmal hochgefahren, damit die Einschaltungen eine schöne Zahl haben


----------



## roheed (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

naja, da hast aber die messlate schon verdammt hoch gehängt  Freu mich aber schon auf den "Wettkampf" der Betriebsstunden


----------



## blackout24 (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Interssante Zahl wäre noch Betriebsstunden/Einschaltungen als Wert. Wäre ziemlich exakt die mittlere Betriebsdauer pro
Anschaltung ohne Reboots etc. da diese nicht als Einschaltungen gezählt werden. Bei mir ist das 4.22 Stunden auf die 2te Nachkommastelle gerundet.


----------



## roheed (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

kann sich ja jeder selber anhand des post ausrechenen  oder meinst du man sollte das in die tabelle aufnehmen?! Naja hast schon irgendwo recht aber übertreiben will man es bzw ich auch nicht...


----------



## Gast12348 (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

27156h | Dfence | Samsung Spinpoint P80 | 160gb 3,5" | 2555 |


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Interessant wäre noch, wie lange die Festplatte in Benutzung ist!
So, 11 Monate in Benutzung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2850h|Hansvonwurst|Samsung Ecogreen F3|500GB@3,5"|933


----------



## Gast12348 (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Interessant wäre noch, wie lange die Festplatte in Benutzung ist!
> So, 11 Monate in Benutzung:


 
Selbst das könnt ich dir beim besten willen nicht sagen .....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



dfence schrieb:


> Selbst das könnt ich dir beim besten willen nicht sagen .....


 
Die hat ja schon an Betriebszeit mehr als 3 Jahre!


----------



## turbosnake (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

1306h|  | Samusng  Spinpoint F3 | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 684

Seit Ende März/ Anfang April 2011 in Benutzung.


----------



## Gast12348 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die hat ja schon an Betriebszeit mehr als 3 Jahre!


 
Das auf jeden fall, Rechnung von der Platte ist auf Oktober 2005 datiert. 

Hier noch ein Hall of Fame eintrag, ich glaub schlechter bekommts kaum einer hin, man beachte die Smartwerte  

81h | dfence | Samsung Spintpoint H5M | 160gb 2.5" | 2821




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> Interessant wäre noch, wie lange die Festplatte in Benutzung ist!



auf alle fälle...aber ich selber könnte wohl bei den wenigsten dazu eine aussage treffen und habe es deshalb mal aus der tabelle herausgelassen falls ihr es wisst könnt ihr es natürlich gerne in eurem post mit eintragen (wird aber nicht in die Tabelle übernommen) Am "Beweis" hapert es letztendlich auch noch...Ne kopie von der Rechnung wäre dann doch zuviel des guten  daher nice wärs aber in der praxis nicht machbar, zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Gast12348 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Streich mal die Samsung mit den 81 stunden bei mir, ich hab grad gemerkt das ChrystalDisk ein auslese problem bei den Samsung M5S platten hat, im Laptop hab ich die gleiche platte und hier angeblich nur 100 stunden, die platte müsste mindestens das 100 fache an laufzeit haben.

Edit : ChrystalDisk zeigt 100std an, HDTune 12089h was realistisch ist, weitere bildbeweise kommen morgen
Und die anschaltrythmen können auch nicht hinkommen, dann hätt ich in den 81 stunden die platte alle 45s ca aus und anmachen müssen


----------



## NCphalon (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

14325 | NCphalon | Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 | 320GB @ 3,5" | 1845 ---> (lief im Durchschnitt 7,76h am Stück)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizoma (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

17128h | Rizoma | Fujitsu MHW2120BH | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 2.264




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

so jetzt war ich doch mal neugierig und hab meine alte ehemalige RAID0 Platte ausgelesen. Sie dürfte so zwischen 2-3 Jahre im Einsatz gewesen sein. Die Betriebszeit war aber doch "enttäuschend"  zumindest für diesen Thread hier

5.311| Roheed| Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 | 250GB @ 3,5" | 2.291

So, jetzt darf die platte wieder schlafen gehen XD


----------



## blackout24 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Habe meine Rechnung nochmal raus gekramt den PC hatte ich Anfang April 2002 gekauft. Dachte es wären
schon 10 Jahre sind aber nur 9 Jahre und 4 Monate. Hatte mich damals 1800 Euro gekostet  
Hat mich durch die Pubertät bis an die Uni begleitet das Ding. Vor 4 Jahren habe ich mir zum Studium aber ein Laptop gekauft und den anderen PC deswegen weit weniger benutzt, sonst wäre wohl ein paar Tausend Stunden mehr drauf. Der Laptop allein hat schon eine Betriebszeit von 3 Jahren, weil ich den eher einfach laufen lasse als den großen Rechner. Macht weniger Krach und braucht sowieso weniger Strom und ist ne Ecke flotter.

Schade, dass es keine SMART Werte bei Mäusen gibt wo die Klicks gezählt werden. Frag mich was bei ~ 9 Jahren jedes Jahr Diablo 2 bis zum erbrechen spielen so zusammenkommt.


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

es gibt ne sidebar "App" für mäuse die klicks und Laufzeit Kilometer aufgezeichnet hat...ich sags dir, war erschrocken wie viel "Bildschirm" km man in der woche zusammenbekommt 

EDIT: schade das an meinem firmen laptop die hdd angefangen hat zu spinnen und ausgetauscht wurde. da hätte ich auch mal paar stunden zusammen bekommen... 5 jahre @ ~7h laufzeit pro tag- hmm macht aber auch grad mal 7k h stunden^^


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Mal meine drei Platten die ich in meinem PC zur zeit verbaut habe. 

14083 | ghostadmin | Samsung Spinpoint T166 | 320 GB SATA @ 3,5" | 1628
12206 | ghostadmin | Western Digital Caviar Black | 640 GB @ 3,5" | 1773
4606 | ghostadmin | Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 696


----------



## Poempel (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

15987 | Poempel | Toshiba ??? | 80 GB @ 2,5" | 1214
5162 | Poempel | Western Digital Caviar Green | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 913
7509 | Poempel | Western Digital | 160 GB @ 3,5" | 2787
6617 | Poempel | ExcelStore | 160 GB @ 3,5" | 2363

Ich hab noch jeweils eine 2,5" und 3,5" extern mal gucken wie viel die haben. Die 2,5" müsste jetzt viele Stunden Laufzeit bekommen weil die am TV hängt (für TimeShift und Aufnehmen), da läuft die immer wenn der Fernseher an ist.


----------



## Gast12348 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Also erstmal Update meiner bereits geposteten platte, die Laufzeit hat sich auf 27181 geändert *gg* rest unverändert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier meine anderen Platten 
26989 | dfence | Samsung Spinpoint P80 | 160GB 3,5" | 2663 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


17537 | dfence | Samsung F1 | 750gb 3,5" | 1308



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2933 | dfence | Seagate Momentus 5400.3 | 80gb 2,5" | 844 ( alte Laptop platte die angefangen hat zu spinnen nach nem sturz aus 2 metern *g* ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2339 | dfence | Seagate Momentus 5400.6 | 500gb 2,5" | 635 ( von meiner externen )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


12032 | dfence | Western Digital Scorpio Blue | 320gb 2,5" | 1786 ( alte Laptop Platte die in mein Rechner für nen jahr gewandert ist )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 Samsungs kommen noch, aber da spinnt Chrystaldisk ja leider, is da dann HDTune oder nen anderes Programm okay ?


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

können wir uns vlt einigen das bei mehreren Platten wir/ihr nur die nehmt mit eine Laufzeit über ~7.000 Stunden ? sonst wird die Liste nur schnell zu lange und unübersichtlich


----------



## Gast12348 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

klar kann man auch machen, sonst würd ich noch 10 platten posten


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hab noch zwei ausgegraben:

10619 | ghostadmin | Western Digital Caviar RE16 | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 752
6475 | ghostadmin | Samsung Spinpoint F1 | 640 GB @ 3,5" | 579

Lange gehalten hat die F1 leider nicht grade... Ist jetzt meine Backupplatte.


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

bin grad nur am überlegen ... oder bei mehr als einer platte die erste und die zweite nur wenn mehr als 7k stunden auf der uhr oder generell die besten drei, egal wieviel stunden.


----------



## Gast12348 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Nimm immer die beste, oder wenns wirklich ausergewöhnliche laufzeiten sind evt mehr, wie bei meinen Samsung P80 z.b

So um die 10000std ist schon ordentlich.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich würde einfach alle eintragen, klar wird die Liste dann lang und ist schwieriger zu überarbeiten, aber naja, damit sollte man rechnen.


----------



## blackout24 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Würde sagen nimm einfach die älteste für die Liste. Hätte sonst auch noch 2 mit ~ 26.000 Stunden.

Edit:
Seh gerade das du die Liste schon erweitert hast dann poste ich die anderen auch noch ^^. Ein Moment.


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Also gut, ich denke ich werde im eigenen ermessen die werte einfügen. Posten könnt ihr von mir aus soviel ihr wollt  ich will halt nur nicht, dass user wie "dfence" die plätze 2-20 belegen. ich habe doch etwas unterschätzt wie viele Festplatten so manche daheim horten  Ich werde schauen, das pro user nicht mehr als 3-4 Platten in Liste herumschwirren. Die mit der geringsten fallen dann natürlich raus. Wird ja sonst zu eintönig

auf gehts, die 30k wollen geknackt werden


----------



## Gast12348 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

 klitzekleiner fehler hast aber jetz gemacht, die Samsung H5M kannst komplett löschen, ich hatte doch geschrieben ich kann die daten bei der nicht auslesen ( ich vermute das diese platte Minuten speichert und chrystal die stunden ausliest. Also die H5M weg, und die 27818 stunden zur P80 welche in der liste 27156 hat.


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hehe hab ich mir fast gedacht ^^ aber dann so neee er kann doch über nacht nicht hunderte stunden draufgejagt haben XD ich denke jetzt könnte es passen


----------



## Gast12348 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

so passt alles


----------



## volte01 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hier sind meine Ergebnisse:

7778h | volte01 | Toshiba MK1646GSX | 160gb 2,5" | 2171 |

Hoffe die hält noch mal so lange!


----------



## blackout24 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

26257 | blackout24 | Samsung | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 1970



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



26150 | blackout24 | Seagate Barracuda | 160 GB @ 3,5" | 3884



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LzW827 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Zählen Arbeitsrechner auch?


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

meinst du von anlagen/maschinen? wenn sie nicht grad 1,4millionen stunden haben und nicht mehr eingeholt werden können


----------



## Gast12348 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich glaub ich geh gleich mal an einen der Server


----------



## LzW827 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Nicht ganz.

Samsung, 80 GB, 31831 Std.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

mir ist es wurst was die hdd in ihrem leben gemacht haben^^ Es war ja nur die rede von STunden...

@Lzw827
wenn du es jetzt noch so wie auf der startseite beschrieben verpackst hast den ersten platz sicher


----------



## blackout24 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Doof jetzt muss ich mein Rechner 61 Tage laufen lassen um das auf zu holen.

Bei nur 440 Einschaltung ist das aber schon krass. Hoffe mich holt wenigstens da keiner ein.
Wären eine durchschnittliche Betriebsdauer von genau 3 Tagen intersanterweise. Steckt da ein
System dahinter?


----------



## volte01 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Juhu! Die erste SSD in der Liste :

47h | volte01 | OCZ Agility 3 |60GB @ 2,5" | 33


----------



## LzW827 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ok, pack ich das mal in die richtige Form:

31831 | LzW827 | Samsung SpinPoint P80 | 80GB@3,5'' | 440

MfG

Edit:@blackout24: keine Ahnung hab den Rechner nur übernommen. Ach so, dieser Rechner läuft noch jeden Tag mindestens acht Stunden, alsoo müsstest du deine Rechnung etwas korrigieren, was die Laufzeit deiner Platte angeht.

Baut Samsung nicht feine Platten?


----------



## Supeq (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Und ich hab gedacht meine alte Samsung hat viel aufm Buckel .... 
NOCH sollts aber für die Bestenliste reichen^^


8780 | Supeq | SamsungHD103UJ | 10000GB@3,5'' | 2108


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@volte
 da hat meine SSD mit mehr als 1500h ne größere chance weiter hoch zu rutschen XD Aber natürlich will ich dir den letzten platz nicht vorenthalten 

@LzW827
Jetzt aber raus mit der sprache, was hat deine HDD machen müssen die letzten jahre?  440 mal einschalten ist echt rekordverdächtigt. mein laptop hat jetzt schon 202 x einschalten @ 200 Betriebstunden 

Und dickes Glückwunsch fürn ersten platz! 

@supeq
Und auch für dich gilt, bitte wie auf der Startseite angegeben deinen screenshot tabellen gerecht aufarbeiten


----------



## LzW827 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Wie geschrieben, ich hab den Rechner übernommen, aber in diesem Betrieb werden die Rechner nie ausgemacht, NIEMALS.
Es wird 8-12 Stunden dran gearbeitet und dann wird der Monitor ausgemacht, aber mehr auch nicht. 
N Kollege ist jetzt paar Wochen in Urlaub, der Rechner ist an, warum auch immer.

MfG

Edit: Ich schone ihn aber, und mach ihn aus,meistens.


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ja dein edit ist nach meinem post gekommen  aber thx fürs aufklären. Wir müssen bei uns die rechner immer nach feierabend ausmachen. was ich auch aus dem Umweltaspekt für gut heißen will!


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Na dann will ich mir doch mal den ersten platz in der heimlichen Untergruppe "SSD" ergattern 

1.832 | Roheed | Corsair Force F80 | 90GB @ 2,5'' | 1.083


----------



## blackout24 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



LzW827 schrieb:


> Edit: Ich schone ihn aber, und mach ihn aus,meistens.



Dann stehen die Chancen ja gut, dass ich mir mein 1. Platz langfristig wieder zurück hole.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

23482h | Darkknightrippper | Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 | 160GB @ 3,5" | 3026


----------



## volte01 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> @volte
> da hat meine SSD mit mehr als 1500h ne größere chance weiter hoch zu rutschen XD Aber natürlich will ich dir den letzten platz nicht vorenthalten



Irgendwer muss halt den Anfang machen. Und in ein paar Jahren 
hab ich dann vielleicht die Chance auf eine höhere Platzierung.

Aber der letzte Platz hat doch auch etwas reizvolles


----------



## roheed (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@Darkknightrippper
du hast nen Zahlendreher drin  aber ich will mal nicht so sein. habs in der tabelle korrigiert.


----------



## mojoxy (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Wir müssen bei uns die rechner immer nach feierabend ausmachen. was ich auch aus dem Umweltaspekt für gut heißen will!


Allein schon aus Brandschutzgründen müssen die Rechner bei uns über Nacht ausgeschaltet werden, oder sind bei euch in jedem Raum Brandmelder?

Vielleicht sollte man die Liste nach HDD und SSD trennen, falls mehr SSDs hinzukommen könnte das interessant werden.


----------



## roheed (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> Allein schon aus Brandschutzgründen müssen die Rechner bei uns über  Nacht ausgeschaltet werden, oder sind bei euch in jedem Raum  Brandmelder?


unsere Firma ist '99 abgefackelt...glaubs mir der neubau ist eine Hochburg was Brandschutz angeht  Aber deine aussage stimmt , so ein PC Netzteil kann schon mal gerne in rauch aufgehen. grad bei diesn 0815 Office NEtzteilen. 



> Vielleicht sollte man die Liste nach HDD und SSD trennen, falls mehr SSDs hinzukommen könnte das interessant werden.


jop ist im hinterkopf schon mit eingeplant  Dafür hab ich ja nen post frei gelassen. aber solange SSD noch fast keine rolle spielen sollte die farbliche unterscheidung reichen.


----------



## hwk (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

3046h | hwk | OCZ Vertex 2 E | 120GB @ 2,5" | 511
4235h | hwk | Samsung Spinpoint F1  HD103UJ | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 785
11822h | hwk | Samsung HD501LJ | 500GB @ 3,5" | 2028


----------



## roheed (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

verdammt...und schon meinen ersten platz bei den SSDs verloren


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Na dann mach ich halt auch mal mit, hehe.

3217 | hulkhardy1 | Corsair Force2 | 120GB @ 2.5" | 410




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hehe hier gehts ja schlag auf schlag 
Glückwunsch @Hulk fürn ersten Platz in der Kategorie "SSD"


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

1895 | BautznerSnef | Samsung HD322GJ  | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 376 | 14.02.2011
1961 | BautznerSnef | Samsung HD322GJ  | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 430 | 11.02.2011


----------



## merkurmb (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

13417h | merkurMB | Samsung HD501LJ | 500GB @ 3,5" | 5511


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

25 | hulkhardy1 | Crucial m4 |  64GB @2.5 | 38



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LzW827 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Jetzt würde mich aber doch ganz kurz was interessieren:

Was ist "besser" für die Platte: immer anlassen und nach so und soviel Minuten geht sie in Standby, wenn nicht genutzt(Win7)
Oder immer an und aus machen?

Das ist so ähnlich wie die Glühbirnenfrage

MfG


----------



## recKeD (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

13567h | recKeD | WD740 Raptor | 74 GB @ 3,5" | 2481




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gute Stück ist ca. 8 Jahre alt.


----------



## roheed (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@hulk
hehe Glückwunsch zum ersten platz bei den SSD und den letzten insgesamt XD

@Lz
Theoretisch ist durchlaufen eigentlich besser. Zumindest nicht im 15min takt an und aus^^ das gleiche wie bei den glühbirnen, Motoren und co.


----------



## blackout24 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



LzW827 schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich aber doch ganz kurz was interessieren:
> 
> Was ist "besser" für die Platte: immer anlassen und nach so und soviel Minuten geht sie in Standby, wenn nicht genutzt(Win7)
> Oder immer an und aus machen?
> ...



Wenn man mal betrachtet das meine Festplatten die einzigen sind die "Fehler" aufweisen, auch wenn ich von dennen garnichts im Betrieb mitbekommen haben, und 3-4x so häufig angeschaltet wurden wie die von den anderen würde ich eher das durchlaufen für schondener bezeichnen.


----------



## roheed (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

also ich denke man kann zusammenfassend sagen...

- Vibrationen
- stösse
- Häufiges Ein-/Ausschalten
- Hohe Temperaturschwankungen
- zu tiefe/zu hohe Temperaturen
- Hohe Auslastung des Lese/Schreibkopfes
- "zu viele" Plattern (desto mehr platten je höher die Belastung für Motor und Lagerung)

...verkürzen die Laufzeit am meisten. Das reine "rotieren" der Platten in Form von Dauerlauf ist nicht mal der Killer Nummer eins.


----------



## LzW827 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Lol, hast du dir auch noch mal die google studie und den Wikipedia artikel durchgelesen?

Ich stimm dir zu.

Ich denke mal, das Vibrationen und Stöße bei Desktoprechnern sowieso kaum vorkommen, wenn die dinger nicht grad auf ner Rüttelplatte oder so stehen.

Laut google tritt die kleinste Fehlerrate so zwischen 36 und 46 Grad auf.
Das reine Drehen unterliegt eigentlich kaum Verschleiß, der meiste Verschleiß kommt durch die Schreib-Leseköpfe. 
Wenn man nun oft aus und an macht, muss haufenweise zeugs geladen und gelesen werden, was natürlich ordentlich bewegung der Köpfe hervorruft. Das mag bei Wenig nutzern nicht so ins Zeug fallen, aber ich denke das läppert sich mit der Zeit, siehe blackouts post zwei weiter oben.

Jetzt wird natürlich gesagt werden, aber der Strom! 
Der beste Kompromiss wäre der Standby Modus. Minimaler Stromverbrauch durch den RAM und bei Neustart haben die Köpfe nicht viel zu tun, da alles schon, oder noch fertig im RAM liegt.

Edit:Hab ich mich grad selbst belehrt?


----------



## roheed (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> Lol, hast du dir auch noch mal die google studie und den Wikipedia artikel durchgelesen?


ne nicht gerade^^ aber ich kenne sie 



> Ich denke mal, das Vibrationen und Stöße bei Desktoprechnern sowieso  kaum vorkommen, wenn die dinger nicht grad auf ner Rüttelplatte oder so  stehen.


naja, will ich nicht so stehen lassen^^gerade zu jüngeren jahren habe ich mal schon hin und wieder aus frust wenn was nicht ging gegen die arme kiste getretten^^ Gibts hier einer der das noch nicht gemacht hat? ODer auf den tisch gehämmert oder gleich direkt auf die kiste losgegangen.^^ABer mal abgesehen von diesem doch etwas rabiaten umgang unterliegen eine menge hdd schon ab werk einer vibration durch einen unrunden lauf. verbaut geben sie diese leichten vibrationen gleich noch an ihre nachbar platten ab^^erst meine letzte Seagate platten hatten dieses problem. zumindest halt einer der beiden. haben aber denoch ihre 3 jahre locker gepackt.

Ja der STandby modus ist nicht schlecht (verleitet aber zu vielen kurzfristigen Ein/ausmacherrei wie bei mir der fall) oder eine SSD als Systemplatte fürs OS mit vielen lesezugriffen und HDD als DAtengrab mit wenig und wenn dann eher seq. zugriffen. Das könnte meiner meinung nach eine ideale Lösung sein. ABer wie man hier im thread schön sieht, 5000 h und mehr können HDD normal immer locker ab. Wenn sie die ersten 6 monate überleben rennen sie ein halbes leben lang^^


----------



## LzW827 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hab da auch ne Delle ein meinem Gehäuse die ich nicht mehr rausbekomm. Mann hat meine Hand danach wehgetan.
Aber das ist ja wohl kein Dauerzustand. Zwecks Vibrationen sind meine Festplatten entkoppelt. Das ist ganz gut.
Und gekühlt durch CPU-Lüfter. Die schubsen sich sonst gegenseitig die Abwärme zu.


----------



## Tuwok (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

*4672 |Tuwok | Supertalent  SST_FTM64GX25H| 64 GB SSD| 792*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hehe, glückwunsch zum ersten platz in der untergruppe "SSD"


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

5244 | BautznerSnef | Toshiba MK6021GAS | 60 GB @ 2,5" | 2268


----------



## OctoCore (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Von den Platten, die aktuell an meinem Rechner laufen ->

Ein Kandidat für die vorderen Plätze (bis jetzt):

42755 | OctoCore | Samsung | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 1201




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einer für den letzten Platz 

2 | OctoCore | OCZ | 120 GB @ 2,5" SSD | 7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LzW827 (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Kandidat für die vorderen Plätze? Das ist unangefochten der erste. Tja muss meinen Platz wohl räumen. Glückwunsch.
Das holt wohl keiner mehr auf.

MfG


----------



## OctoCore (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Da bin ich nicht von überzeugt. 
Die Platte hätte auch noch mehr runter, wenn ich sie nicht vor einem Jahr ausgemustert hätte. Die wurde vor vier Wochen für Testzwecke reaktiviert. 
Ich bin sicher, das der eine oder andere noch ein richtig abgenudeltes altes Schätzchen irgendwo liegen hat... aber nicht unbedingt die Lust hat (oder die Möglichkeit bei PATA-Platten) sie wieder anzuschließen. Ich selbst habe noch 20 und 40 MB MFM-Platten (ST-506-Anschluß, 5 1/4 " versteht sich), die jahrelang im Dauerlauf gerannt sind - das lässt sich mangels S.M.A.R.T. aber nicht nachweisen.

Nachtrag:
Aber du hast wahrscheinlich die höchste Laufzeit pro Einschaltzyklus.


----------



## Jimini (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit, auf die SMART-Daten der Festplatte im Router über eine grafische Oberfläche zuzugreifen, daher kann ich nur den Konsolenauszug posten:


> Aleph jimini # smartctl -a /dev/sda
> smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)
> Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, smartmontools
> 
> ...


Als kleiner "Beweis" noch ein Screenshot des Fensters:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin überrascht, wie wacker sich die Platte schlägt. Vorher lief sie knapp zwei Jahre in meinem Notebook, seit Anfang 2009 sitzt sie im Router (seit 351 Tagen läuft der ohne Reboot).

MfG Jimini


----------



## roheed (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@Octocore
42t Stunden  echt krass was so manche platten auf dem Buckel haben 

Glückwunsch zum ersten und Letzten platz^^ Ja du sagst es, ab einem gewissen alter kann man die Zeiten leider nicht mehr auslesen. Wird bestimmt paar Dauerläufer da draußen geben mit 60t Stunden +

@jimini
nen router mit einer HDD?  Aber von mir aus kannst du es Tabellen konform verpacken und dann darfst auch in die liste  der Einsatz im Notebook erklärt auch warum du soviele Start/Stop zyklen hast. Hat mich zuerst für einen router doch verwirrt


----------



## LzW827 (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Wenn ich mir die Tabelle so anseh, 6 Samsung unter den ersten 10...
Was sagt uns das?


----------



## roheed (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

naja sind allgemein recht viele Samsung hdd in der liste...das sagt mir vorallem eins...Hier im Forum sind diese hdd sehr beliebt und wohl auch oft empfohlen worden


----------



## OctoCore (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich habe hier noch mehr Samsung im Rechner... aber die müssen für die Liste erst noch was reifen. 
Aber die vorgestellte Platte hat noch eine Schwester, die im Regal liegt - die hatte ich als Paar gekauft und sie sind früher immer paarweise gelaufen, meist als RAID0 - mit ungefähr der gleichen Laufleistung.

Ääähm... ich habe grade noch mal CrystalDisk angeworfen und bin etwas irritiert. Während die alte mechanische 250er brav weiter Stunden sammelt, ist die SSD immer noch auf dem Stand von 2 Stunden Laufzeit (sie ist auch im Moment nicht als Systemlaufwerk eingebunden, sondern nur als normale zusätzliche Platte eingestöpselt). Naja, sie hat auch grade nichts zu tun... ist das normal? Wird etwa nur die Zeit bei SSDs gezählt, in der sie Daten schaufeln?


----------



## roheed (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

wäre mir ehrlich gesagt neu, weil bei mir zählt es einfach hoch...Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, die smart werte müssen bei SSD nicht unbedingt echtzeit sein. Diese werden, gerade beim read/write Counter in blöcken geschrieben. Könnte eine erklärung sein. Wundern tut es mich aber auch ein wenig. vlt ist sie auch im Standby modus weil sie nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Tuwok (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

*11982 | Tuwok |Samsung SP2504C | 250 GB@3,5 **| 3129*
 
Hier noch mein altes Samsungschätzchen, welches immer noch brav mitläuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> ... Wundern tut es mich aber auch ein wenig. vlt ist sie auch im Standby modus weil sie nichts zu tun hat.


Hm... nein, sie ist im Leistungsmodus, nicht im Energiesparmodus, laut Crystal Disk. Na, ich werde die Sache mal im Auge behalten. Andere SMART-Info-Tools bestätigen die Daten zur Laufzeit aber, ein Auslesefehler von CDI kann man da wohl ausschließen. Vielleicht stresse ich sie einfach mal über Nacht in einer Benchendlosschleife (nur Lesen natürlich), da sollte sich was tun.


----------



## Jimini (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> nen router mit einer HDD?  Aber von mir aus kannst du es Tabellen konform verpacken und dann darfst auch in die liste  der Einsatz im Notebook erklärt auch warum du soviele Start/Stop zyklen hast. Hat mich zuerst für einen router doch verwirrt


 
Letztendlich ists ja nur ein normaler PC mit 2 NICs 
18766 | Jimini | Fujitsu | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 2412

MfG Jimini


----------



## LzW827 (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Woha, stress doch deine platte nicht für sowas. Für SETI würd ich das noch verstehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ist SETI nicht eingestellt worden weil die Amerikanische Regierung die Zuschüsse gestrichen hat???


----------



## OctoCore (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Oh, die machen trotzdem noch weiter... Du kannst sie ja unterstützen -> Adopt A Scientist


----------



## Jimini (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



LzW827 schrieb:


> Woha, stress doch deine platte nicht für sowas. Für SETI würd ich das noch verstehen.


 
Beziehst du dich auf mich?

MfG Jimini


----------



## roheed (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ja die aussage von lzw827 konnte ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehn 

@jimi 
aso dann hast einen rechner als router umgebastelt/konfiguriert...das macht dann schon mehr sinn. dacht an eine 0815 router box wie man sie bei der telekom und co. bekommt^^ dacht mir nur seit wann gibts die auch mit festplatten, dachte da sei flash drin


----------



## Jimini (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Korrekt, das ist ein Atom-System, welches den Traffic routet und selbigen mittels einer Firewall überwacht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## LzW827 (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Äh, ne eigentlich meinte ich OctoCore, hab aber das "nur lesen" ähm, überlesen.


----------



## roheed (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

du meinst das hier oder?^^



> Vielleicht stresse ich sie einfach mal über Nacht in einer Benchendlosschleife (nur Lesen natürlich), da sollte sich was tun.


war zuerst auch geschockt was er da mit seiner ssd vorhat aber im nur lesen betrieb sollte es halb so wild sein


----------



## OctoCore (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ach so, ja? ich habs irgendwie nicht auf mich bezogen - eben weils bei Readonly ja wurscht ist. 
Jetzt weiß ich sowieso Bescheid. Inzwischen habe ich die SSD mal wieder als Systemlaufwerk (jetzt aber endgültig für 2xWindows und alle Programme außer Spiele, die bleiben auf den Rotorscheiben, da sie kaum von den Zugriffszeiten profitieren und die reine Übertragung der Gamespartition liegt bei 250 MB/s) und siehe da: die Zeit läuft. Klar - Windows schreibt ja ständig auf seine Systemplatte, wenn auch wenig. Die Vertex 3 zählt wirklich nur ihre Arbeitsstunden.  Die sind jetzt endlich von 2 auf 9 gestiegen.


----------



## roheed (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

beobachte das bitte weiter. ich bleib bei meiner vermutung, dass die smart werte der ssd nur blockweise geschrieben werden. wenn sie ab jetzt jede stunde mitzählst hast natürlich recht mit deiner aussage.


----------



## OctoCore (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ja, deine Vermutung mit dem Schreiben en block fand ich zuerst auch recht plausibel - aber das kann man wohl getrost abhaken, wenn sich die Laufzeit in 48 Stunden Rechnerdauerlauf nicht um eine Stunde ändert. 
Irgendwelche Energiesparmaßnahmen des BS für Disks nutze ich traditionell nicht - ansonsten checke ich die klassischen Drehscheiben immer auf irgendwelche internen APM-Einstellungen ab und setze sie - wenn nötig - auf "Leistung".
Die SSD ist aber fix auf "Leistung" gestellt - Änderungen sind nicht möglich.
Wegen der Sache habe ich mich auch mal aufgerafft und das aktuellste Firmware-Update aufgespielt (bis jetzt sah ich dazu keinen Grund, aber die Sache hätte ja theoretisch auch mit einem kleinen FW-Bug zu tun haben können), aber dadurch hat sich auch nichts geändert. 
Okay, jetzt habe ich mal um Punkt 7 Uhr die Laufzeit notiert (yeah - 31 Stunden schon), mal sehen, ob heute Mittag oder wann auch immer vor der nächsten Rechnerabschaltung die SSD auch zeitsynchron "gealtert" ist. 

Nachtrag:
Eigentlich macht so eine Einstellung schon Sinn - die Idle-Zeit wirkt sich im Gegensatz zu den Rotoren wohl kaum groß auf die Lebensspanne aus. Wohl eher der echte Arbeitsstress der Elektronik bei Durchsatz und natürlich in erster Linie die angesammelte Schreibmenge.
Außerdem kann man sich dadurch beim Verkauf der SSD Sprüche sparen wie: "Die Disk ist wie neu - die lief hauptsächlich nur so mit und hatte kaum was zu tun!"  So sieht man als potentieller Gebraucht-SSD-Käufer, was wirklich Sache ist.


----------



## roheed (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hab jetzt auch mal meine Smart werte der SSD im Blick behalten...Die Betriebszeit läuft auch synchron mit der Uhrzeit hoch. Ist allerdings eine OS Platte daher sicherlich windows sei dank die ganze zeit am werkeln  hmm echt komisches Phänomen was bei dir aufgetaucht ist


----------



## OctoCore (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Wer holt sich auch eine SSD und lässt sie tagelang praktisch beschäftigungslos am Rechner rumdümpeln? 
Ich wollte nach den ersten Grundtests erst in Ruhe meine Partitionen einrichten und Windows für SSD optimieren (darum hatte ioch auch die alte Platte wieder in meinen Rechner gestopft, um auf ihr die Sachen zu regeln und das Ergebnis lässig auf die SSD schieben).
Jetzt ist sie ja auch OS- und Anwendungsplatte und zählt hoch. 
Aber jetzt kommt der Gag: Also heute morgen um 7 waren es 31 Stunden - okayyyy. Jetzt haben wir 14:42 Uhr und die Laufzeit beträgt 43 Stunden. 
Tja. Die Platte ist ansonsten völlig in Ordnung. Andere wichtige Einträge in den SMART-Daten (wie z.B. die bisherigen Lese- und Schreibdurchsätze) sind soweit plausibel. Hier breche ich erstmal ab - ohne einen Vergleich mit dem Zeitverhalten einer anderen Vertex 3 macht's keinen Sinn.
Noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Das Flashupdate hat fröhlich den Startzähler auf 1 gesetzt. Grmmmmpffffff. Na ja.

Nachtrag: Geistesblitz! Obige Zeitrechnung -> über 7 Stunden gelaufen, 12 stunden gezählt -> 12 / 16 *10 = 7,5 -> Kommt ja einigermaßen hin: Die im SMART-Register gespeicherten Werte scheinen Dezimal zu sein. Die üblichen Tools wie CrystalDiskInfo interpretieren die Werte aber Hexadezimal und das zieht die wundersame Stundenvermehrung nach sich.

Nachtrag 2: Okay - Es ist zwar noch nicht 7 Uhr, aber ich habe eben nochmal nachgeschaut - die Platte ist in den letzten 24 Stunden um 36 Stunden gealtert. 36dez sind 24hex damit wäre der Fall wohl geklärt. Die Einträge sind dezimal, werden von Tools aber als Hexwerte interpretiert.

Nachtrag 3: Alles Quatsch. Die glatten Werte im SMART-Register haben mich zu einer tollen Milchmädchenrechnung verleitet.
Von 20 auf 44 in 24 Stunden - sieht ja recht naheliegend aus. War aber trotzdem unglaublicher Dummfug. Bei dezimaler Zählung wäre dann logisch nach 49 die 50 gekommen - es kam 4A. Also rennt die Uhr schlicht zu schnell - mit Faktor 1,5.
In 24 Stunden um 24, aber Hexadezimal. Macht gezählte 36 Stunden.
So, jetzt habe ich euch genug gelangweilt.


----------



## Poempel (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

kurzes Update einer meiner Platten (weil ich dann 3 HDD´s in der Rangliste hab die direkt hintereinander sind ):

5321 | Poempel | Western Digital Caviar Green | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 931


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Das ist entzückend. 
Ich habe hier noch eine gaaaaanz frische Austauschplatte (Requiescat in pace alte Samsung F3 HD103SJ - soviel zum Thema Zuverlässigkeit von Samsung ) liegen. Wenn ich von deren Eigenschaften einen Shot poste, ist mir auch der letzte Platz bei den Drehscheiben sicher.  Bzw. ich würde gesamt die Mindestleistung noch tiefer legen.


----------



## roheed (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> Requiescat in pace


fein, jetzt sind wir schon beim lateinischen gelandet  mit der englischen version hätte ich nicht mal google gebraucht


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Bei toter Hardware wird mir eben immer ganz feierlich ums Herz.
Schnödes Englisch verleiht meinen Gefühlen einfach nicht genug Ausdruck!


----------



## porgatorie (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hier mal ein paar Werte von mir vom dritt Rechner.

21.476 | porgatorie | Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 SATA II | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 770
19.803 | porgatorie | Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 IDE | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 826
22.610 | porgatorie | Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 IDE | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 822
24.712 | porgatorie | Western Digital Caviar Blue SATA II / 7200rpm | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 963




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

endlich mal einer der zeigt, dass seagate auch Langläufer sein können


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Was auffällig durch Abwesenheit glänzt ist Hitachi bzw. IBM, wenn etwas älter sein darf.


----------



## Morc (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Als letzte Ehre, bevor die beiden dann jetzt auch rausfliegen...

38.353 | Morc | Western Digital |  40 GB @ 3,5" | 3.537
22.067 | Morc | Maxtor                       | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 2.318





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Uiiiii - ne 40er - die muss ja wirklich schon was auf dem Buckel haben - da wirkt die Laufzeit fast schon kurz.


----------



## blackout24 (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Weißt noch meine erste Festplatte hatte 1 Gigabyte Speicher so um 1996 rum. Naja wenigstens was Anschlatungen angeht bin ich noch vorne ^^


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Tja... meine "erste" waz zwar viel kleiner, aber meine erste 1GB-Platte habe ich noch: Quantum Fireball 1080A. Die rennt sogar noch.


----------



## LzW827 (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Na dann will ich meine ehemals externe/ ehemals Serverplatte mit einbringen.

10566 | LzW827 | Fujitsu MHT2060AT | 60GB @ 2,5" | 1729

Kann ich die Platte eigentlich noch verwenden, oder etwas tun um sie weiterzuverwenden? Oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen? 
Mir sind schon zweimal Kontodaten zerstört worden, vielleicht hat das damit was zu tun.
Win 7 sagt zwar es hat 80 fehlerhafte Cluster ausgeschlossen, aber ich trau dem nicht so ganz.

MfG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nicht die Kontodaten meiner Bank sondern die Benutzerkontodaten, um das zu präzisieren.


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Wieder zugewiesene Sektoren 6D (=109), verschwundene Daten, Windows findet kaputte Sektoren.
Was soll man sagen?
Wech mit dem Ding - nicht unbedingt in den Sondermüll, aber weg aus dem normalen Einsatz. Ansonsten läuft sie ja soweit - manchmal kann man eine Platte für fiese Experimente gebrauchen, bei dieser Platte ist es nicht so wild, wenn sie dabei draufgeht


----------



## roheed (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Autor EDIT:


Hab die Startseite aufgeteilt in SSD und HDD Listen (wie schon von vielen gewünscht wurde) 
sodele...weitermachen 

Over and out Roheed


----------



## LzW827 (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@OctoCore:Ich hatte hier mal irgendwas gelesen von "10 MB Sperre drum und gut", weiß aber net mehr wo. Ich werd sie trotzdem als Serverplatte einsetzen. Is aber nur ein Spielserver für mich, für Webseitentests und so, die Daten sind auf anderen Platten, sind aber auch keine wichtigen. Wenn die Platte irgendwann ganz den Geist aufgibt, hab ich noch zwei am Start. Und wenn die dann mal futsch sind, hab ich nen Grund ne SSD zu kaufen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

3659 | Sarge_70 | Corsair P128 | 128GB @ 2,5" | 1284

Mfg


Lol, hier ist der richtige Screenshot. **


----------



## OctoCore (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



LzW827 schrieb:


> @OctoCore:Ich hatte hier mal irgendwas gelesen von "10 MB Sperre drum und gut", weiß aber net mehr wo. Ich werd sie trotzdem als Serverplatte einsetzen. Is aber nur ein Spielserver für mich, für Webseitentests und so, die Daten sind auf anderen Platten, sind aber auch keine wichtigen. Wenn die Platte irgendwann ganz den Geist aufgibt, hab ich noch zwei am Start. Und wenn die dann mal futsch sind, hab ich nen Grund ne SSD zu kaufen.


 
Späte Antwort:
Jau, hab' ich mal ähnlich gemacht. Einfach die kaputten Teile ignoriert und als nichtpartitionierten Bereich zwischen den Partitionen herumoxidieren lassen. 
Das hält die Platte aber nicht davon ab, weitere Fehler zu produzieren... und die landen dann auch schon mal in den benutzten Partitionen.


----------



## roheed (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@sarge
lol du hast den falschen screen hochgeladen  bitte richtig stellen und dann wirst aufgenommen


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ist korrigiert.


----------



## roheed (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

mein erster gedanke...will der uns verar**** schreibt was hin und hat nur 22h?!^^ Aber dann hab ich gesehen das es von deiner neuen m4 ist ^^ für ein wundern bis schmunzeln hatte es allemal gereicht 

gz zum 2. Platz in der SSD riege.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Und wenn ich da in der Rangliste eine M4 mit 25 St., und eine Vertex 3 mit 2 Betriebsstunden sehe... 

Mfg


----------



## roheed (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

könntest dich mit deiner m4 schön dazwischen reinkuscheln^^


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Nee danke, da fehlt irgendwie der Reiz, da warte ich doch noch lieber 3000 Stunden. 

Mfg


----------



## AntiFanboy (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1904|AntiFanboy|Samsung SpinPoint F3| 1000GB @ 3,5"|1099

30715|AntiFanboy|Maxtor 6V300F0|300GB @ 3,5"|1073


----------



## roheed (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

denkt pls an die ganzen Notebook/netbook User da draußen und postet nicht gleich euren ganzen FullHD Desktop, so gut er auch aussehen möge  
Ist mir grad mal so aufgefallen weil ich selber mit meinem NB online bin und kaum in der lage bin die score zu kontrollieren da zu klein 

thx


----------



## AntiFanboy (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

wie meinst?^^


----------



## mojoxy (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Du sollst kein 1080p Bild hochladen, sondern nur den Ausschnitt, indem man auch CDI sieht.


----------



## AntiFanboy (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

aso^^

ok wird nicht mehr vorkommen...

soll man eig auch updates machen oder ist das ganze einmalig?


----------



## Jimini (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich würde sagen, dass man im ungefähren Halbjahrestakt seine Wert updaten darf, sonst haben wir hier irgendwann nur noch eine Update-Schwemme.

MfG Jimini


----------



## AntiFanboy (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

passt...

nächster "update-tag" wird im kalender gleich mal rot eingetragen^^


----------



## OctoCore (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Viel Spaß! 
Die Pole position wird nicht upgedatet, die Platte liegt erstmal wieder im Regal und altert nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## AntiFanboy (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ob da wer rankommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln^^


----------



## OctoCore (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Kommt Zeit, kommt Highscore!
_Time is on your side._


----------



## AntiFanboy (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> _Time is on your side._
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das trifft hier genau^^


----------



## roheed (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ja updates sind natürlich nicht verboten^^aber a) nicht wöchentlich b) sollte es mindestens plätze bringen und c) sollte die veränderung schon im 4 stelligen h Bereich sein^^ Paar 100 stunden hin wie her machen bei 30 000 nun wirklich nichts mehr aus und ja ich meinte man soll keine 1080p bilder hochladen auch wenns jetzt offiziel vom Forum nicht mehr verboten ist! war auch schon mal anders


----------



## AntiFanboy (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ok wird gemacht...

kommt nur mehr das bild vom crystakmark^^

wollte halt meinen achsotollen bildschirm hier ablichten^^


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Erstmal ... wie geil! 
Wusste gar nicht das man das überhaupt auslesen kann ...
Schade das ich jetzt nicht @home bin 

Meine Netbookplatte sagt mir 553h und 403x eingeschaltet  ... in 1,5 jahren!

Entsprechen die ausgelesenen Std. echten Stunden?


----------



## roheed (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

normal sind das schon echte stunden. hab mit meinem laptop auch gerade mal 200h @ 200 mal einschalten^^ also je nachdem was du mit der kiste machst kann das schon hinkommen. aber mir kommt es auch etwas wenig vor.


----------



## johnieboy (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

grad auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden.
den ersten Platz in der SSD Kategorie hole ich mir locker 

8294 | johnieboy | Intel Postville G2 | 160GB @ 2,5" | 992




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jetzt kein CrystalDisk, aber da es ne Intel SSD ist sollte das Intel SSD Tool ausreichend sein 

Wird auch nicht mehr mehr, hab die Intel vor 2 Wochen verkauft.


----------



## roheed (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

glückwunsch zum ersten platz im Bereich SSD  28 TB write ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern^^Bin zZ noch bei 2 TB @ 1 jahr laufzeit


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

Ist ein bisschen off topic, aber ich hab jetzt schon 4 mal neuinstalliert, ist das schlimm ?


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. September 2011)

was 4x neuinstalliert?


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Naja wahrscheinlich das Betriebssystem. Was soll denn daran schlimm sein?


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wahrscheinlich das Betriebssystem. Was soll denn daran schlimm sein?



Naja, man sagt doch, das man die Flash Zellen nicht so oft beschreiben soll, ( Windows 7 neuinstalliert)


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ohje noch so einer der sich angesteckt hat. Bis deine Falshtellen den Zellentod sterben ist schon längst irgendwas anderes hinüber oder du hast das SSD schon lange gegen ein neueres Modell ausgetauscht... Mach dich nicht verrückt. Ein mal ordentlich benchen ist genauso "schlimm" wie einmal OS installieren


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Ohje noch so einer der sich angesteckt hat. Bis deine Falshtellen den Zellentod sterben ist schon längst irgendwas anderes hinüber oder du hast das SSD schon lange gegen ein neueres Modell ausgetauscht... Mach dich nicht verrückt. Ein mal ordentlich benchen ist genauso "schlimm" wie einmal OS installieren



oh, naja ok, man redet es sich halt ein xD 

Vista verträgt sich nicht so gut mit SSDs oder?


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Naja Win7 wäre optimal, aber Vista geht auch. Nur von XP würde ich dringend abraten! Bin mir gerade aber nicht mehr sicher welche Einstellungen du unter Vista evtl. noch selbst vornehmen solltest. Schau mal in den Sticky, da steht es drin


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Naja Win7 wäre optimal, aber Vista geht auch. Nur von XP würde ich dringend abraten! Bin mir gerade aber nicht mehr sicher welche Einstellungen du unter Vista evtl. noch selbst vornehmen solltest. Schau mal in den Sticky, da steht es drin



naja, frage nur wegen TRIM,achso das weiß ich schon, Defrag ausschalten, Volumenschattenkopie, Superfetch usw.


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Naja Trim ist besser als kein Trim, aber ohne geht's auch. Defrag aus ist klar, den Rest würde ich gar nicht mal machen. Die paar KB die du einsparst rechtfertigen den Aufwand nicht. Wie gesagt mach dich nicht verrückt. War früher auch so wie du und hab den ganzen Mist gemacht, aber gebracht hat es nix


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Naja Trim ist besser als kein Trim, aber ohne geht's auch. Defrag aus ist klar, den Rest würde ich gar nicht mal machen. Die paar KB die du einsparst rechtfertigen den Aufwand nicht. Wie gesagt mach dich nicht verrückt. War früher auch so wie du und hab den ganzen Mist gemacht, aber gebracht hat es nix



OK thx, das beruhigt mich, entscheide gerade zwischen Windows 7 und Vista, 7 müsste ich kaufen !


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

7 kostet ja auch nicht mehr die Welt, aber unbedingt nötig ist es auch nicht. Vista ist mittlerweile ja auch ganz gut nutzbar


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> 7 kostet ja auch nicht mehr die Welt, aber unbedingt nötig ist es auch nicht. Vista ist mittlerweile ja auch ganz gut nutzbar



Eben xD

Windows 7 Home Premium kostet glaub ich 50 € oder ?


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) auf ebay auch günstiger...


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) auf ebay auch günstiger...



das gleiche hab ich damals für die in cd Form gepresste Mülltonne Vista bezahlt xD


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

3000 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Samsung F3 | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 1.015

... im März 2010 gekauft


----------



## roheed (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

update eingefügt.


----------



## Arikus (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



*Betriebsstunden *​
| 
*User *​
| 
*Hersteller+Typ*​
| 
*Speicherplatz @ Bauart*​
| 
*Eingeschaltet*​

4.898   | Arikus  | Super Talent SSD 128GB UltraDrive GX | 128GB @ 2,5" | 842




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2000 Zyklen nach fast 5000 Betriebsstunden, so hält die locker 10 Jahre 
gekauft 21.1.2010.


----------



## dergilb (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

na mach ich auch mal mit.
hab zwei von denen, liefen bis gestern im raid und gehen nun in ruhestand... fast schon schade, ich glaub ich lass eine weiter drinne, die überlebt sicher die neuen TB platten 

PS: Herstelldatum ist Nov. 2003. seit ca mitte 2004 im 24/7 betrieb.

PPS:  2 Mal:  60987 | dergilb | Hitachi Deskstar HDS722516VLSA80 | 164,7GB @ 3,5" 7200U/min | 1330


----------



## mojoxy (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Alter Verwalter... >60k Betriebsstunden, das sind... fast sieben Jahre drehende Platten... Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor diesen Ausdauersportlern


----------



## OctoCore (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hey... endlich mal Hitachi...


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

wow - so viel, echt respekt!


----------



## roheed (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@Arikus
Junge junge, ihr seit echt unglaublich kreativ wenns darum geht die Formatierung *NICHT *einzuhalten 
Habs jetzt einfach aus dem quellcode rausgezogen, next time pls etwas mehr an die Vorgaben halten (1. Post) 


@dergilb
Alter schwede, 60k stunden^^ Du schießt den Vogel echt ab  Herzlichen Glückwunsch, find ich genial was hier für Schätzchen ausgegraben werden. 
ABer noch geiler find ich ... hast du dich extra deswegen hier angemeldet? Find ich genial  Herzlich willkommen bei uns Chaoten 

@all
hehe, wie war das?! 30h stunden wird keiner mehr topen ?  Ich glaub daran das wir die 70k auch noch finden. Und zu hitachi kann man jetzt sagen...mit Abwesenheit geglänzt aber wenn sie kommen dann aber richtig  sodele, weitermachen XD


----------



## dergilb (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

na jemand musste doch mal Hitachi ehren ^^. Hitachi/ibm war wie ich finde schon immer top in sachen Zuverlässigkeit (bis auf die berüchtigte "deathstar" Serie, davon hatte ich auch eine...), bis vor kurzem habe ich nur selten anderes verbaut.
Abgelöst wurden die beiden Rentner durch eine Samsung F3 mit 1TB und eine WD Black Caviar 1TB.
Die Samsung ist nun 3 Monate alt und hat ca 2100 Stunden, also noch ein weiter Weg.

Werde wohl eine der Hitachis wieder einbauen nun, aus Mitleid und aus Neugier. Mal sehen ob sie die 100k knackt.

mich wundert das Hitachi aktuell so unbeliebt ist? Oder bilde ich mir das ein?


----------



## OctoCore (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich habe noch zwei... die sind noch älter als deine.


----------



## roheed (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ja hier im thread sind sie wirklich merkwürdig rar vertreten wobei das ja nun wirklich nichts zu sagen hat. Ich denke das kommt auch ein bischen davon, dass hier im forum sehr viele SAmsung empfohlen wurden. weiß gott schlecht sind  die anderen hersteller nun wirklich auch nicht!


----------



## Vaykir (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

oh man, da kann ich net mit konkurrieren. ich wechsel meine hdds zu oft 

leider hat meine ssd keine anzeige, we viel TB schon geshrieben sind.
aber es sind sehr viele, da es meine download partition ist^^


----------



## roheed (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> oh man, da kann ich net mit konkurrieren. ich wechsel meine hdds zu oft



ja das problem kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor XD der höchste score denn ich ausgraben konnte ist der Laptop meiner Freundin mit mickrigen 7 000 Stunden^^ Aber für diesen thread sind selbst die nur peanuts


----------



## roheed (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ganz schön still geworden hier


----------



## mojoxy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hör auf zu spammen, sonst muss ich dich melden!  (Spaß!)


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich melde Euch gleich alle beide 

Leider warte ich noch auf meinen SandyBridge Unterbau, aber dann gibt es (hoffentlich^^) neue Highscores.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Z-Board? Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass die Z's etwas besser in SSD-Benchmarks abschneiden als die P's!


----------



## JawMekEf (14. Oktober 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Z-Board? Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass die Z's etwas besser in SSD-Benchmarks abschneiden als die P's!



Die Z's habn ja auch SSD-Caching oder Cashing.


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ups.  Ich hab mich verlaufen, ich dachte ich bin im SSD Benchmark-Thread


----------



## mojoxy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Naja das hat damit ja nicht viel zu tun. Nutz eh keiner 
Ein einzelnes SSD hat dadurch keinen Vorteil.


----------



## roheed (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hab mich auch kurz darüber gewundert wie ihr jetzt auf das Thema SSD kommt


----------



## AntiFanboy (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

so...

muss euch bescheid sagen das meine maxtor in rente geschickt worden ist -gegen die neue Samsung EcoGreen F4 2TB!

R.I.P Maxtor


----------



## OctoCore (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Wo findet die Trauerfeier statt? Gibts auch Kaffee und Kuchen?


----------



## voyag3r (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hi,

habe eine Seagate 120 GB Festplatte IDE 7.200 rpm ST3120022A Barracuda mit aktuell 13699 Betriebsstunden. Sie müsste ungefähr seit 2003 im Rechner arbeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
voyag3r


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Oh ja aber sie löst sich auf, schon mehrere Sektoren mussten wiederhergestellt werden. Sie schaltet die defekten ab und holt sich die neuen aus dem Reserve Bereich. So schnell wie möglich austauschen.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Nur keine Panik. Ein einziger wiederzugewiesener Sektor ist nix. Einen kaputten Sektor kann man sich auch bei einem saftigen Absturz einfangen, wenn der grade im falschen Moment geschieht.
Wenn jeden Tag einer dazu käme, dann müsste man sich Gedanken machen. 
Ansonsten ist das eher normal, das im Laufe der Zeit, besonders über Jahre, der eine oder andere Sektor aussteigt. Eine HD hat aber Ersatzsektoren satt.
Austausch ist also nicht nötig.
Eigentlich nicht. 
Aber sie ist klein, PATA und wahrscheinlich nach heutigen Maßstäben grottenlangsam. DAS ist ein Austauschgrund.


----------



## voyag3r (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> Zitat von *OctoCore*
> 
> "Nur keine Panik."


Puh da bin ich erstmal beruhigt. Klar die Platte hat bereits ihr Geld abgearbeitet , wär aber trotzdem Shice wenn sie auf einmal aussteigt. Habe nicht wirklich Lust wieder neues Windows zu installieren, Stunden beim updaten zu verbringen und dann alles wieder schön einzustellen. Naja werde dennoch mal das wichtigste an Daten sichern.

MfG
voyag3r


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ja unbedingt sichern weil die HDD hat ihr Ziniet überschritten. Also ich hätte kein Vertrauen mehr in die Platte, überprüfe regelmäßig die Werte ob noch weitere Sektoren dazu kommen, wenn ja MUSST du sie austauschen.


----------



## voyag3r (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Geht klar. Ich werde die Sache im Auge behalten. Auf jeden Fall erstmal Danke für die Hinweise.


----------



## roheed (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

@
*voyag3r*

Schau mal bitte auf der startseite wie man Posten muss um in die liste zu kommen , thx


----------



## voyag3r (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ok, also nochmal das Ganze. Hätte ich ja auch gleich so machen können. 

13699h | voyag3r | Seagate ST3120022A Barracuda | 120 GB @ 3,5" | 7332

Den Screenshot als Beweis ist ja schon in meinem vorherigen Post.


----------



## roheed (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> Ok, also nochmal das Ganze. Hätte ich ja auch gleich so machen können




hehe, ich sag ja immer wieder...es ist unglaublich wie kreativ die Leute werden wenn es darum geht, sich *NICHT *an die Vorlage zu halten 
So dein Score ist eingetragen. Wünsch dir noch viel spaß hier bei uns im Forum


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

3455 | GoldenMic | Extrememory | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 207

6521 | GoldenMic | Samsung | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 520


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

6074 | BautznerSnef | Samsung Spinpoint F1 320GB HD322HJ | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 1832


----------



## roheed (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe war das kein update oder?!


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe war das kein update oder?!


 
So isses, die anderen waren ja GJ's. bzw. F4.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

4345 | CPU-GPU | Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB HD103UJ |  1TB @ 3,5" | 3824

so, meine gute alte HD103UJ, 1TB. schrift ist leider in grau, da ich das programm noch nicht kapiuert habe, mittlerweile weiss ich dass ich 2 minuten warten muss bis die schrift schwarz wird


----------



## roheed (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

und wenn du es jetzt noch schafst dich an die Post regeln zu halten wirst auch in die liste aufgenommen


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Update:
2187h| | Samusng Spinpoint F3 | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 1040

EDIT: Endlich nicht mehr ganz hinten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> und wenn du es jetzt noch schafst dich an die Post regeln zu halten wirst auch in die liste aufgenommen


 
So, habs mal geändert, hoffentlich richtig ^^


----------



## roheed (3. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> So, habs mal geändert, hoffentlich richtig ^^


na schau an, im zweiten anlauf hats doch noch geklappt  willkommen in der Liste


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

188 | CPU-GPU | OCZ Agility 2 | 60 GB @ 2,5" | 167

So werf meine SSD auch mal in´n Topf


----------



## GoldenMic (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hab mal die Platte von meinem letzten Rechner ausgekramt.
Die 40Gb Platte, die da noch drin war dürfte etwas weniger gelaufen sein.

29877 | GoldenMic | Seagate ST3120023A | 120Gb@3,5" | 4760


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Noch mal ein Update:
2217| turbosnake | Samusng Spinpoint F3 | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 1049


----------



## roheed (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> Noch mal ein Update:
> 2217| turbosnake | Samusng Spinpoint F3 | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 1049


1. ohne screenshot keinen eintrag
2. Updates nur in angemessenen zeitraum erlaubt
3. Updates sollten mind. plätze gutmachen

...sonst mach ich mich ja hier zum affen wenn jeder alle paar stunden seinen score uploadet


----------



## GoldenMic (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ui, Platz 7 für meine alte HDD.
Ich glaube ich sollte die in meinen aktuellen PC hängen


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Sry den Srcennshot habe ich vergessen , allerdings würde das keine Veränderung beudeten.
Könntest du dann bitte nur den  Nick ändern.


----------



## roheed (6. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



> Sry den Srcennshot habe ich vergessen , allerdings würde das keine Veränderung beudeten.
> Könntest du dann bitte nur den  Nick ändern.



Jop Grad geschehen 

mfg


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

2.395 | Roheed | Corsair Force F80 | 90 GB @ 2,5'' | 1.403

Damit der Thread nicht vollends einschläft


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Sag mal hast du noch die Version von SSD Life Free zum Download?`Ich hab hier seitdem ich den Rechner neu gemacht hab nur so ne blöde Pro version, wo die Hälfte nicht mehr angezeigt wird und die andere find ich nirgends mehr.


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

hab die install Routine nicht mehr...Sammle die idr nie ^^ schon gar nicht von so kleinen Freeware Tools

Taugt das nichts?! http://ssd-life.com/SSDLifeFree.exe


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Die neue sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find ich aber nicht so schick.


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

naja da muß ich dich leider enttäuschen...hat nichts mit der Version zu tun...Aus der Samsung kann man wohl nicht mehr auslesen bzw. SSDlife ist noch nicht soweit. War mit den Crucial SSD ebenfalls lang ein Thema


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ach daran liegt das. Dann bin ich mal beruhigt


----------



## OctoCore (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



roheed schrieb:


> Damit der Thread nicht vollends einschläft



Meine V3 hält noch tapfer den letzten Platz. Die ist seitdem aber mächtig gealtert. 
Demnext gibts mal ein Update.


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> 3455 | GoldenMic | Extrememory | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 207
> 
> 6521 | GoldenMic | Samsung | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 520


 
Update dazu:
4332 | GoldenMic | Extrememory | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 254

405 | GoldenMic | Samsung SSD| 128 GB @ 2,5" | 48

7878 | GoldenMic | Samsung HDD| 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 624

Von mir aus kannst du die Extremmeory gern drinne lassen, nen Update wird zu der aber nicht mehr kommen. Wäre aber eben schön wenn sie so lang drin bleibt bis die neue sie schlägt


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Update ist drin


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Die neue SSD hat bei mir halt ordentlich was aufzuholen. Nur 8-9 Stunden an pro Einschaltung. Die Alte kommt immerhin auf 17h pro Einschaltung


----------



## Eikest (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Will auch mal an so etwas Teilnehmen! 


10.694 | Eikest | Samsung HD502IJ HDD | 500GB @ 3,5" | 2793





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

hehe, wenn ihr jetzt alle auf einen schlag wieder euer Pulver verschießt verschwindet der Thread wieder recht schnell in den Tiefen des Forums XD Hab ihn ja selber schon fast vergessen gehabt. Keine Ahnung wie ich da gestern wieder drauf gekommen bin XD

Beitrag eingepflegt-


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

UPDATE

3533 | BautznerSnef | Samsung Spinpoint F4 HD322GJ | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 643

3473 | BautznerSnef | Samsung Spinpoint F4 HD322GJ | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 695


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Naja für die letzten Plätze reicht es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier die 2,5" Seagate Momentus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein paar ältere Modelle werden noch folgen, vielleicht reicht es dort für eine bessere Platzierung

5150 | Dr Bakterius | Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 1100
5084 | Dr Bakterius | Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 1070
1115 | Dr Bakterius | Seagate ST9320320AS            |   320 GB @ 2,5" |  221

Sorry hatte ich glatt vergessen​


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@Bakti
Bitte 1. Post beachten


----------



## Rizoma (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Naja wenn hier leute angst haben das der thread stirbt muss ich wohl was dagegen tun 

*-NEU EINTRAG-*

11989 | Rizoma | Samsung HD501LJ | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 2879




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*-UPDATE-*

18211| Rizoma | Fujitsu MHW2120BH | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 2365




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




UI ich bin ein alter PC Junki in knapp 5 Monaten  1083h dazu gekommen und 101 mal in der zeit den Rechner angemacht


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Jetzt will ich auch mal.

8000 | $$Sushi$$ | ExcelStor | 160GB @ 3,5" | 3191

Tja, da hat sie heute morgen ihre 8000 Stunden rüber. 
Bin mal gespannt wie lange die noch hält.


----------



## roheed (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

immer noch faszinierend was für Langläufer Schätzchen ihr bei euch verbaut habt  Liste wieder up-to-date


----------



## SESOFRED (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Meine alte SSD!

2896 |SESOFRED| Intel X25-M G1 | 80GB @2,5" |1950

Erster beim häufigen Einschalten bei SSD's


----------



## neuer101 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Dann zeig ich auch mal, was ich hab:

5.702 | neuer101 | Western Digital Caviar Green | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 1.349


----------



## OctoCore (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Na, dann wollen wir mal:

4.333 | OctoCore | OCZ Vertex 3 | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 48




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

*Checkpoint*​


----------



## WC-Ente (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

375h | WC-Ente | OCZ Vertex 3 | 120 GB @ 2,5"  | 61



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiff (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

8129h | Spiff | Samsung PB22 (SSD) | 128GB @ 2.5 " | 1199


----------



## dj*viper (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

hier war ich ja noch nie....

...jeden tag gibts was neues zu entdecken


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

tja, hab halt meine Finger überall drin in dieser ecke des Forums XD


----------



## Spiff (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Wie oft kann man seine Stunden Updaten? Hab bald den ersten Platz bei den SSD's


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

hehe, naja wenn du nen platz gut machen kannst will ich mal nicht so sein ^^ her mit dem update


----------



## Spiff (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Geht noch paar stunden  kommt dann in 4-6 Tagen muss schon noch ein bisschen vorsprung haben


----------



## roheed (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

passt


----------



## XT1024 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Moin

ich habe auch 'ne Festplatte das tatsächliche Alter würde mich ja interessieren.

HDD:
9.207 | XT1024 | Western Digital WD1001FALS | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 1.355

SSD:
178 | XT1024 | OCZ Vertex 3 MaxIO | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 44




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo habe ich nur diese überlebende WD740GD verbaut, die locker über 10k Stunden kommen sollte 


PS:
Kann es sein, dass es sich bei folgender HDD ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat?

30.350     blackout24     Maxtor     61 GB @ 3,5"     7.200

Diese IC35L*** in dem screenshot ist doch eine IBM (oder schon Hitachi?), wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## roheed (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Update ist drin...



> 30.350     blackout24     Maxtor     61 GB @ 3,5"     7.200
> Diese IC35L*** in dem screenshot ist doch eine IBM (oder schon Hitachi?), wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Findest du nochmal auf die schnelle den post dazu? THX (dann kann sich evtl. Blackout nochmal dazu äußern)


----------



## Spiff (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@ roheed erster Post erste Seite  

Wenn man das bei Google eingibt kommt schon IBM/Hitachi wie XT1024 sagt. Viellicht ein Externes Gehäuse von Maxtor.


----------



## BlackViper59 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

9418 | BlackViper59 | Samsung HD501LJ | 500,1 GB @ 3,5" | 4344
128 | BlackViper59| Samsung 830 | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 190


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Sind 250 Stunden bei SSD und HDD denn schon ein Update wert?


----------



## BlackViper59 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ne aber ich bin nicht der letzte in der SSD-Liste


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Wenn man das bei Google eingibt kommt schon IBM/Hitachi wie XT1024 sagt. Viellicht ein Externes Gehäuse von Maxtor.



ISt maxtor nicht mal von einem der von euch genannten Hersteller geschluckt worden und deshalb taucht IBM auf?! Also ich kann dazu nichts sagen 



> Sind 250 Stunden bei SSD und HDD denn schon ein Update wert?


Wenn sprichst du damit an? ^^ Ein Update ist dann Legitim , wenn man wenigstens dadurch einen Platz gut machen kann. Andernfalls ist es natürlich quatsch. 

++Update ist drin++​


----------



## Spiff (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Kann man eigentlich irgendwo nachschauen wieviel die SSD schon schreiben/lesen musste? Hab gesehen das intel für die intel SSD so ein Tool hat. Aber das Tool geht nur bei intelssd's


----------



## roheed (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

was hast du für eine? Mit den SAndforce kann man das auch, ja...hab jetzt 2,5TB Write und 5TB read auf der Uhr


----------



## Spiff (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hab eine alte Samsung PB 22-J , Samsung S3C29RBB01-YH40


----------



## XT1024 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Moin


roheed schrieb:


> ISt maxtor nicht mal von einem der von euch genannten Hersteller geschluckt worden und deshalb taucht IBM auf?!


 Laut wiki wurde Maxtor von Seagate gekauft, wusste ich aber auch nicht.
Naja ich keine diese IC35L*** noch von meiner IBM "DeathStar", die nach wirklich kurzer Zeit den Geist aufgab 
So hier ist die olle WD740GD, nicht mehr regelmäßig im Betrieb.

15.041 | XT1024 | Western Digital WD740GD | 74,3 GB @ 3,5" | 2.009




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Hab eine alte Samsung PB 22-J , Samsung S3C29RBB01-YH40



hmmm, ne die kann man glaub auch nicht auslesen...Kannst aber mal dein Glück mit SSDlife Versuchen. Wenn er was anzeigt gz sonst siehts schlecht aus


----------



## Spiff (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

geht nicht. Echt schade


----------



## Spiff (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hier mal ein Update meiner Stunden 

8321h | Spiff | Samsung PB22-J | 128GB @ 2.5 " | 1217

hehe 1.


----------



## seppo1887 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





10313h/Seppo1887/Samsung HD321KJ/320GB@3,5"/2706


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Update ist drin und Glückwunsch @ spiff 
kannst nur hoffen das der 2. Platz nicht so schnell ein update nach schiebt XD


----------



## Spiff (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Der hat seine Verkauft  (steht zumindest im Post) sonst hätte ich noch etwas gewartet mit dem update


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

dann hast wohl auf paar wochen/monate noch deinen 1. Platz sicher


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

8293 | GoldenMic | Samsung HD103SH | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 667

823 | GoldenMic | Samsung SSD 830 Series | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 91


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Update drin


----------



## OctoCore (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Größere HDs sind bis jetzt noch eher dünn vertreten.
Reicht zwar nicht für die Top Ten, aber für's solide Mittelfeld:

22601 | OctoCore | Samsung F1 | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 862




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Genial, wir haben die erste 10 000 Klick Hürde geschafft, vielen Dank dafür an alle 

OnTopic: Ich hab nicht mal eine HDD gefunden die die 10t h geschafft hat (weil meist zuvor aussortiert) und ihr bringt hier einen Langläufer nach dem andern zu geil


----------



## OctoCore (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Yieeha!


----------



## m_bayer (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

11714 | m_bayer | Western Digital WD250| 250 GB @ 3,5" | 624



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ne ganz komische Platte die ich eben reinbekommen habe...aus einem Notebook
Ein/Ausschalten gibt sich nen rennen mit der Laufzeit.

2889 | m_bayer | Western Digital WD320| 320 GB @ 2,5" | 1588



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   UPDATE: sry, 2,5"


----------



## roheed (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Hier mal ne ganz komische Platte die ich eben reinbekommen habe...aus einem Notebook
> Ein/Ausschalten gibt sich nen rennen mit der Laufzeit.


ne 3,5" HDD in einem NOtebook?^^ Ist mir neu aber sag niemals nie  
Meine HDD in Netbook hat der Ein/Auschalter die BS überholt XD Habs auch aufgegeben wenigsten nen 1:1 zustand hin zubekommen XD


----------



## mojoxy (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

WD3200BEKT ist aber ne 2,5" HDD. Hat er sich wohl vertippt


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ach...dann hol ich mir einfach mal meinen zweiten Platz in der Top Ten...ich sollte die Platten echt wieder ins System einbinden 


27425 | GoldenMic| Seagate ST340014A | 40 GB @ 3,5" | 4503





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und jetzt sag nochmal einer was gegen Medion PC's


----------



## m_bayer (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Das war wohl der Grund warum es so schwer in Laptop zu bekommen war...spaß bei Seite ist ne 2,5" habs korrigiert


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ach was solls. Hol ich mir gleich noch 2 Plätze in den Top 20 *g*

25259 | GoldenMic| Seagate ST3160021A | 160 GB @ 3,5" | 4419

20473 | GoldenMic| Seagate ST3200822A | 200 GB @ 3,5" | 5591

Und noch einer für etwas weiter unten:
11404 | GoldenMic| Fujitsu MPF3102AT | 10,2 GB @ 3,5" | 1872


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

@Goldmic
haste noch paar HDD bevor ich die Startseite speicher?   Zähl nochmal deine HDD zusammen. Glaub hast vier st. in den top 20


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ne...ich hab jetzt alle. Aber 4 könnte hinkommen *g*


----------



## roheed (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

jo passt auf jeden fall XD habs extra nachgezählt.  nicht mal meine ganzen HDD zusammengezählt würde ich es in die T20 schafen XD


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

6 gesamt, 4 in den Top 20, 2 in den Top 10.
Gefällt mir.


----------



## [Bur4n] (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

XD was ein geiler Thread

6703h | [Bur4n] | Samsung HD403LJ | 400GB 3,5" | 2308 |


----------



## roheed (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> XD was ein geiler Thread


Das dacht ich mir auch (als ich ihn angelegt hab)  XD Danke


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du hinter meiner HDD ein RIP machen...
Viertletzte von unten...


----------



## Bambusbar (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Von meinem Arbeitsplatzrechner :>*
*Ausschalten is nich, wegen Rufbereitschaft*

43.097 | Bambusbar | Seagate ST3400832AS | 400 GB @ 3,5" | 417

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
**
*Server zählen ja nicht .. von daher für den Spass - einer unser Backupserver *
*Vlt find ich noch wen mit mehr Stunden ^^*


69.788** | Bambusbar | WesternDigital WD1200BB | 120 GB @ 3,5" | 106
**
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*


----------



## mojoxy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Server zählen ja nicht .. von daher für den Spass - einer unser Backupserver


Hat das roheed gesagt? Wusste ich gar nicht. Bin eigentlich stark davon ausgegangen, dass die meisten der >30k Stunden Platten aus Server-Umgebungen stammen. Kann mir sonst die immensen Laufzeiten nicht so recht erklären


----------



## Bambusbar (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Ne, gesagt hats keiner,  bin ich aber einfach mal von ausgegangen 

Wobei man vlt. zwischen Homeserver und  nem gewerblichen Server unterscheiden sollte. Also Homeserver ja, Rest nein.
Mir ists eigentlich egal.
Ich lass mich auch mit den 69.000 Stunden eintragen


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Meine Platten sind nur aus dem Hausgebrauch, aus nem Gaming oder Arbeits PC von Zuhause.


----------



## roheed (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du hinter meiner HDD ein RIP machen...
> Viertletzte von unten...



Tja, nur die Harten sterben Jung (oder wie auch immer der spruch nochmal geht)  Schade, hoffe deinen datenverlust hielt sich in grenzen!

@Bambuster
hmm...wusste ich auch nicht das ich das gesagt habe ...im ersten post steht ja sogar noch das ALLES erlaubt ist was irgendwie nach festplatte aussieht  aber 69. tausend stunden....jungs ihr macht mich fertig XD. Pass deinen Post an und ich werde das update einpflegen. 



[Bur4n] schrieb:


> XD was ein geiler Thread
> 
> 6703h | [Bur4n] | Samsung HD403LJ | 400GB 3,5" | 2308 |



Achso fast hätte ich es vergessen...Lade bitte noch nen Screenshot als Beweis hoch...weißt ja, gleiches recht für alle usw ^^


----------



## GroundZero (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

13576h | GroundZero |  Seagate ST3160712AS | 160GB @ 3,5" | 5102

*
*


----------



## Bambusbar (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Na, explizit gesagt hat es keiner, das stimmt.
Dachte aber das wär hier so der Tonus :>

Bzw. lieber so als einfach was dahinknallen und dann nachher n Rückzieher machen müssen ;p

Post ist angepasst 


_Und ich sags nochmal - das is von nem Backup-Server bei uns auf der Arbeit - nicht das nachher jemand mosert _


----------



## roheed (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

junge junge, dass nene ich mal einen Einstieg in die Liste mit viel viel Krach ^^ Gleich mal den 1. und 3. Platz eingenommen! Krass und herzlichen Glückwunsch Ich weiß noch am anfang...oh man 30k stunden das topt doch keiner mehr  jetzt kratzen wir schon an der 70k grenze. hätte ich mir nie erträumen lassen!


----------



## Bambusbar (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Danke 
Das Fieber hat mich nu gepackt 

Muss in einer ruhigen Minute - und wenn meine Frau nicht guckt - mal nach deren Festplatten schauen.

Ich hab da nochn paar Linux-Server, die laufen noch länger, geht nur schlecht mit CrystalDiskInfo auszulesen


----------



## Jolly91 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Mal meine:

6551h | Jolly91 | Samsung Spinpoint F3 | 500GB @ 3,5" | 2467

3825h | Jolly91 | Samsung Ecogreen F4 | 2000GB @ 3,5" | 1312


----------



## roheed (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



> Ich hab da nochn paar Linux-Server, die laufen noch länger, geht nur schlecht mit CrystalDiskInfo auszulesen


Ansich ist auch das kein problem...ham schon mal nen Linux Screen durchgehen lassen. also so nen bin/bash dingbumbs Befehl...ach console nannte sich das ding  



Btw, die Startseite hat ein kleines "Feintuning" erhalten 
​


----------



## Spiff (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

Hab grad gesehen das du bei den HDD's so schöne Pokale verteilst

Gibts die bei den SSD's auch


Edit: Wenn du schon beim Feintunig bist


----------



## roheed (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*

wenn du schon so nett fragst, pimp ich für dich auch gleich noch die SSD liste


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | (Aktueller 1. Platz --> 69.788 Betriebsstunden !!!!)*

Na wenigstens habe ich die größte Platte hier


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | (Aktueller 1. Platz --> 69.788 Betriebsstunden !!!!)*

haha Tatsache ^^ ich such dir mal ein schönen Pokal raus und mach ihn bei dir rein


----------



## Mente (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*

Hi

hier meine kleine bootplatte uhralt
*38585| Mente | WB Black 1600BB-22DWA0 | 160GB @ 3,5"| 4516*

lg


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*

ein neuer in der "top5"  Glückwunsch von meiner seite


----------



## Spiff (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*

Mit was für Tools kann man die Betriebstunden auslesen wenn CrystalDiskInfo nicht geht?


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*

wenns CDI nicht kann werden wohl keine SMART werte zum Thema Betriebsdauer gelogt....tools um die SMART werte auszulesen gibt es ja zu genüge auf dem markt. einfach mal ne runde googlen


----------



## mojoxy (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Na wenigstens habe ich die größte Platte hier


Na wenn der sich darüber so unglaublich freut, dann muss ich doch mal mitmachen! Kann ja nicht angehen! 

5100 | mojoxy | WD20EARS | 2000.3 GB @ 3.5" | 33

Da fällt mir gerade auf, dass meine Betriebsdauer/Einschaltung sehr hoch ist, vielleicht sogar die höchste im Felde (habe nur sporadisch mal andere berechnet)!? Könnte man ja auch noch mit aufnehmen. Hätte man noch eine Möglichkeit mehr für nen sinnlosen Schw***vergleich 


Und wenn wir gerade dabei sind, dann pack ich meine m4 halt auch mal mit rein:

1428 | mojoxy | Crucial m4 | 128.0 GB @ 2.5" SSD | 669


----------



## OctoCore (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du hinter meiner HDD ein RIP machen...
> Viertletzte von unten...


 
Darf man kondolieren? 
Richtig alt ist sie ja nicht geworden. Dahingerafft in der Blüte ihrer Jugend.... plötzlich und unerwartet...


----------



## Jolly91 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*

Dankeschön für den Pokal.


----------



## m_bayer (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*

24589 | m_bayer | ST3250310AS | 250 GB @ 3.5" | 271



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wärs mit nem silbernen Pokal für mehr Einschaltzyklen statt Betriebsstunden und nen goldenen bei doppelte Einschalt/Betriebsstunden?


----------



## mojoxy (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*

Ihr und eure Pokalwut, man kann es auch echt übertreiben


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*



> 5100 | mojoxy | WD20EARS | 2000.3 GB @ 3.5" | 33


Tja was soll ich sagen...Mojo du scheinst den längsten zu haben ...ähm ich meine natürlich die Größte  Der wanderpokal ist somit umgezogen.... Eure anderen "für was kann man den noch nen Pokal erfinden" lasse ich mal an dieser Stelle unkommentiert


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*

Machst du nochn Pokal für die kleinste HDD? 

8 GB hab ich hier mit Sicherheit noch rumfliegen.
Ich denke, das ich auch bestimmt noch was finde mit weniger als 1 GB


----------



## roheed (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*

Nein, ich werde weder für die kleinste HDD, meisten Einschaltzyklen noch für die höchste Laufzeit pro Einschaltzyklus weitere Pokale verteilen ^^ Selbst der " ich hab die Größte ... V***" ?!^^ war nur ein Eintagsfliegen joke und wird nicht mehr lange existieren und zügig wieder im Sondermüll entsorgt


----------



## mojoxy (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*



roheed schrieb:


> Tja was soll ich sagen...Mojo du scheinst den längsten zu haben ...ähm ich meine natürlich die Größte


Wenn du wüsstest... da würden dir die Sprüche schnell vergehen


----------



## Nyuki (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*

6217h| | OCZ Vertex 2 E | 60GB 2.5" |1533


----------



## roheed (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der Laufzeit °° Hall of Fame °° Thread | 1. = 69.788 Stunden!!!!*

und ein(e) neue(r) auf dem Treppchen , Glückwunsch


----------



## Nyuki (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Ty


----------



## Balthar (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Meine Notebook Platte

6772 | Balthar | WD1600BEVS-22RST0 | 160 GB @ 2.5" | 3589


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

34 | Jolly91 | Samsung 830 Series | 256 GB @ 2.5" | 20


----------



## mojoxy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Ohje die ist ja noch ganz jungfräulich


----------



## blackout24 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Können wir auch Pokale für "Am häufigsten eingeschaltet" vergeben? 
Sein PC tagsüber laufen lassen kann ja jeder.


----------



## mojoxy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Nein können wir nicht, hat roheed ja schon mal vor paar Wochen klar gestellt... leider


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Die hat noch viel vor Ihr, hab aber immernoch mehr Kapazität als Ihr


----------



## chris1995 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

HDD:
10848 | chris1995 | Western Digital WD10EAVS | 1000 Gb @ 3,5"|390
4471 | chris1995 | TrekStor DataStation 8 | 160Gb @ 3,5" | 289


SSD:

1670 | chris1995 | Super Talent SAM64GM25S| 64 GB @ 2,5" | 550 


MfG Chris und Danke fürs Eintragen.


----------



## roheed (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

wie mojo schon richtig geschrieben hat, gibt es keine Sonderpokale (mehr) ^^ war nur ein einmaliger Joke 

Update ist drin


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

So, auch von mir mal n kleines Update 

HDD:
4805 | CPU-GPU | Samsung SpinPoint F1 | 1TB @ 3,5" | 4255

SSD:
636 | CPU-GPU | OCZ Agility 2 | 60GB @ 2,5" | 581


----------



## roheed (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Update eingefügt


----------



## who (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

so, hier mal ein bisschen aufräumen 

15815h | who | Western Digital WD2500JS | 250GB @ 3,5"| 343

19722h | who | Western Digital WD2500JS | 250GB @ 3,5"| 123

 26999h | who | Western Digital WD2500JS | 250GB @ 3,5"| 144

*40237h | who | Western Digital WD1600JD | 160GB @ 3,5"| 241
*
*40535h | who | Western Digital WD1600JD | 160GB @ 3,5"| 404

**42865h | who | Western Digital WD1600JD | 160GB @ 3,5"| 229*


----------



## mojoxy (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Im letzten Bild kann ich die Seriennummer lesen! Würde das schnell wieder löschen


----------



## who (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

 ach auch egal


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

haha, bist du nen HDD messi ?! ich denke es reicht wenn wir nur die 40k hdd in die liste reinnehmen oder?! SInd ja doch nen haufen


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Die 160er sind doch bestimmt ne Zeit lang im Raid gelaufen oder?


----------



## roheed (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

weiß nicht ... glaube schon das sie einzeln liefen...die werte weichen ja doch voneinander ab...wenn auch nur geringfügig


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Deswegen sagte ich ja auch "ne Zeit lang" und nicht "ausschließlich" 
Der einzige Wert der so richtig dagegenspricht ist die Anzahl der Einschaltungen.


----------



## who (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

solange die Festplatten laufen, werden sie auch benutzt 

ja, die 160GB liefen im RAID-Betrieb

nene, ich will schon alle Festplatten in der Top-Liste sehen


----------



## mojoxy (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*



who schrieb:


> ja, die 160GB liefen im RAID-Betrieb


HA! Mein geschultes Auge täuscht mich doch nicht 

Ich würde mal sagen MOJO 1 : roheed 0


----------



## roheed (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*



> nene, ich will schon alle Festplatten in der Top-Liste sehen


In der top5 Liste hat eh nur noch eine von dir Platz  Außerdem hab ich glaub mal ca. festgelegt das 3 pro user gelten...sowieso wenn sie so dicht beieinander sind wie bei dir ^^



> Ich würde mal sagen MOJO 1 : roheed 0


Schön wenn man sich noch über die kleinen Dinge im leben freuen kann  Der sieg sei dir gegönnt  


*** liste aktualisiert ***


----------



## mojoxy (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Ach bei dir freu ich mich über jeden Sieg, mag er noch so klein und trivial erscheinen ^^


----------



## roheed (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

das nehme ich doch jetzt mal als Kompliment auf


----------



## SeveQ (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Ich würde sagen, das ist ein Top 5 Platz:

56.801 | SeveQ | Maxor 6B200M | 203.9GB @ 3.5" | 3.025


----------



## mojoxy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Moment, das stimmt aber nicht ganz! Die 56.801 sind ein Hex-Wert! Das wären ja dann irgendwas um die 354.000h (hab grad keinen Taschenrechner zur Hand!). Kann das wirklich stimmen oO

PS: Taschenrechner gefunden: Das wären 354.305h. Wäre mal ein fetter Wert, aber irgendwie trau ich der Sache nicht so ganz


----------



## SeveQ (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Du hast Recht. Das ist sehr merkwürdig... die 56k Betriebsstunden *dezimal *kämen schon eher hin. 354k Stunden entsprächen 40 Jahre. So lange hab ich die Platte noch nicht. 6 Betriebsjahre passt aber. So lange hab ich die Platte ungefähr und mein Rechner läuft beinahe (!) 24/7.

//edit: zumal CrystalDiskInfo (meine Version zumindest) ja auch bei meinen anderen Platten die von SMART gelieferte Laufzeit ohne in dez. umzuwandeln als Stunden annimmt. Moment, ich häng einen weitern Screenshot an, wo man das sehen kann.


----------



## mojoxy (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Hm komisch, warum werden bei dir denn die Laufzeiten als Dez- und nicht als Hex-Wert gespeichert? Ist wirklich komisch.


----------



## SeveQ (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung.


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Echt gute Frage. 
Ich habe noch eine: Woher weiß CDI das und ist schlau genug, den Wert 1:1 umzusetzen, ohne umzurechnen?
Wahrscheinlich gibt es irgendwo ein Flagg, dass Einträge als dez oder hex markiert.


----------



## SeveQ (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Muss es wohl. Die 56k Platte hat dieses Flag offenbar nicht gesetzt, obwohl es ganz offensichtlich eigentlich gesetzt sein müsste. Sonst sähe der Wert oben unter "Betriebsstunden" nicht so schräg aus.



//edit: Aaaah, ich hab's rausgefunden. Man kann CDI selbst sagen, dass es den Hexwert umrechnen soll. Hier ist nochmal ein Screenshot mit den hexadezimalen Werten. Ist nur ein Bug in CDI, dass er trotz dezimaler Darstellung in der Tabellenüberschrift HEX-Wert stehen lässt.

//edit2: Die Einstellung ist zu finden unter Optionen -> Erweiterte Optionen -> HEX-Wert -> <Auswahl>


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Alles klar - das erklärt es natürlich.


----------



## roheed (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

ja mir ist auch bekannt das man CDI manuell von HEX auf DEZ umstellen kann...warum er es allerdings dennoch nicht hin bekommt, es oben rechts richtig darzustellen ist mir auch etwas schleierhaft

@seveQ
denkst du das die 56t Stunden hinkommen könnten?! Möchte nur ausschließen, dass es sich um einen bug handelt und du somit evtl. unberechtigt in die Top5 rutscht 


*EDIT::::*


> Du hast Recht. Das ist sehr merkwürdig... die 56k Betriebsstunden *dezimal *kämen  schon eher hin. 354k Stunden entsprächen 40 Jahre. So lange hab ich die  Platte noch nicht. 6 Betriebsjahre passt aber. So lange hab ich die  Platte ungefähr und mein Rechner läuft beinahe (!) 24/7.



Hmm, jo dann spricht ja nichts dagegen  Werde das Update umgehend einfügen


----------



## jumpel (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Heieiei das ist ja hier ein Auf und Ab.
Dachte erst erst meine neun Jahre alte Maxtor kann hier nochmal gut auftrumpfen und dann sagt mit Crystal Disk lediglich '965? h' :[

Nun, mit SteveQ's Variante komme ich endlich auf meine 58018 Stunden. Und ich hoffe es ist kein Bug!
Herstelldatum ist der 18.11.2002. Der Rechner lief oft 24/7 und 58018/8760 = 6,6... [Jahre] also durchaus realistisch.

Jedoch ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass beispielsweise Samsung und Maxtor wohl anders auslesen.
Zur Erklärung, ich hab in meinem old-school-PC ne 160GB Samsung und eben mein Fossil die Maxtor 120GB.
Stelle ich Crystal Disk auf "DEZ" bekomme ich bei der Samsung auf 2613527 Stunden, was ja nicht sein kann!
Ihr seht es ja eh an den Screenshots. Was denkt ihr?

Nr1: Maxtor HEX | Nr2: Samsung HEX | Nr3: Maxtor DEZ | Nr4: Samsung DEZ


----------



## roheed (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

jo, und auch du musst dich an die vorgaben vom 1. post halten  Ich denke die besten 2 sollten für die Liste reichen


----------



## Spiff (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Sind nur 2  Einfach eimal Hex und einmal Dez Screenshot.


----------



## roheed (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

ja jetzt wo du es sagst  dennoch...bitte an die vorgaben halten @ all


----------



## Spiff (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Ich glaube du musst das mal so richtig richtig fett markieren^^ irgendwie jeder 2. übersieht das und wundert sich wahrscheindlich wieso er nicht in der Rangliste auftaucht


----------



## Niza (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

dann mache ich auch mal mit
Hier meine Werte:

16108 | Niza | Samsung SP2504C | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 3388

Beweis:


----------



## jumpel (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Jo klar, war mir halt bis jetzt noch garnicht sicher ob die DEZ-Methode zählt deswegen ;]

58.011 | jumpel | Maxor 6Y120L0 | 122.9GB @ 3.5" | 3.481


----------



## roheed (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

@jumpel
jo sieht doch schon besser aus  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum direkten einstieg aufs Podium 
Da ich die DEZ-Methode schon mal gelten hab lassen mache ich natürlich bei dir auch keine Ausnahme.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

9432 | GoldenMic | Samsung HD103SH | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 733

1966 | GoldenMic | Samsung SSD 830 Series | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 158


----------



## Jolly91 (27. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

499 | Jolly91 | Samsung SSD 830 Series | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 225

6809 | Jolly91 | Samsung Spinpoint F3 | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 2692


----------



## GoldenMic (27. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Da brauch ich in der Lafuzeit bei den Samsung 830er SSDs ja erstmal niemanden zu fürchten


----------



## roheed (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Geil, wie hier um jeden platz gefightet wird  Scores sind eingepflegt


----------



## GoldenMic (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Ich könnte an sich schon wieder nen Update machen so lange hast du gebraucht


----------



## Bambusbar (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Oh, mein Vorsprung is auf unter 9000h gesunken ..ich muss wieder irgendwas suchen


----------



## roheed (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

9 000h ^^ Das sind ca. 12 Monate 24/7 dauerbetrieb...hmm der Vorsprung dir noch lange reichen wird? Man weiß es nicht


----------



## coffee_bear (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Schöner thread und Hallo zusammen 
Dafür registrier ich mich doch glatt und mach mal mit:

Hdd1: 38.172 Samsung SP2504C 250 GB @ 3,5" 205
Hdd2: 34.727 Samsung SP2504C 250 GB @ 3,5" 173



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackout24 (4. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich nehm mir mal den ersten Platz für die M4s.

2423 | blackout24 | Crucial M4 | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 108




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gekauft letzten August.


----------



## Broow (6. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Klasse Thread  Dann mach ich doch auch mal mit 

723 | Broow | Samsung 830 | 256GB @ 2,5" | 163



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Queerkopf (8. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

19704 | Queerkopf | Seagate ST3500418AS | 500GB @ 3,5" | 579




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

6434 | PCGHGS |  Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128gb @ 2,5" | 389

edit: 
gekauft am 9.11.10 für 214,91€


----------



## roheed (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

hehe, find ich klasse das sich Leute Extra für diesen Thread bei PCGHX Anmelden  Ein Herzliches Willkommen @ queerkopf und coffee_bear 

@PCGHS Glückwunsch zum Podiumsplatz


----------



## Queerkopf (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

naja die habe ich vor zwei Wochen ausrangiert, ein raid0 war einfach zuviel für sie. Aber bei den 1 Tb hat sie in der liste die meisten stunden auf dem Buckel. Hab ne samsung übersehen, die hat 22k. Aber Platz2 bei 1000GB langt auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



16064 | Queerkopf | ST31000628AS | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 499

Jetzt kriegt sie ihren vorruhestand als USB Platte, aber bis zu dem Raid in dem sie keinen Tag aushielt ist sie ohne Probleme gelaufen.
Ich fand den Tread besonders interessant weil er doch etwas über die Qualität einer Serie aussagt.

Angefügt
Wie kann man die Stunden einer alten IDE festplatte im USB gehäuse auslesen. Hab da noch ein schätzchen das lange gelaufen sein könnte. Cristal zeigt das laufwerk gar nicht an, aber die Platte funktioniert noch und ich habe auf ihr alte links zu Seiten entdeckt wo ich Jahre nicht mehr war.


----------



## roheed (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*



> Angefügt
> Wie kann man die Stunden einer alten IDE festplatte im USB gehäuse  auslesen. Hab da noch ein schätzchen das lange gelaufen sein könnte.  Cristal zeigt das laufwerk gar nicht an, aber die Platte funktioniert  noch und ich habe auf ihr alte links zu Seiten entdeckt wo ich Jahre  nicht mehr war.



nicht jeder USB Controller lässt das SMART Signal durch. Unter Umständen also gar nicht^^



> Ich fand den Tread besonders interessant weil er doch etwas über die Qualität einer Serie aussagt.


Naja, darüber haben wir hier auch schon mal kurz diskutiert...ich bin aber einer anderen Meinung ^^ Es ist ein schöner Thread aber wirklich aussage Kräftig finde ich ihn nicht (was die quali einer HDD angeht) Du kannst eine externe HDD die nur selten benutzt wird nicht mit einer vergleichen, die 24/7 laufen wie in SErver zb. HDD verrecken in aller Regel NACH dem ausmachen und nicht im Betrieb^^ Ich denke der eine oder andere IT-ler wird mir da sicher zustimmen ^^

UPDATE ist drin​


----------



## mojoxy (10. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*



roheed schrieb:


> zb. HDD verrecken in aller Regel NACH dem ausmachen und nicht im Betrieb^^


Ich dachte immer das passiert am häufigsten beim Einschalten, weil dort die größte Belastung auftritt. Kann mich aber auch irren...


----------



## OctoCore (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Einschalten kommt doch nach dem Ausmachen - irgendwann.


----------



## Jimini (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*

Ich habe gerade mal aus Interesse einen Blick auf die Platten im Fileserver geworfen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kiste wurde vor rund 13 Monaten zusammengebaut. Keine Sorge, du brauchst die nicht alle eintragen, das lohnt sich erst in einem Jahr 

MfG Jimini

P.S.: ich habe den Output mit einem kleinen Script ausgeben lassen, sonst hätte ich hier acht Screenshots mit ewig vielen Daten gehabt - daher die "knappen" Anzeigen auf dem Bild.


----------



## roheed (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h !]*



> Einschalten kommt doch nach dem Ausmachen - irgendwann.


ja so habe ich das auch gemeint


----------



## piti_the_drummer (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32898 | piti_the_drummer | Samsung | 160 GB @ 3,5" | 872


----------



## homepremium93 (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich hab da auch noch ein altes Schmuckstück

12864 | homepremium93 | ST3320820AS | 320GB @ 3,5" | 5178



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## roheed (13. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h]*

@piti
schöner score...wenn du in die liste möchtest bitte ersten post beachten und spielregeln einhalten 

@home
Willkommen im Fourm ^^ Score wird umgehend eingefügt


----------



## piti_the_drummer (14. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h]*

so, geändert.. dacht ich hät das gestern noch eingefügt gehabt.. *G*

muss dann nur mal meine alte 80gig ide platte ausgraben.. die dürft..mehr haben


----------



## roheed (14. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h]*

ok update ist drin


----------



## Gast20140710 (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h]*

26814 | Horst_von_Spack0r | Samsung HE753LJ | 750gb @ 3.5" | 124




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bambusbar (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h]*

Man soll sich ja nich auf seinen Lorbeeren ausruhen, ne?
Von daher - *Update *


*71.537** | Bambusbar | WesternDigital WD1200BB | 120 GB @ 3,5" | 106*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 69.788h]*

ja somit wären wohl die magischen 70 000 Stunden auch geknackt  Update ist drin.


----------



## mojoxy (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Musst aber die Überschrift noch anpassen


----------



## roheed (16. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

mojo....du wirst echt älter  schau mal die deines post an


----------



## Gast20140710 (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

mir ist langweilig

45779 | Horst_von_Spack0r | Seagate ST380021A | 80gb @ 3.5" | 103

/edit: jetzt sogar mit bild


----------



## roheed (19. April 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*



> /edit: jetzt sogar mit bild



und jetzt sogar mit Eintrag


----------



## Spiff (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

4068 | Spiff | WD Scorpio Blue| 500GB @ 2.5" | 504

Damit der Thread nicht ganz verschwindet mal ein update


----------



## Home Edition (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

*10631 Std. | Home Edition | Western Digital Caviar Green | 750 GB 3,5" **| 1015*


----------



## Poempel (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

kurzes Update:

20016 | Poempel | Toshiba ??? | 80 GB @ 2,5" | 1261


----------



## Spiff (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier mal noch ein Update meiner SSD

10000h | Spiff | Samsung PB22-J | 128GB @ 2.5 " | 1328


----------



## RTW112 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Habe Hier auch mal meine 3 Jahre alte WD Blue 640GB zum posten mit 12045h Betrieb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine beiden andren Blue 640GB sind auch bei  über 11.000h


----------



## roheed (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Gut Ding will weile haben...Zwar mit reichlich Verzögerung aber Startseite ist nun aufgefrischt 

@Spiff GZ zum alten/Neuen 1. Platz unter den SSD 
@RTW112 Bitte ersten Post anschauen und Spielregeln einhalten


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

*Update*

5125 | BautznerSnef | Samsung F4 HD322GJ | 320 @ 3,5" | 850
5308 | BautznerSnef | Samsung F4 HD322GJ | 320 @ 3,5" | 953


----------



## RTW112 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

OK da nochmal 

12045 | RTW112 | Western Digital Blue 640GB | 640GB @ 3,5 | 3000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackViper59 (21. Mai 2012)

Meine HDD hätte jetzt auch die 10k voll aber ich warte noch bis die SSD die 1k voll hat


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

6868 | PCGHGS |Super Talent Ultradrive GX2  | 64 GB @ 2,5" | Unbekannt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Bei mir brauchts noch ne weile, bis ich auch nur annerhärnd solche werte erreiche


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich muss wohl doch die antiken Platten mal auslesen damit ein Platz an der Sonne möglich ist


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

*update*

7134 | PCGHGS | Crucial Real SSD C300 | 128 @ 2,5 | 417


----------



## volte01 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

update

12786 | volte01| Toshiba MK1646GSX | 160 GB @ 2,5" | 2255


Damit rückt meine Platte um ein paar Plätze vor!
Und sie macht noch keine Anstände bald aufzugeben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaldure (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Abend,

ich habe mir eine Seagate Savvio gekauft. Eine 2,5 Zoll HDD. Mir wurde gesagt, 2,5 Zoll HDD´s gehen schnell kaputt und nur die 3,5 Zoll HDD´s wirklich lange halten. 
Stimmt das so? Hier kommen auch wenige Festplatten mit 2,5 Zoll in der Rangliste vor. 

Zaldure


----------



## Poempel (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich glaube nicht dass das so stimmt. Schließlich ist meine 2,5" HDD auch schon über 20000 Stunden alt. Dennoch würde ich 2,5" Festplatten eher in mobilen Geräten verwenden... dafür sind sie ja schließlich gedacht.


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Mahlzeit

Hier mal ein neuer Dauerläufer 

*64.693 | Bambusbar | Seagate ST380013AS | 80 GB @ 3,5" | 18

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider reichts nicht für Platz 1 .. aber man kann ja nicht alles haben 

Wo wir aber grade bei Platz 1 sind - jemand ne Idee, wie ich reine Hex-Werte in irgendwas sinnvolles umwandeln kann?
Ich hab hier nen Server, der hat definitiv mehr Stunden aufm Buckel als jeder andere ... Problem bei der Sache ist nur, dass die HDDs an nem 3ware Escalade 7000er RaidController hängen und der mir - warum auch immer - per CLI keine SMART-Werte ausspucken will.
Die bekomme ich nur über diese stümpferhafte Webinterface und auch nur in Hex-Format -_-



Spoiler





```
10 00 01 0B 00 61 61 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 05 
00 85 85 8A 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 07 00 7D 7D 21 
01 43 01 06 00 00 04 12 00 64 64 1A 00 00 00 00 
00 00 05 33 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 0B 
00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 05 00 83 83 1D 
00 00 00 00 00 00 09 12 00 62 62 4E 3A 00 00 00 
00 00 0A 13 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 32 
00 64 64 1A 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 32 00 64 64 86 
00 00 00 00 00 00 C1 12 00 64 64 86 00 00 00 00 
00 00 C2 02 00 C1 C1 1F 00 19 00 2C 00 00 C4 32 
00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 22 00 64 64 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 08 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 C7 0A 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 84 00 D2 1E 01 5B 
03 00 01 00 01 83 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DB
```


----------



## Phylypp123 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Happy Birthday meine Samsung Platte  Zum einjährigen "On Power" sein  


*8.761 | Phylypp123 | Samsung HD321KJ | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 2008*


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Werden auch externe Platten in das Ranking mit aufgenommen?


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Wenn du die SMART-Daten ausgelesen bekommst - kloar ^^


----------



## Timsu (14. Juni 2012)

Poempel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht dass das so stimmt. Schließlich ist meine 2,5" HDD auch schon über 20000 Stunden alt. Dennoch würde ich 2,5" Festplatten eher in mobilen Geräten verwenden... dafür sind sie ja schließlich gedacht.



In Servern werden sie auch oft genutzt, dort halten sie auch lange.


----------



## Track11 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*



Timsu schrieb:


> In Servern werden sie auch oft genutzt, dort halten sie auch lange.


 In servern drehen die denke ich generell mit 10.000 upm ... während in den Laptops bei 5400 schluss ist


----------



## BlackViper59 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

*Update: *

SSD: 
1066 | BlackViper59| Samsung 830 | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 1117
2132 | BlackViper59| Corsair Force 3 | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 328

HDD:
10278 | BlackViper59| Samsung HD501LJ | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 5258


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

11178 | GoldenMic | Samsung HD103SJ | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 832

3722 | GoldenMic | Samsung SSD 830 Series | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 258




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich habe keine Samsung HD103SH sondern eine HD103SJ. Ich hab mich da zuletzt vertippt, sorry.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Magst du hier nicht updaten?


----------



## CompEx (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3608 | CompEx | Intel X25-M G2 | 160 GB @ 2,5" | 2250

SSD-Einschaltrekord?


----------



## Stevy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

2422 | Stevy | Samsung HD103JS | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 532


----------



## roheed (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*



> Magst du hier nicht updaten?



jo ich weiß, sollte es mal wieder tun  wird auch demnächst mal passieren ^^ fehlte in letzte zeit nur ein bisschen die Lust & Zeit dazu


----------



## Pimplegionär (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

1745  /   Pimplegionär  /   Samsung SSD 830 Series   /  128.0 GB   /   1309   

7878  /   Pimplegionär /   WDC WD10EAVS-00D7B1    /  1000.2 GB  /   2435





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> 11178 | GoldenMic | Samsung HD103SJ | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 832
> 
> 3722 | GoldenMic | Samsung SSD 830 Series | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 258
> 
> ...


 
Dann kannste hier direkt meine neuen Werte nehmen, wenn du schon so ewig brauchst 

11630 | GoldenMic | Samsung HD103SJ | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 873

4177 | GoldenMic | Samsung SSD 830 Series | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 292




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pimplegionär (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Wie geht gerader Strich ??  wo auf der Tastatur ist der ??


----------



## roheed (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*



> Wie geht gerader Strich ??  wo auf der Tastatur ist der ??


meinst du den hier ? | Neben Y + Alt GR




> Du kannst deinen Thread nicht einfach "verschenken". Aber ein Mod kann  die Rechte sicher an einen anderen übertragen. Musst nur erst mal einen  finden, der das auch zuverlässig macht *duck*


Da fängt das Problem an und auch schon auf ^^ Wird wohl keiner Lust haben es weiter zu pflegen Aber der Aufruf gilt noch, wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden. Sonst finde ich eine Lösung für mich/Euch


----------



## shorty71 (5. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Da hab ich auch noch was:

10776 | shorty71 | Crucial Real SSD C300 | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 1908

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/c300lifetimem2caj.png]


----------



## mojoxy (5. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*



shorty71 schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch noch was:
> 
> 10776 | shorty71 | Crucial Real SSD C300 | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 1908
> 
> [img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/c300lifetimem2caj.png]


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## FabulousBK81 (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Hopp Hopp  Meine Gute Alte Corsair Ssd 

11174 | FabulousBK81 | CorsairV64 | 64gb@2,5" | 1850


----------



## roheed (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*



Poempel schrieb:


> Gut dann sag bescheid. Darf ich deinen Banner benutzen?



Klar^^ Ich würde dir alle Rechte am Thread Übertragen lassen 
Bin schon im Gespräch mit einem Moderator wie wir den Thread übertragen könnten 

Also @ All
Ja der Thread wird noch weiter gemacht, wenn dann auch nicht mehr durch mich


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*



roheed schrieb:


> Ich würde dir alle Rechte am Thread Übertragen lassen


 Auftrag angenommen 



Poempel schrieb:


> Also falls sich kein Anderer findet würde ich mich opfern


 
Du bist hiermit geopfert und neuer Herr der Liste. Die Diskussion dazu wurde der Übersicht halber ausgeblendet.

Kann weitergehen, viel Spaß


----------



## Poempel (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Vielen Dank dass ich das jetzt weiterführen darf. 

Die Rangliste ist wieder Up 2 Date


----------



## FabulousBK81 (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Erster  Dann hat wenigstens ein Ösi in der Olympia Woche Gold geholt


----------



## GoldenMic (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Na dann will ich doch mal schauen obs funktioniert wie es soll:


12121 | GoldenMic | Samsung HD103SJ | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 883

4670 | GoldenMic | Samsung SSD 830 Series | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 302




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Geile Sache ^^ Ich denke das ist jetzt die beste Lösung für alle  
Schon witzig sein "Baby" unter fremden Namen weiter leben zu sehen 
Also ich Wünsche dem Poempel und euch allen noch viel Spaß mit dem Langläufer Thread

In diesem Sinne, over & Out Roheed


----------



## DOcean (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

dann hier auch mal 2 Langläufer...

19151 | DOcean | Intel SSD | 40 GiB @ 2,5" | 148

19050 | DOcean | Samsung HDD | 500 GiB @ 3,5" | 135

schön das du das übernimmst


----------



## Poempel (7. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum SSD Rekord DOcean! und das mit einem riesen Abstand


----------



## FabulousBK81 (7. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Glückwunsch


----------



## PCGHGS (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

*update:*

7619 | PCGHGS | Crucial Real SSD | C300 128 @ 2,5'' | 471


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

*Update*

6.347 | BautznerSnef | Samsung HD322GJ | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 987
6.528 | BautznerSnef | Samsung HD322GJ | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 1090


----------



## DukeX88 (22. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

5679 | DukeX | Samsung HD502IJ | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 1163

ui ich bin von mehr ausgegangen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (22. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

ja unter 10K Stunden scheinen die HDD/SSD noch nicht mal richtig eingefahren zu sein  Aber wird wohl auch viel davon abhängen wie lange die HDD pro Einschaltzyklus Läuft. Je höher desto besser.


----------



## Poempel (22. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*



DukeX88 schrieb:


> 5679 | DukeX | Samsung HD502IJ | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 1163
> 
> ui ich bin von mehr ausgegangen


 
Ach das ist doch schon ganz okay. Ich habe hier eine Platte mit 500h die mehr als 2000 mal eingeschaltet wurde. Zu peinlich für die Rangliste...


----------



## roheed (23. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

bestimmt so ne externe Backup Platte oder?^^ Mein kleiner Surf-Laptop wurde auch öfter eingeschaltet als in Stunden betrachtet genutzt


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. August 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

*Update!*

7490 | BautznerSnef | Toshiba MK6021GAS | 60 GB @ 2,5" | 2811


----------



## Pimplegionär (4. September 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich gerader Strich gefunden   |||||||||    Danke   ....


----------



## Stevy (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

*Update:*

3012 | Stevy | Samsung HD103JS | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 594


----------



## Poempel (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Na was ist denn hier los? Traut sich keiner mehr?


----------



## roheed (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

die sind glaub gerade alle unten im Keller und machen Musik 
Gotye - Somebody That I Used to Know - Old School Computer Remix - YouTube


----------



## mojoxy (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*



Poempel schrieb:


> Na was ist denn hier los? Traut sich keiner mehr?


Ich wollte vorgestern mal ein Update bringen, aber dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich noch ein paar Tagen warten sollte für ne "schönere" Zahl


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

***update***

7500 | PCGHGS |Super Talent Ultradrive GX2  | 64 GB @ 2,5" | Unbekannt                         




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich würde wahnsinnig gerne mitmachen, habe aber ein Problem: CrystalDisk erkennt meine Externe nicht. 2 PC's ausprobiert. Kann es sein, dass sie zu alt ist? Aber eigentlich müsste des die doch unabhängig vom Alter erkennen. Was könnte denn noch falsch sein?


----------



## Poempel (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Wird die Festplatte von anderen Programmen (Aida64, HD-Tune usw.) erkannt? Ansonsten kann es gut sein dass der Controller das Auslesen der Smart Daten verhindert...


----------



## roheed (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Ja viele USB Controller lassen die SMART Signale nicht durch...Wenn der Hersteller nicht gerade was anbietet hast du schlechte Karten (mit zu machen )


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Habe sie im Moment nicht zur Hand, werde es demnächst dann mal ausprobieren.


----------



## iP Man (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Sollte ich mir langsam sorgen machen dass sie langsam den geist aufgibt?* 

17666 Stunden*
*Samsung HD502HJ *500GB

Hab keine Probleme mit der Festplatte aber ich find  schon dass es viele Stunden ist.



Was sagt ihr meine PC freunde? 

http://www10.pic-upload.de/15.10.12/4w1nsjuopv.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (15. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst ja das Bild nochmal so hochladen, dass man alle smart Werte lesen kann, aber das sieht (bis jetzt) vollkommen okay aus


----------



## Inzersdorfer (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Also 17.666 Stunden sind nicht viel, siehe die Fireball. Es ist NICHT meine Platte, kann daher hier nicht mitzählen, aber als Kuriosum möchte ich den Screenshot zeigen, die Firmwareprogrammierer konnten sich nicht vorstellen, das eine HDD über 100.000 Stunden laufen kann, desshalb die Warnung, da der Aktuelle Wert nach 99.999 Stunden die 0 erreicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

das muss man sich erst mal auf der zunge zergehen lassen... 105 000 Stunden Laufzeit  Zuuuu hart. Danke für diesen geilen Beitrag


----------



## Poempel (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Wow fast 12 Jahre Dauerbetrieb... Respekt

Die würde ich gern in der Liste unter bringen... hab nur noch keine Idee wie...


----------



## iP Man (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

wenn ihr sagt das es wenig ist dann freu ich mich auf weitere stunden ;D

hier die smartwerte.
http://www10.pic-upload.de/16.10.12/yccg7a3d2d6.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Na bitte, für 17.672 Betriebsstunden sehr gute Werte, 2 Lesefehler und 15 Schreibfehler, praktisch nichts.

Die Quantum Fireball versieht ihren Dienst bei einem kleineren Betrieb als Serverplatte, mit allerdings unüblich vielen Abschaltungen und wird derzeit weiterhin verwendet, nachdem der "Schlecht" Status geklärt wurde.


----------



## DOcean (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*



Poempel schrieb:


> Wow fast 12 Jahre Dauerbetrieb... Respekt
> 
> Die würde ich gern in der Liste unter bringen... hab nur noch keine Idee wie...


 
Vlt. als Sonderpreis....


----------



## roheed (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

ich würde sie ganz normal in die Liste nehmen....auch jetzt schon sind nicht alle HDD in der Liste "eigene" also was soll's


----------



## Inzersdorfer (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Jedenfalls ist es nicht meine Festplatte, daher möchte ich sie *nicht* unter meinem Usernamen eingeordnet sehen!


----------



## roheed (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

was wäre denn daran so schlimm?  Du hast doch die HDD ausgegraben oder nicht? Oder hast du den Screen nur zugeschickt bekommen?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Es war eine Anfrage in einem anderen Forum, ob und wenn warum diese Platte defekt sei.
Ich finde es halt nicht richtig, sich in einem Thread, der eindeutig an die Comunity gerichtet ist, mit fremden Federn zu schmücken.
(Man könnte wohl auch über die google Bildersuche einige länger gelaufene Festplatten finden)


----------



## roheed (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

hmmm achso ok unter diesen umständen würde ich den Post echt ausklammern oder anonym in die Liste machen (was aber auch irgendwie doof ist) 

Lösung : Den Besitzer hier her verweisen ob er mitmachen möchte


----------



## Poempel (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Naja jetzt stehts erstmal als anonym drinnen. Vielleicht meldet sich derjenige ja wirklich noch hier an oder wir finden eine andere Lösung...


----------



## roheed (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

@Poempel
gerade gesehen das du eine Nummerierung eingefügt hast  Sieht sehr sehr gut aus! Hast du das noch von Hulkhardy?


----------



## Poempel (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Ja aber leider geht dadurch der Tabellenkopf nicht mehr  also auch nicht wirklich viel besser


----------



## DOcean (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

mir fällt gerade auf cool wären Links bei den ersten 5 zu den CrstalInfo Bildern...


----------



## Poempel (17. Oktober 2012)

Gute Idee... werde ich dann machen wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## roheed (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

hab ich bei meinem AS SSD Thread auch irgendwann eingeführt...ist keine schlechte Idee


----------



## Poempel (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

So ich habe jetzt erstmal die top 5 mit den jeweiligen posts verlinkt... bei der Fireball habe ich nur das Bild verlinkt weil der Poster ja nicht genannt werden wollte. Die SSD Liste verlinke ich heute Abend.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

5729h | PCGHGS | Western Digital 4000AAJS | 400 GB @ 3,5" | 1070




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Hab gleich zwei HDDs mitgebracht. Eine davon hat aber eine etwas schwerer definierbare Laufzeit. 

1.
16502 | Bratwurstmobil | Western Digital WD2500JS | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 4162x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.
33? | Bratwurstmobil | Maxtor 7L250S0 | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 5555x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Marcel


----------



## Inzersdorfer (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Angegeben sind bei der Maxtor 7EE, also 2030 Stunden. Für 5555 Einschaltungen erscheint mir das etwas wenig Laufzeit.
Das Gelbe sind 12 Sektoren die bei Offline Scans, also wenn die Festplatte ansonsten unbeschäftigt war, mittels Selbsttest als defekt erkannt wurden.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

2030 Stunden kann nicht sein. Ich hatte damals nur die Maxtor im System und später die WDC. Ab dann liefen die bis heute paarweise. Da hat es wohl SMART zerschossen.


----------



## doodlez (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

7847 | Doodlez | Western Digital 1 TB USB 2.0 | 429

6718 | Doodlez | Samsung HN 500 GB | 314


----------



## Poempel (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Das nächste mal bitte auf die Form achten  :

7.847 | Doodlez | Western Digital Caviar Green | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 429
6.718 | Doodlez | Samsung HN | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 314 						

Hab es eingetragen


----------



## Poempel (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich hab vorhin erstmal einen Schreck bekommen: meine externe 2,5" Festplatte hatte laut CrystalDiskInfo einen unkorrigierbaren und einen schwebenden Sektor (Zustand: Vorsicht!). Eine Stunde später habe ich wieder nach geguckt und plötzlich waren die weg . Aber bei wiederzugewiesene Sektoren steht immernoch 0 . 

Woran liegt das bzw hattet ihr das auch schon mal?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier konnten beim Auslesen eines Sektors die Daten nicht ausreichend sicher vom Digitalen Rauschen unterschieden werden, der Sektor wird als "schwebend" vorgemerkt, beim nächsten Schreibzugriff darauf wird nachgeprüft, kann einwandfrei gelesen werden, wird der Sektor wieder aus der Vormerkliste gelöscht und der SMART Eintrag in der ID C5 um 1 gesenkt. 
Kann jedoch wieder nicht gelesen werden, wird der Sektor durch einen Reservesektor ersetzt, auch in diesem Fall sinkt C5 um 1.


----------



## Poempel (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Okay, aber der unkorrigierbare Sektor (C6) ist ja auch plötzlich verschwunden... das erscheint mir etwas unlogisch. Oder wird der Zähler wieder auf 0 gesetzt, wenn der Sektor durch einen neuen ersetzt wird?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

C6 Offline Uncorrectable, bei einem Offline Scan, also wenn die Platte sonst nichts zu tun hatte bei einem Selbsttest erkannte Sektoren, diese können ebenfalls zurückgesetzt werden, wenn sie per Firmwarevorgabe mit C5 korrespondieren, was hier offensichtlich der Fall ist.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

409 | BautznerSnef | WDC WD800BB-23FJA0 | 80 GB @ 3,5" | 581


----------



## p4n0 (14. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

13184 | p4n0 | WDC WD1500HLFS (Raptor) | 150GB @ 2,5" | 2268
13185 | p4n0 | WDC WD1500HLFS (Raptor) | 150GB @ 2,5" | 2268



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



33081 | p4n0 | WDC WD6400AAKS (WD Blue) | 640GB @ 3,5" | 95
33082 | p4n0 | WDC WD6400AAKS (WD Blue) | 640GB @ 3,5" | 97



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32690 | p4n0 | WDC WD6400AAKS (WD Blue) | 640GB @ 3,5" | 97
32689 | p4n0 | WDC WD6400AAKS (WD Blue) | 640GB @ 3,5" | 95



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darum liebe ich WD Platten so sehr. Die Caviar Blues wurden durch 3TB Platten ersetzt... 
(Dienen jetz alle gemeinsam im Raid5 als Backup fuer den Schrank^^)
Ich hoffe die halten mindestens genau so lange durch und machen keine Anstalten.


----------



## Poempel (18. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

@ p4n0

Da bei dir immer je 2 Platten sehr nah bei einander liegen habe ich immer nur die Beste der beiden eingetragen.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich würde wahnsinnig gerne mitmachen, habe aber  ein Problem: CrystalDisk erkennt meine Externe nicht. 2 PC's  ausprobiert. Kann es sein, dass sie zu alt ist? Aber eigentlich müsste  des die doch unabhängig vom Alter erkennen. Was könnte denn noch falsch  sein?





Poempel schrieb:


> Wird die Festplatte von anderen Programmen (Aida64, HD-Tune usw.) erkannt? Ansonsten kann es gut sein dass der Controller das Auslesen der Smart Daten verhindert...


 


roheed schrieb:


> Ja viele USB Controller lassen die SMART Signale nicht durch...Wenn der Hersteller nicht gerade was anbietet hast du schlechte Karten (mit zu machen )


 
Also, habe sie jetzt hier stehen, HD-Tune ausprobiert, AIDA ausprobiert - zeigen beide keine Infos dazu an. Gibt es noch irgendwelche Wege, wie man eventuell an solche Infos rankommen kann? Bzw., was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe - die Festplatte wird überhaupt gar nicht erst von CrystalDisk erkannt, obwohl sie problemlos läuft..


----------



## Inzersdorfer (18. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Testen kannst du noch GSmartControl (die GUI Version der smartmontools)
GSmartControl - Downloads

oder HDSentinel trial (kann aber ohne Zeitbegrenzung verwendet werden, dann halt ohne Komfortfunktionen)
Download Hard Disk Sentinel


----------



## Whoosaa (18. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Weiteres per PN.


----------



## xdevilx (19. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Mal meine system SSD vom surfpc 


12504 | xdevilx |Crucial RealSSD C300  | 64GB @ 2,5" | 37


http://www.abload.de/img/c300nzos9.jpg


----------



## GShep (26. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Unglaublich, aber hab mich jetzt extra wegen dem Thread hier angemeldet... 

Bin über Google auf den Thread gestoßen da ich meinen uralt Fileserver grade am Ausmisten bin und einige der Platten schon gut 8 Jahre im Dauerbetrieb laufen....
Allerdings werden selbst mit dem DEZ Trick die Maxtor Festplatten völlig falsch angezeigt... 

Die Laufzeit der Samsung Platte kommt 100%ig hin, habe die vor ca 6 Jahren gekauft und seitdem lief sie nur im Dauereinsatz... alle anderen Platten sind aber älter, vor allem die Uralt 20GB Maxtor... trotzdem wird hier selbst mit dem DEZ-Trick nur eine kleinere Laufzeit als bei allen anderen Platten angezeigt. 
Sämtlicheenergiesparoptionen waren natürlich ausgeschaltet um die Platten zu schonen, daran kann es also auch nicht liegen, erkennt man ja gut an dem Start/Stop count der Samsung... 

Aber okay... 
Die Samsung werf ich trotzdem mal rein, da die Laufleistung realistisch erscheint 

50984 | GShep | SP2514N | 250GB @ 3,5" | 36


----------



## mojoxy (26. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Willkommen im Forum. Ne nette Sammlung alter Platten hast du da. Was passiert damit nun?


----------



## PCGHGS (26. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

***update***

8383 | PCGHGS | Crucial Real SSD | C300 128 @ 2,5'' | 534


----------



## OctoCore (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

@mojoxy - so richtig alte Einzelstücke hebt man auf.
Aber was älteres als Jahrgang 1987 kann ich auch nicht vorweisen, so eine ->
File:Seagate ST-225.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Allerdings ist mein Exemplar noch gedeckelt.


----------



## GShep (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum. Ne nette Sammlung alter Platten hast du da. Was passiert damit nun?


 Danke erstmal 

Sind leider alles IDE Platten, also für mich jetzt recht unbrauchbar... 
Werd mir die Tage mal einen Retro-Rechner zusammenbauen und bei allen die SMART-Daten auslesen. 
Waren ja ein paar mehr in dem server drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...mal schauen was bei rumkommt 

...und ansonsten werden die erstmal eingemottet


----------



## roheed (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*



> Unglaublich, aber hab mich jetzt extra wegen dem Thread hier angemeldet...



hehe, dass freut mich natürlich zu hören als ehemaliger Thread Verwalter 
Auch ein herzliches Willkommen noch von meiner Seite. 
Hoffe man hört in naher Zukunft noch mehr von dir hier bei uns Hardware Freaks


----------



## Poempel (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

So, Updates sind eingetragen 

Herzlich Willkommen GShep.  Man du steigst ja gleich weit vorne ein.

Ich hab vorhin übrigens eine neue HDD bei mir eingebaut: Eine WD Caviar Green mit 3TB, welche jetzt schon eine ganze Stunde gelaufen ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*



Poempel schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin übrigens eine neue HDD bei mir eingebaut: Eine WD Caviar Green mit 3TB, welche jetzt schon eine ganze Stunde gelaufen ist.


 
Bau sie am besten gleich wieder aus, nicht dass du sie überforderst.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (29. November 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

@GShep: Maxtor hatte bis 2003 bzw. 2004 ein Problem mit der Darstellung der Laufzeit.

The power-on timer (Attribute 9 raw value) on my Maxtor disk acts strange.

There are three related problems with Maxtor's SMART firmware:

1. On some Maxtor disks, the raw value of Attribute 9 (Power On Time) is supposed to be minutes. 
But it advances at an unpredictable rate, always more slowly than one count per minute. 
This is because when the disk is in idle mode, the counter stops advancing. 
This is only supposed to happen in standby mode. 
This will be corrected in Maxtor product lines released after October 2004.

   2. In Maxtor disks that use the raw value of Attribute 9 as a minutes counter, 
only two bytes (of the six available) are used to store the raw value. 
So it resets to zero once every 65536=216 minutes, or about once every 1092 hours. 
This is fixed in all Maxtor disks manufactured after July 2003.

   3. In Maxtor disks that use the raw value of Attribute 9 as a minutes counter, 
the hour time-stamps in the self-test and ATA error logs are calculated by right shifting 6 bits. 
This is equivalent to dividing by 64 rather than by 60. As a result, 
the hour time stamps in these logs advance 7% more slowly than they should. 
Thus, if you do self-tests once per week at the same time, 
instead of the time-stamps being 168 hours apart, they are 157 hours apart. 
This is also fixed in all Maxtor disks manufactured after July 2003.


----------



## beckerferd (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 71.537 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich hatte auch schon häufiger das Problem und habe mir anfangs ohne groß nachzudenken gleiche ne neue Festplatte gekauft, bis ich auch die Datenrettung in München gekommen bin. Leider konnte ich das nie selbst lösen, aber im Thread hier hab soviel darüber gelesen, dass ich s das nächste mal selbst versuchen werde.


----------



## blackout24 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich hole mir mal den 10ten Platz der SSDs.

5.064 | blackout24 | Crucial M4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 1.051


```
ich@localhost ~ % sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
smartctl 6.0 2012-10-10 r3643 [x86_64-linux-3.6.8-1-ARCH] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-12, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     Crucial/Micron RealSSD C300/C400/m4
Device Model:     M4-CT064M4SSD2
Serial Number:    000000001203032B4BF9
LU WWN Device Id: 5 00a075 1032b4bf9
Firmware Version: 000F
User Capacity:    64.023.257.088 bytes [64,0 GB]
Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical
Rotation Rate:    Solid State Device
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   ACS-2, ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 6
SATA Version is:  SATA 3.0, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 1.5 Gb/s)
Local Time is:    Thu Dec  6 10:07:29 2012 CET
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x80)	Offline data collection activity
					was never started.
					Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.
Self-test execution status:      (   0)	The previous self-test routine completed
					without error or no self-test has ever 
					been run.
Total time to complete Offline 
data collection: 		(  295) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: 			 (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
					Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
					Suspend Offline collection upon new
					command.
					Offline surface scan supported.
					Self-test supported.
					Conveyance Self-test supported.
					Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)	Saves SMART data before entering
					power-saving mode.
					Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01)	Error logging supported.
					General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine 
recommended polling time: 	 (   2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time: 	 (   4) minutes.
Conveyance self-test routine
recommended polling time: 	 (   3) minutes.
SCT capabilities: 	       (0x003d)	SCT Status supported.
					SCT Error Recovery Control supported.
					SCT Feature Control supported.
					SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       5064
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       1051
170 Grown_Failing_Block_Ct  0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
171 Program_Fail_Count      0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0
172 Erase_Fail_Count        0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0
173 Wear_Leveling_Count     0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       19
174 Unexpect_Power_Loss_Ct  0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       978
181 Non4k_Aligned_Access    0x0022   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       59 18 41
183 SATA_Iface_Downshift    0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0
184 End-to-End_Error        0x0033   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0
188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0
189 Factory_Bad_Block_Ct    0x000e   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       48
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x003a   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   100   001    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0
202 Perc_Rated_Life_Used    0x0018   100   100   001    Old_age   Offline      -       0
206 Write_Error_Rate        0x000e   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]


SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich hole mir mal den 10ten Platz der SSDs.
> 
> 5.064 | blackout24 | Crucial M4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 1.051



Viel Spaß damit


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

So ich möchte dann mal wieder ein paar Plätze gut machen und mit einer Platte neu einsteigen:


7063 | GoldenMic | Samsung SSD 830 Series | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 393



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



14480 | GoldenMic | Samsung HD103SJ | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 972



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



849 | GoldenMic | Wester Digital Caviar Green | 2000 GB @ 3,5" | 37



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darksilver1 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

HDD
9625 Std. | Darksilver1 | Samsung HD154UI | 1500GB @ 3,5" | 2276 mal

SDD
6745 Std. | Darksilver1 | OCZ-Vertex2	  |  180GB @ 2,5" | 1595 mal


----------



## Poempel (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

So, die Liste ist Up2date.



darksilver1 schrieb:


> HDD
> 9625 Std. | Darksilver1 | Samsung HD154UI | 1500GB @ 3,5" | 2276 mal
> 
> SDD
> 6745 Std. | Darksilver1 | OCZ-Vertex2	  |  180GB @ 2,5" | 1595 mal


 
Willkommen hier im Forum! Hast du dich extra für die Rangliste angemeldet?


----------



## darksilver1 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*



Poempel schrieb:


> So, die Liste ist Up2date.
> 
> 
> 
> Willkommen hier im Forum! Hast du dich extra für die Rangliste angemeldet?


 
Ich bin z.Z. dabei mein Computer nach 3 Jahren wieder aufzurüsten. Mein pcg account habe ich schon länger aber hier bislang kein forum post gehabt. Ich fand die Daten interessant und so viele SSD Daten habt ihr hier ja noch nicht, nach 2 Jahren kommt schon einiges an Infos
zusammen.....


Hier noch ne Festplatte von meinen alten Linux System, der Computer ist heute entsorgt worden. 

HDD

9402h | Darksilver1 | Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 | 250GB @ 3,5“ | 3312 mal


----------



## mojoxy (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Ohne Screenshot leider ungültig. Heißt doch immer so schön:

No Screenshot - didn't happen!


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> No Screenshot - didn't happen!


 
*Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

9.207 | PCGHGS | Crucial M4 | 64 GB @ 2,5'' | 275


----------



## roheed (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

3.875 | Roheed | Corsair Force F80 | 90 GB @ 2,5" | 2.519


So dann will ich mal wieder paar Plätze gut machen


----------



## AeroX (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

2267 | AeroX | Western Digital Caviar Black | 750Gb @3,5" | 671


----------



## Woohoo (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

12722 Std. | Woohoo | Intel SSD Postville X25-M G2 | 80 Gb | 610

Edit: 
AS SSD Testergebnis hinzugefügt. Man erkennt, dass die SSD anscheinend schon ordentlich gelitten hat.
(Links noch relativ neu, rechts der aktuelle Zustand (und nur noch 7Gb freier Speicherplatz))
Ich merke im alltäglichen Betrieb davon nur wenig.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu 

14237 Std. | Hitachi | 1TB | 746



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2989 Std. | Western Digital Caviar Black | 1TB | 69^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Das nächste Mal bitte den Namen mit rein schreiben... 

Die Liste ist aktuell


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Was für ein Namen?


----------



## Poempel (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

14.237 | *The_evilGamer007* | Hitachi | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 746

Da sollte der Name mit rein. Hab dich aber mit in die Liste eingetragen.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Achsoo ^^ sry hab das nicht begriffen


----------



## Euda (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

2292 | Euda | Crucial M4 SSD | 64GB @ 2.5" | 1096



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Master (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

28.905 | PC-Master | Western Digital WD10EACS | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 833

Das ist dann bis jetzt die 1TB HDD mit der längsten Laufzeit .


----------



## Railroadfighter (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Dann ist mal meine Notebook SSD dran. Mindestens 8 Stunden pro Tag, 7 Tage die Woche. 

3557 | Railroadfighter | OCZ Agility 3 | 120GB @ 2,5" | 253

Der Power-On Counter stimmt aber bei weitem nicht, weil er nach einem Firmware Update immer auf 0 gesetzt wird. ​


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

7720 | JohnSh3p4rd | Seagate | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 1.701

Bin etwas überrascht wie lange die schon läuft


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

5535 | Himmelskrieger | Samsung + Spinpoint F2 EcoGreen | 1TB (930GB) @ 3,5" | 1126



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

@JohnSh3p4rd: ansonsten keine Anstände mit der Seagate?
571 High Fly Writes (BD), bei denen der Schreibkopf außerhalb seiner vorgesehenen Parameter war.
3 Command Timeouts (BC), Abbrüche von Vorgängen wegen Zeitüberschreitung.
Wenn hier bei Schreibvorgängen keine weiteren Verzögerungen auftauchen, dürfte wohl die Abweichung nur sehr gering sein.


----------



## Poempel (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Schön, dass hier mal wieder jemand was postet 

Es ist alles wieder auf dem neuestem Stand


----------



## Cyrus10000 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

4.415| Cyrus10000| Intel SSD X25-V  | 40GB @ 2,5" | 1.081




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.067| Cyrus10000| Intel SSD 320  | 160GB @ 2,5" | 716




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.671| Cyrus10000| Intel SSD 520  | 240GB @ 2,5" | 438




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugotitbad (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

19918 | enhra | Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB (ST3250410AS) | 250GB @ 3,5" | 4726


----------



## Poempel (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Da hat aber einer viele SSDs... ich hab nichtmal eine


----------



## xdevilx (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

na da hat mich einer verdrängen wollen? :o 

Update!
http://www.abload.de/img/ssduptimeikurq.jpg
 14589| xdevilx | Crucial C300 | 64GB @ 2,5" | 43


----------



## Sedowan (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

dann reihe ich mich mal bei den ssd platten ein

4500 | sedowan | G.Skill Falcon | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 2783

grüße


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

 *->Update<-*

9.736 | BautznerSnef | Samsung HD322GJ | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 1257
9.911 | BautznerSnef | Samsung HD322GJ | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 1362


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

11.036 | JohnSh3p4rd | Seagate Barracuda | 1.000 GB @ 3,5" | 51

Meine zweite Backup-HDD, falls die normale mal abschmieren sollte


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

11.218 | PCGHGS | Crucial M4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 293


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Ich möchte mal wieder ein paar Plätze gutmachen...


10101 | GoldenMic | Samsung SSD 830 Series | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 481



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



17498 | GoldenMic | Samsung HD103SJ | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 1060



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3864 | GoldenMic | Wester Digital Caviar Green | 2000 GB @ 3,5" | 125



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerstag (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Hitachi 80 GB |Laufzeit 11000STD| |Eingeschaltet 1688|
Western Digital 500 GB |Laufzeit 12556 STD| |Eingeschaltet 1731|


----------



## DOcean (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

UPDATE

Betriebsstunden | User | Hersteller+Typ | Speicherplatz @ Bauart | Eingeschaltet

25784 | DOcean | Intel SSD | 40GB 2,5" | 158

25475 | DOcean | Samsung HDD | 500GB 3,5" | 145


----------



## Skatch (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Bei mir liesst HD Tune Pro und CDI unterschiedliche Daten aus, was ist denn nun richtig?!


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

3284 | -Atlanter- | Samsung HDD | 1.000 GB @ 3,5" | 1191


----------



## Poempel (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Liste ist aktuell. Habe auch gleich mal meine Platten aktualisiert und dabei die erste 3TB HDD in die Liste eingefügt. 





Gerstag schrieb:


> Hitachi 80 GB |Laufzeit 11000STD| |Eingeschaltet 1688|
> Western Digital 500 GB |Laufzeit 12556 STD| |Eingeschaltet 1731|


 
Das nächste mal bitte die Formatierung der Angaben beachten. Musste bei dir sogar erst noch suchen welche Größe die Platten haben.


----------



## Hoffmann515 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

2.282 | Hoffmann515 | Intel SSD 330 Series | 180 GB @ 2,5" | 441

19.988 | Hoffmann515 | Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS | 500,1 GB @ 3,5" | 2479

11.512 | Hoffmann515 | Excelstor Technology J680S | 82,3 GB @ 3,5" | 1633


----------



## Gast20141127 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

4.716 | gustlegga | Samsung SSD 830 | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 1.012

7.885 | gustlegga | Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 1.508




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------

EDIT: 22.05.2013 - 2:35h:

Danke für´s Update *Poempel* und auch dafür dass du den Thread von *Rhoeed* weiterführst!


----------



## cdo (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

*22243h | cdo | Samsung HD501LJ | 500,1 GB @ 3,5" | 2995*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darthnerd (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier mal die Platte von meinem Laptop. Die Woche kommen noch die 3,5"er. Die haben teils längere Laufzeiten. Speziell auf meine alte 160er darf Spannung da sein. TopTopTop^^ 

6.772 | darthnerd | WDC WD1200BEVS | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 3.195

PS: Finde ich gut,das es solche Listen gibt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

13.116 | PCGHGS | Crucial M4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 296


----------



## darthnerd (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier meine langlebigsten 3,5"er
erstere wurde letztens erst ersetzt. Aber hab sie noch einmal angeschlossen 

503.264 | darthnerd | Samsung HD161HJ | 160 GB @ 3,5" | 1.863



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9.092 | darthnerd | Samsung HD401LJ | 400 GB @ 3,5" | 2.370



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timsu (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Du hast die Platte also schon seit 57 Jahren?


----------



## der_knoben (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

TImsu, wusstest du nicht, dass es SATA Laufwerke schon vor dem Bau der Berliner Mauerbau gab?


----------



## Poempel (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*



gustlegga schrieb:


> EDIT: 22.05.2013 - 2:35h:
> 
> Danke für´s Update *Poempel* und auch dafür dass du den Thread von *Rhoeed* weiterführst!


 
Danke  so hab ich wenigstens was zutun 




darthnerd schrieb:


> Hier meine langlebigsten 3,5"er
> erstere wurde letztens erst ersetzt. Aber hab sie noch einmal angeschlossen
> 
> 503.264 | darthnerd | Samsung HD161HJ | 160 GB @ 3,5" | 1.863
> ...


 


Timsu schrieb:


> Du hast die Platte also schon seit 57 Jahren?





der_knoben schrieb:


> TImsu, wusstest du nicht, dass es SATA Laufwerke schon vor dem Bau der Berliner Mauerbau gab?



Wie Timsu und der_knoben schon angemerkt haben, kann da was nicht stimmen. Eventuell bringt das Auslesen mit HD Tune realistischere Werte 


Alles wieder aktuell!


----------



## darthnerd (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Nein eigentlich sind es 58 Jahre. Ab und zu schalte ich sie aus :p
Nein, aber HD Tune bekommt gar keine Werte...
Ist eben eine echte Rarität . Vielleicht sollte ich sie verkaufen^^
Ich tippe auf Firmwarebug. Oder es sind die Minuten. Da wären es dann etwas über 8000. Wobei ich sie eigentlich länger als die 400er habe. Naja ist ja auch egal


----------



## Inzersdorfer (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Das könnten 30 Sekunden Ticks sein.
155.538 hexadezimal = 1.398.072 dezimal x30 = Sekunden :3600 = 11650,6 Stunden.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

18219 | Athlon1000TB | WDC WD6400AAKS (WD Blue)  | 640 GB @ 3,5" | 2.360
Ist seit Dezember 2008 in Betrieb und läuft seit dem ohne Probleme.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

9100 | PCGHGS |Super Talent Ultradrive GX2  | 64 GB @ 2,5" | Unbekannt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoffmann515 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

*-kleines Update-*

2.506 | Hoffmann515 | Intel SSD 330 Series  | 180 GB @ 2,5" | 467

20.246 | Hoffmann515 | Western Digital Caviar Black   | 500,1 GB @ 3,5" | 2504

11.787 | Hoffmann515 | Excelstor Technology J680S | 82,3 GB @ 3,5" | 1648


Hier noch 2 neue Festplatten:

5.358 | Hoffmann515 | Western Digital Caviar Blue | 80 GB @ 3,5" | 791

21.414 | Hoffmann515 | Seagate ST3160812AS | 160 GB @ 3,5" | 4425


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

23830 | nfsgame | Seagate ST3160811AS | 160GB @ 3,5" | 215

Zeit für den Ruhestand . Wenn ich noch Laune habe, dann gibts nachher noch was ausm Server.


----------



## Mystik (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

20678 | Mystik | Seagate ST2160812AS | 160GB @ 3,5" | 4068




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

So nach langer Zeit nun das Update. 



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Das könnten 30 Sekunden Ticks sein.
> 155.538 hexadezimal = 1.398.072 dezimal x30 = Sekunden :3600 = 11650,6 Stunden.


 
Interessant, aber bevor ich diese Platte in die Rangliste aufnehme, brauche ich mehr als ne Vermutung


----------



## BT83 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier meine Crucial M4 leider jedoch nur noch 82% Kapazität verfügbar!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Ach was, die Kapazität der SSD beträgt weiterhin 100 %, die durch die Plattenelektronik geschätzte Restlebensdauer beträgt "nur mehr" 82 %.


----------



## BT83 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Wieso wird meine SSD nicht in die Liste eingtragen?


----------



## mojoxy (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Lese er sich den Startpost noch einmal aufmerksam durch! Dort finde er die gesuchte Antwort


----------



## Poempel (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

mojoxy hat recht. Ich habe einfach nicht die Zeit und die Lust hier jeden Tag 2 mal die Liste zu aktualisieren. Zumal ich deinen Post sowieso übersehen hatte, weil er nicht mal die geforderte Formatierung hat. Eingetragen bist du jetzt aber trotzdem.

Also nochmal an alle, die hier posten: Bitte den Startpost und die Formatierung beachten.


----------



## Mystik (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Kein unbedingter Langläufer, aber unschlagbares Einschaltverhältnis 

5638 | Mystik | Samsung SP1614C | 160GB @ 3,5" | 17294




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Wie hast du das denn geschafft? o.O


----------



## Mystik (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

k.a. wo die genau her ist..^^
Lag noch zuhause herum und dachte könnt ich in Zweitrechner verbauen.. Na ja, denke da muss doch was anderes her


----------



## Dennisth (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hallo Leute,

diese Festplatte hat auch schon viel gesehen  :

54515 | Dennisth | Samsung HD250KD |250GB @ 3,5" | 24




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

haha geniale Schnappszahl 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4444 | Roheed | Corsair Force | 90GB @ 2,5" | 3076

Betriebsstunden | User | Hersteller+Typ | Speicherplatz @ Bauart | Eingeschaltet


----------



## Poempel (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Update!

@ Dennisth: Nicht schlecht! Damit landest du gleich mal auf Platz 7. 

Und roheed: Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Mal ein Update zu meiner  HDD
7596 |turbosnake|Samsung Spinpoint F3| 1000 GB @ 3,5"|2369


----------



## Ash1983 (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Die HDD ist von 2009.

Hab noch n paar alte IDE-Platten hier liegen, aber kein Board mehr mit Anschlüssen dafür, wenn ich eine Gelegenheit habe, lese ich die mal aus.


----------



## Railroadfighter (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier mal ein *UPDATE *zu meiner Agility 3, läuft noch immer wunderbar.
Die Anzahl an Einschaltungen ist aber wie im 1.Post schon erwähnt wesentlich höher, weil sie bei einem Update zurückgesetzt wird.

4841 | Railroadfighter | OCZ Agility 3 | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 812


----------



## Poempel (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Die HDD ist von 2009.
> 
> Hab noch n paar alte IDE-Platten hier liegen, aber kein Board mehr mit Anschlüssen dafür, wenn ich eine Gelegenheit habe, lese ich die mal aus.


 
Bitte mal den Startpost lesen...

Liste ist wieder aktuell


----------



## Woohoo (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

16120 Std. | Woohoo | Intel SSD Postville X25-M G2 | 80 Gb | 812


----------



## PCGHGS (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

10427 | PCGHGS |Super Talent Ultradrive GX2  | 64 GB @ 2,5" | Unbekannt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## black-hawk-01-de (13. August 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

34.629 | black-hawk-01-de | Seagate ST3200822A | 200 GB @ 3,5" | 5.680
22.995 | black-hawk-01-de | Samsung HD403LJ | 400 GB @ 3,5" | 2.687
24.560 | black-hawk-01-de | Samsung SP2504C | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 2.933
25.300 | black-hawk-01-de | Samsung SP2504C | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 3.112
26.150 | black-hawk-01-de | Seagate ST380817AS | 80 GB @ 3,5" | 3.593
14.281 | black-hawk-01-de | Seagate ST3500418AS | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 1.866
18.777 | black-hawk-01-de | Samsung HD502IJ | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 2.316
3.789 | black-hawk-01-de | Samsung HD502HJ | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 556




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hinterlufer (17. August 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Juhu! Ranglliste

4934 | hinterlufer | Western Digital WD5000AAVS-00G9B1 | 500 GB @ 3,5'' | 832
5139 | hinterlufer | Samsung HD154UI | 1500 GB @ 3,5'' | 819




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

25784 Std. | DOcean | Intel SSD  | 40 Gb | 158

Das letzte Update von der SSD, jetzt steckt eine neue drin...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (22. August 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

So bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und hab gleich mal das Update gemacht...



DOcean schrieb:


> 25784 Std. | DOcean | Intel SSD  | 40 Gb | 158
> 
> Das letzte Update von der SSD, jetzt steckt eine neue drin...
> 
> ...


 
Das hat sie sich auch verdient  Außerdem lässt sich mit 40GB halt nicht so viel anfangen... Ich frag mich ja, wie lange es bei mir dauert bis ich mir endlich mal ne SSD zulege.


----------



## DasRegal (25. August 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

HDD:
34057 Std. | DasRegal | Samsung HD753LJ | 750 Gb | 168

SSD:
11878 Std. | DasRegal | G.Skill Falcon I | 256 Gb | 3242




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## galaxy_class (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Joar meine gaaanz alte kann da auch mithalten  
Als Seagate noch gute Festplatten gebaut hat (die gute alte Zeit )
HDD:
14933|galaxy_class|Seagate Barracuda ST380023A|80GB|7747

Dürfte Seit 2002 (?) in Betrieb sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SSD:
4265|galaxy_class|Corsair Force F60|60GB|2231



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Update

13479 | BautznerSnef | Samsung HD322GJ | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 1517
13653 | BautznerSnef | Samsung HD322GJ | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 1622
3265 | BautznerSnef | Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX | 500 GB @ 5,5" | 215
89 | BautznerSnef | Plextor M5 Pro 256 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 101


----------



## jphoerth (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

da mach ich gerne mit. Ist die mit den meissten Stunden. Läuft der Zähler eigentlich auch, wenn eine HDD im StandBy Moduds sich befindet?


----------



## Woohoo (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*



Woohoo schrieb:


> 16120 Std. | Woohoo | Intel SSD Postville X25-M G2 | 80 Gb | 812


 
@Threadverwalter
Habe es leider nicht richtig kenntlich gemacht, dieser Beitrag war ein *Update *für meine SSD. Somit kann in der Liste der ältere Eintrag gelöscht werden.


----------



## Poempel (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Alles wieder Up2Date bzw. gefixt.



Woohoo schrieb:


> @Threadverwalter
> Habe es leider nicht richtig kenntlich gemacht, dieser Beitrag war ein *Update *für meine SSD. Somit kann in der Liste der ältere Eintrag gelöscht werden.


 
Das hätte ich aber auch merken können


----------



## Hoffmann515 (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

-Update-


4.079 | Hoffmann515 | Intel SSD 330 Series | 180 GB @ 2,5" | 610

22.061 | Hoffmann515 | Western Digital Caviar Black | 500,1 GB @ 3,5" | 2646

13.460 | Hoffmann515 | Excelstor Technology J680S | 82,3 GB @ 3,5" | 1756

21.651 | Hoffmann515 | Seagate ST3160812AS  | 160 GB @ 3,5" | 4489

5.486 | Hoffmann515 | Western Digital Caviar Blue | 80 GB @ 3,5" | 822

Hier noch 2 neue Festplatten:

909 | Hoffmann515 | Western Digital Caviar Blue | 1000,2 GB @ 3,5" | 77

164 | Hoffmann515 | Toshiba DT01ACA100 | 1000,2 GB @ 3,5" | 19


----------



## Railroadfighter (6. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich hol den Thread mal aus der Versenkung, meine SSD hat wieder ordentlich zugelegt. 


5.555 | Railroadfighter | OCZ Agility 3 | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 1.021


----------



## Poempel (6. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier ist in der Tat in letzter Zeit nicht viel passiert. Hab gleich mal deine SSD und meine Platten upgedated.


----------



## Softy (8. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

 :

0 | Softy | Crucial m500 | 240GB @ 2,5" | 2  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (8. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Sehr gut!  Die Vertex 3 von Octocore hast du ja schon fast eingeholt... weiter so! 

Edit: Habe jetzt aus Langeweile und als Übung für die Schule die Daten mal eben in eine Datenbank übernommen und dem Startpost angehängt. Ein paar Abfragen sind schon enthalten, aber es gibt noch einiges zu Ändern... Vorschläge für Abfragen sind gern gesehen


----------



## PCGHGS (9. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

10817 | PCGHGS | Samsung SSD 830 | 64 GB 2,5" | 282



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



****update****

11317 | PCGHGS |Super Talent Ultradrive GX2  | 64 GB @ 2,5" | Unbekannt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (9. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*



Poempel schrieb:


> Sehr gut!  Die Vertex 3 von Octocore hast du ja schon fast eingeholt... weiter so!



Passt nur auf, ich rolle das Feld jetzt von hinten auf  

Aber ich habe noch was, das wenigstens für die Top 20 reicht :

9411 | Softy | Crucial m4 | 128GB @ 2,5" | 3143




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst Du die Liste nicht mal nach Zahl der Einschaltungen sortieren? Dann wäre ich nämlich auf dem zweiten Platz  Wie gut, dass die Kiste beim benchen dauernd abstürzt


----------



## PCGHGS (9. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

17.107 | PCGHGS | Crucial M4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 314



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXNightRiderXx (11. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

7506|xXNightRiderXx|Seagate Hitachi|500GB @ 3,5"|1900



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moKi24.2 (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

6897 | moKi24.2 | OCZ Agility3 | 120GB @ 2,5" | 942



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*



moKi24.2 schrieb:


> 6897 | moKi24.2 | OCZ Agility3 | 120GB @ 2,5" | 942


 
Du willst wohl schummeln? 

Hab dich mal eingetragen... mit der korrekten Anzahl an Betriebsstunden


----------



## Bennz (14. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

15.880 | Bennz | Samsung SSD 830 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 152
10.957 | Bennz | Samsung HD103SJ | 1.0 TB @ 3,5" | 96
25.795 | Bennz | Samsung HD204UI | 2.0 TB @ 3,5" | 144
40.171 | Bennz | WD10EADS-00L5B1 | 1.0 TB @ 3,5" | 568
15.784 | Bennz | Toshiba MK1252GSX | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 2.212


----------



## competition86 (16. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

13.840 | competition86 | Seagate ST31000524AS | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 453


----------



## mds51 (16. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

13.607 | mds51 | Western Digital Green | 1.500 GB @ 3,5" | 2.450
1.920 | mds51 | SanDisk Extreme | 240 GB @ 2,5" | 440
5.685 | mds51 | Western Digital Green | 2.000 GB @ 3,5" | 1.248


----------



## xXNightRiderXx (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

7575|xXNightRiderXx|Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C |500 GB @ 3,5"|1913



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

5.555 | PCGHGS | OCZ Vertex 4 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 278




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

489.511 | SpotlightXFX | Hitachi MK2060GSC | 200 GB @ 2,5" | 56


----------



## Poempel (21. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Alles wieder aktuell!



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> 489.511 | SpotlightXFX | Hitachi MK2060GSC | 200 GB @ 2,5" | 56


 
Den Wert kann ich leider nicht eintragen... außer du kannst mir beweisen, dass die HDD wirklich schon 55,9 Jahre alt ist


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Stand bei mir im Crystal Disk Info , habe es auf meiner HDD noch gefunden... egal , dann macht es auch nichts


----------



## mojoxy (21. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Das ist eindeutig ein Screen für's Kuriositäten-Kabinett! BJ 1957 hätte schon was


----------



## Poempel (21. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Das hatten wir hier schonmal irgendwann. Da meinte irgendjemand, dass es wohl auch Festplatten gibt/gab, die nicht nach einer Stunde den Zähler hoch gesetzt haben, sondern zum Beispiel nach 15, 10 oder 5 Minuten. Davon weiß CDI natürlich nichts und deswegen kommen solche absurden Werte raus.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Okay , sorry ich wollt nicht betrügen etc! Ich hab das noch auf meiner Festplatte bei Bildern gefunden deswegen...


----------



## Poempel (21. November 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Das hat doch nichts mit Betrügen zutun... wenn man nicht nachrechnet, merkt man garnicht, dass der Wert unrealistisch ist


----------



## Yik (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

12077 | Yik | Samsung HD501LJ | 500GB @ 3,5" | 2493


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

655 | _chiller_ | Samsung 840 Evo | 500GB SSD | 166


----------



## DasRegal (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

UPDATE:
SSD:
 13322 Std. | DasRegal | G.Skill Falcon I | 256 Gb | 3640

(Das Witzige ist, ich habe meine SSD von FW 1916 auf 2030 geupdatet. Vor dem Update war die Lebenserwartung bei 53% und nach dem Update bei 5%. Nachdem sie nach einigen Wochen bei 0% angekommen war ist sie wieder auf 100% gesprungen. ;D Es gibt einige Berichte darüber, dass die FW 2030 die "Remaining Drive Life" Werte verbuggen und es ist auch so. Ich hab euch mal einen Screen vor dem Update angehängt.//ist schon ein paar Monate her//)


----------



## MadWalnut (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

5765 | MadWalnut | OCZ Agility 3 | 60GB @ 2,5" | 2058


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

9901 | PCGHGS | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128GB @ 2,5'' | 706


----------



## xXNightRiderXx (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

7736|xXNightRiderXx|Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C |500 GB @ 3,5"|1939



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Update!


----------



## iP Man (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

ich hab schon mal hier gepostet am 16.10.2012 - 01:35 Uhr mit 17.672 Betriebsstunden.

Jetzt sind es 23.921 Stunden und nach Mainboard wechsel zeigt er mir plötzlich "Festplattenfehler" an als Meldung und der Zustand ist jetzt schlecht.
Als ich das neue Mainboard eingebaut habe, lag der PC seitlich auf dem Boden und ich schaltete den PC ein, es war ein Kratzen zu hören oO

Ist die plötzlich langsam am verrecken???  Naja was ich noch soll sagen, 1 Ram Riegel ist auch defekt lol nach Mainboard wechsel...bin von Sata2 auf 3 umgestiegen. Habe zur Sicherheitshalber eine neue 1 TB festplatte bestellt + sowie paar Sata Kabel.

Hier sind die Werte, es ist eine SSD verbaut + 2x 500gb  Samsung HD502HJ.
Ich werde mal 2 Screens von den 500GB Festpaltten einfügen, bitte mal abchecken ob es noch gut aussieht für die andere 500gb Festplattte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Also ein Kratzen klingt schonmal garnicht gut  

Kannst du noch auf alle Daten zugreifen bzw. sind die noch zu gebrauchen? Ich würde schnellstmöglich ein Backup machen. Laut Wiki kann der schlechte Spin Up Time Wert auf kaputte Lager oder einen beschädigten Motor hinweisen. Du könntest evtl auch mal mit HD Tune einen Error Scan machen.


----------



## iP Man (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

festplatte läuft noch, hab damit heute sogar gespielt.. das ist eh nur ein altes windows + games. 

wichtige daten sind nicht druff...


----------



## OctoCore (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich sehe grade, dass die hochwertigen und langlebigen OCZ-SSDs nicht auf den vorderen Plätzen zu finden sind. 
Dagegen muss man etwas tun. 

>>>*UPDATE*<<<

17222 | OctoCore | OCZ Vertex 3 | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 963




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoffmann515 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

-Update-


5.559 | Hoffmann515 | Intel SSD 330 Series | 180 GB @ 2,5" | 750

22.948 | Hoffmann515 | Western Digital Caviar Black | 500,1 GB @ 3,5" | 2711

14.737 | Hoffmann515 | Excelstor Technology J680S | 82,3 GB @ 3,5" | 1838

5.805 | Hoffmann515 | Western Digital Caviar Blue | 80 GB @ 3,5" | 895

2.548 | Hoffmann515 | Western Digital Caviar Blue | 1000,2 GB @ 3,5" | 229

1.819 | Hoffmann515 | Toshiba DT01ACA100 | 1000,2 GB @ 3,5" | 165 

Hier noch 2 neue Festplatten:

10.099 | Hoffmann515 | Western Digital | 40,0 GB @ 3,5" | 907

20.244 | Hoffmann515 | Maxtor STM380215AS | 80,0 GB @ 3,5" | 1210


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

18.114 | PCGHGS | Crucial M4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 330



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

0 | PCGHGS | Toshiba | DT01ABA300 | 3000,5 GB @ 3,5'' | 1


----------



## splatta (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

HI


10939std  | splatta | OZC VERTEX2 SSD  | 60Gb @2.5  | 2360


26440  |  splatta |  MAXTOR STM3250310AS HDD | 250Gb @3.5 | 5329


Edit: Habe einen fehler meinerseits endeckt.
        Habe vergessen SSD bei der OZC VERTEX2 dahinter
        zuschreiben. Der Eintrag steht jetzt fälchlicherweise unter HDD
        Hab es gleich geändert,sorry


----------



## Poempel (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

So, jetzt ist alles wieder aktuell. Hatte die Posts kurz vor Weihnachten irgendwie übersehen. Sorry


----------



## dsdenni (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

7912 std  | dsdenni  | Samsung HD502HI  | 500 GB @3.5"  | 4105


7292 std  | dsdenni  | Seagate ST3500418AS  | 500 GB @3.5"  | 4248




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubySoho (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Was es nicht alles gibt hier....

Da mach ich doch auch mal mit!


19603 | RubySoho | Adata S510 | 120GB @ 2.5" | 643




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

39730 | ~Anthrax~ | Maxtor 6L250R0 | 250GB @3.5 | 7554




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

So und gleich nochmal ein Update hinterher 

Die Datenbank ist zurzeit nicht aktuell... weiß noch nicht, ob ich da mal wieder was mache. Zurzeit hab ich zu wenig Zeit dafür...


----------



## dsdenni (19. Januar 2014)

Poempel schrieb:


> So und gleich nochmal ein Update hinterher
> 
> Die Datenbank ist zurzeit nicht aktuell... weiß noch nicht, ob ich da mal wieder was mache. Zurzeit hab ich zu wenig Zeit dafür...



Bei so vielen Teilnehmern ist das verständlich


----------



## splatta (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

33112 | splatta | Maxtor 32049H2 | 20,4GB @3.5 | 2708


----------



## b-spike (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

37842 | b-spike | Western Digital Blue WD6400AAKS | 640GB @ 3.5| 71

7838  | b-spike | Crucial M4-CT128M4SSD2 | 128GB @ 2.5| 3927


----------



## Poempel (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Alles wieder aktuell!


----------



## Railroadfighter (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

53184 | Railroadfighter | Toshiba MK | 640GB @ 2,5" | 405


----------



## BT83 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

14566 | BT83 | Crucial M4 | 256GB @ 2,5" | 353




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellobello25 (1. März 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

42514 | Hellobello25 | WD5001AALS | 500GB @ 3,5" | 1943




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. März 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

217 | BautznerSnef | Hitachi HDS5C3020BLE630 (Toshiba Stor.E Canvio Desktop schwarz 2TB, USB 3.0 (HDWC120EK3J1)) | 2TB @ 3,5"  | 1830



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreenFreak (2. März 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Manche schalten ihren PC wohl nie aus 

3473 | GreenFreak | Samsung 830 | 128 @ 2,5" | 1537


----------



## Poempel (2. März 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Alles aktuell! 



Railroadfighter schrieb:


> 53184 | Railroadfighter | Toshiba MK | 640GB @ 2,5" | 405


 
Sorry, aber bei dir kann irgendwas nicht stimmen... die Platte müsste über 6 Jahre durchweg gelaufen sein. Die Festplatte ist noch gar nicht so lange auf dem Markt.

Edit: GreenFreak jetzt auch mit dabei.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. März 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

4243 | grenn-CB | Toshiba MK125GSX | 120GB @ 2,5 | 3524




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Da kommen heute Nachmittag bzw. Abend noch mehrere HDDs dazu, unter anderem eine 7200.7 120GB (Zweit HDD) mit über 19000 Stunden, die wahrscheinlich bald aber nur noch kaum mehr bekommt da meine jetzige Haupt HDD bald die zweit HDD sein wird da sie schon defekte Sektoren hat.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. März 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

11146 | PCGHGS | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128GB @ 2,5'' | 726


----------



## grenn-CB (4. März 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

5430 | grenn-CB | Seagate 7200.14 | 1000GB @ 3,5 | 660



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 19138 | grenn-CB | Seagate 7200.7 | 120GB @ 3,5 | 3990




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m4xi_bt (15. März 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

105.589 | m4xi_bt | IBM Deskstar 75GXP | 40GB @ 3,5" | 281
73.198 | m4xi_bt | Hitachi Deskstar 7K250 | 80GB @ 3,5" | 163

55.250 | m4xi_bt | Samsung Spinpoint P80 | 80GB @ 3,5" | 167
41.209 | m4xi_bt | Maxtor Diamond Max VL40 | 20GB @ 3,5" | 961
35.814 | m4xi_bt | Seagate UX | 10GB @ 3,5" | 3014
35.296 | m4xi_bt | Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 | 250GB @ 3,5" | 319
33.861 | m4xi_bt | Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 | 80GB @ 3,5" | 383
25.746 | m4xi_bt | Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 | 250GB @ 3,5" | 1812
25.403 | m4xi_bt | Maxtor Diamondmax 20 | 80GB @ 3,5" | 342
20.602 | m4xi_bt | Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 | 40GB @ 3,5" | 13655
20.585 | m4xi_bt | WD Expert 100BA | 10GB @ 3,5" | 763

Ich sammle gerne Festplatten und heute habe ich zwei PowerMacs von ca. 2000 geschenkt bekommen, die seit ihrer Geburt wohl als Server gedient haben. Bei ersterem war noch die Original Apple-HDD vom IBM eingebaut, bei dem anderen wurden 2005 drei neue Festplatten eingebaut (von denen ich nur eine angebe, weil es sonst unfair wäre, mehr Info findet ihr hier: Found two G4 PowerMacs which according to te SMART data ran 24/7 for over 12 years! : techsupportgore). Es rechnet sich, dass beide Rechner bereits seit über 12 Jahren ununterbrochen liefen und dabei kaum gealtert sind. Die anderen nach der Leerstelle sind noch Ansammlungen die ich bereits hatte über 20.000 Std. Echt Wahnsinn, dass ich gerade so die Marke knacken konnte!!


----------



## Poempel (18. März 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

Sooo großes Update! Hat bisschen länger gedauert... 

@m4xi_bt: OMG da hast du ja orgendlich aufgeräumt in der Liste. Nutzt du eigentlich noch einige davon?


----------



## m4xi_bt (18. März 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

@poempel Danke, ich wollte meine Sammlung eigentlich schon früher posten, aber nach diesem Fund musste ich es eifach machen 
Ich denke die beiden SATA mit den 70.000+ Std. lassen sich noch in PCs einbauen, aber so sicher bin ich mir nicht mehr bei der Lebenszeit.
Von den anderen kann ich hin und wieder die Barracuda 7200.10 gebrauchen, weil sie sehr schnell und kompakt ist. Der Rest hat entweder zu wenig Leistung
oder wird wegen Sektorfehlern von mir gemieden. Ich denke aber die zu sammeln kann immer nützlich sein, gerade wenn mal ein PCB kaputt geht oder ähnliches...


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. März 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Von meinem Laptopserver:  
6551 | TheSebi41 | FUJITSU MHR2020AT | 20GB @ 2,5 | 4245         BJ: 2002-03


und mein alter Laptop:
3832 | TheSebi41 | Hitachi HTS541616J9SA00 | 160GB @ 2,5 | 2531       BJ: 2007-08


----------



## ebastler (2. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Laufen zwar noch nicht so lange, aber hier mal meine beiden Platten im PC:

1197 | ebastler| Samsung 840pro | 256GB @ 2,5" | 583
1191 | ebastler| Western Digital Caviar Black | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 489

Eigentlich dachte ich, dass die beiden von Anfang an zusammen in meinem PC waren...
Sehr eigenartig... Naja.
Vielleicht wurde die 840pro im Werk getestet und hat daher ihre fast 100 Einschaltvorgänge mehr?


----------



## grenn-CB (2. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier mal meine neue SSD und HDD (seit 22.03.14)


109 | grenn-CB | Crucial M500 | 240GB @ 2,5" | 15
 109 | grenn-CB | Seagate 7200.14 | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 16




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medcha (4. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier sind meine:
29838 | Medcha | Western Digital WD6400AAKS | 640GB @ 3,5" | 3715
19636 | Medcha | Samsung HD154UI | 1500GB @ 3,5" | 2262

und die SSD:
11436 | Medcha | Corsair Force GT | 120GB @ 2,5" | 356


----------



## Leonhu (6. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier meine vom Haupt-PC:
5004 | Leonhu | Western Digital WD10EADS | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 1840




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (8. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Stehst jetzt auch mit drinnen 

Bei den Festplatten knacken wir bald die 200 Einträge


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

20.101 | PCGHGS | Crucial M4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 357




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zomg (9. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Dann will ich doch auch mal antreten... Die Ears und die Seagate befinden sich noch bei mir im Rechner und werden auch aktuell betrieben, die OCZ Agility ist nun bei meinem Vater und sammelt dort weiterhin fleißig Betriebsstunden (Werde den Screenshot mal updaten wenn ich zu besuch bin xD)...

Also was haben wir da:
Betriebsstunden 13795 | Zomg | Seagate ST3000DM001 | 3000GB @ 3.5" | 599
Betriebsstunden 16863 | Zomg | WD20EARS | 2000GB @ 3.5" | 929
Betriebsstunden 14482 | Zomg | OCZ Agility3 | 120GB@2.5" | 766

Ich hab zwar noch 3 Festplatten die sind aber relativ neu und mit 7000, 2200 und 500 Betriebsstunden noch nicht fit für die Liste :3...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (11. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

So, ist wohl kaputt. Reicht noch nicht ganz für den Rekord ^^

Betriebsstunden 5952 | MfDoom | Crucial M4 | 128GB @ 2,5" | 1746




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (11. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

104572 | Ion | Hitachi_DK23DA-30 | 30GB @ 3.5" | 1257




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reicht leider nur für Platz 3. Aber ich kann die Kiste ja noch ein wenig laufen lassen


----------



## msobisch88 (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

14537 | msobisch88 | Hitachi HDS5C3020ALA632 | 2 TB @ 3.5" | 459


----------



## infantri (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier mal meine Samsung HD300LJ 300GB aus dem 2t rechner.


----------



## Poempel (14. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Soooooo... endlich mal wieder ein Update


----------



## volkswolf (16. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Seit Kauf des Laptops (Obkober 2008) in Gebrauch:

16992 | volkswolf | Hitachi HTS542516K9SA00 | 160 GB @ 2.5" | 4423




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die andere Platte hat etwas weniger Stunden (16472 Std.)


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. April 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Mein "neuer" Laptop:

4345 | TheSebi41 | Crucial M4-CT256M4SSD3 | 256GB @ mSata | 2244   mSata geht auch ?? 

4338 | TheSebi41 | Hitachi HTS725050A7E630 | 500GB @ 2,5 | 2245


----------



## Poempel (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Liste ist wieder aktuell!



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> mSata geht auch ??


 
Sieht bisschen komisch aus in der Liste... aber macht ja nix.  Dabei fällt mir auf, dass hier in der Liste noch garkeine PCIe SSD vorhanden ist...


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

12244 | PCGHGS | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128GB @ 2,5'' | 741


----------



## schmidt206 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

25.552 | schmidt206 | WD Caviar 2500AAKS | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 5389


----------



## IluBabe (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

39.815 | IluBabe| Samsung HD322HJ (SN:S17AJ9BQ304949) | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 3056

39.579 | IluBabe| Samsung HD322HJ (SN:S17AJ9CQ302697) | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 3048

Bis auf ein paar kleine Zeiten Win Neuinstallation zumeist in Raid betrieben.


----------



## MadWalnut (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

*Update für meine alte SSD:*

5.922 | OCZ Agility 3 | 60GB @ 2,5" | 2333
Screenshot: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Neu ist meine Festplatte:*

41.386 | Samsung SpinPoint F1 | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 66
Screenshot: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schwesterplatte ist leider schon am sterben wie man oben sieht (E:\)


----------



## RubySoho (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würd gerne meinen 2.Platz behalten!

22839h| RubySoho | Adata SSD S510| 120GB |861


----------



## Poempel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Hat ein bisschen gedauert, aber die Liste ist wieder aktuell


----------



## Spiff (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




24959h|Spiff | Samsung PB22-J | 128GB |1515


----------



## DOcean (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

zur Info:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...wurde-auf-diese-ssd-insgesamt-geschriben.html


----------



## TheOnLY (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

16.527 | TheOnLY | Western Digital Blue WD6400AAKS | 640 GB @ 3,5" | 3662
Jahre lang als Systemplatte benutzt, bis das vor kurzem von einer SSD übernommen wurde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0 | Softy | Crucial MX100 | 512 GB @ 2,5" | 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## extremeDsgn (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hi,
kann mir einer erklären, was das gelbe zu bedeuten hat bei mir?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

1. Falscher Thread 

2. Kann das so keiner erklären, weil der Screenshot unvollständig ist (nach rechts und nach unten).


----------



## extremeDsgn (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*



Softy schrieb:


> 1. Falscher Thread
> 
> 2. Kann das so keiner erklären, weil der Screenshot unvollständig ist (nach rechts und nach unten).


 
Ich wollte auch zeitgleich meine Werte hier Posten fürs Test  Habs editiert.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier mal ein Update von meiner externen (zur Zeit Platz 153):

12257 | JohnSh3p4rd | Seagate FreeAgent | 1000 @ 3,5" | 2187

Dann noch zwei neue:

Eine HDD:
11147 | JohnSh3p4rd | Seagate Barracuda | 1000 @ 3,5" | 71

Und meine System-SSD:
3353 | JohnSh3p4rd | Samsung 840 Pro | 128 @ 2,5" | 838


----------



## hbf878 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*



extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir einer erklären, was das gelbe zu bedeuten hat bei mir?


Bei der Platte wurden 80 unlesbare Sektoren durch Reservesektoren ersetzt. Deshalb ist der Status des 4. Werts Vorsicht. Allerdings hat die Platte noch eine ganze Menge Reservesektoren. Du solltest den Rohwert ganz rechts (momentan 000000000050) im Auge behalten. Bleibt er so, dann würde ich die Platte weiterbenutzen. Steigt er gleichmäßig weiter an, dann würde ich die Platte austauschen, denn dann ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis es einen Sektor trifft, auf dem wichtige Daten liegen. Konkret ausfallgefährdet ist die Platte mMn nicht. 
Außerdem sind 10A=266 unkorrigierbare Fehler aufgetreten. Für diesen Wert gilt das gleiche wie oben. Für weiteres PN oder neuer Thread. 

7550 | hbf878 | Western Digital Blue AAJS | 320 GB @ 3.5" | 868



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die läuft hier bei tropischen Temperaturen oft über 50° - geschadet hat es ihr offenbar bisher nicht...


----------



## MountyMAX (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich mach da gleich mal mit 

Meine 2 SSDs und eine meiner HDDs (die älteste)
Die C300 (Crucial) ist seit ca. 4 Jahren als Systemplatte im Einsatz, die M4 müsste 2 Jahre alt sein und nutze ich für Spiele.
Wie man sieht haben die 4 Jahre der C300 nicht viel ausgemacht, da die C300 mit eine der ersten SSD war, werden wohl massiv Ersatzsektoren vorhanden sein.

Grad mal nachgeschaut, für die C300 (128 GB) hab ich 2010 ca. 240 EUR bezahlt ...

SSD:
16949 | MountyMAX | Crucial C300 | 128 GB @ 2,5 | 2400
10418 | MountyMAX | Crucial M4 | 256 GB @ 2,5 | 1909

HDD:
20712 | MountyMAX | Western Digital RE3 | 500 GB @ 3,5 | 2667





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

1622 | TheSebi41 | Samsung SSD 840 EVO | 120 GB @ 2,5 | 602




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Die Liste ist wieder aktuell!


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich hab noch ein paar ältere gefunden 

2671 | TheSebi41 | WDC WD3000BB-00KEA | 300 GB @ 3,5 | 2484
3466 | TheSebi41 | WDC WD800JB-00JJA0 | 80 GB @ 3,5 | 2150
15488 | TheSebi41 | ST3160021A | 160 GB @ 3,5 | 3252

Edit:
4967 | TheSebi41 | WDC WD2500AAJS-07M0A0 | 250 GB @ 3,5 | 5531




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alacorn75 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

25945h | alacorn75 | Western Digital WD20EADS | 2000GB @ 3,5" | 505




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

achja 
1 | TheSebi41 | WDC WD30PURX-64P6ZYO | 3000 GB @ 3,5 | 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Wie es aussieht, ist meine Caviar Black soeben, während ich im Urlaub war, mit ca. 1700 Betriebsstunden verstorben.
Vor dem Wegfahren ein komplettes Backup gemacht, jetzt den Rechner eingeschaltet, blieb im Bootscreen bei der Laufwerksreparatur bei 70% hängen. Abgeschaltet, HDD raus, Rechner bootet.

HDD in ein USB Dock, Rechner hängt sich fast auf, Crystal Disk Info erkennt nichtmal, dass da ne HDD hängt. Nur meine SSD.

Byebye, Caviar Black.

Aktualisierung meiner Daten:

1761 | ebastler| Samsung 840pro | 256GB @ 2,5" | 834
~1700 | ebastler| Western Digital Caviar Black | 1000GB @ 3,5" | unbekannt - verstorben

SSD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur HDD kann ich nichts genaues sagen, die wird nichtmal mehr erkannt...

Korrektur: Mein MacBook hat die Platte noch erkannt, und nach einem Umformatieren daran erkennt der PC sie jetzt auch wieder. Ändert nichts daran, dass ich eine Platte, die sich selbst zerstört, als kaputt einstufe.
Ab in die RMA, auch, wenn sie jetzt wieder gehen würde.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

13370 | PCGHGS | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128GB @ 2,5'' | 754


----------



## Poempel (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*



ebastler schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, ist meine Caviar Black soeben, während ich im Urlaub war, mit ca. 1700 Betriebsstunden verstorben.
> Vor dem Wegfahren ein komplettes Backup gemacht, jetzt den Rechner eingeschaltet, blieb im Bootscreen bei der Laufwerksreparatur bei 70% hängen. Abgeschaltet, HDD raus, Rechner bootet.
> 
> HDD in ein USB Dock, Rechner hängt sich fast auf, Crystal Disk Info erkennt nichtmal, dass da ne HDD hängt. Nur meine SSD.
> ...


 
Schade... so früh ist sie von uns gegangen .


Die Liste ist wieder aktuell und ich hab den BBCode mal ausgemistet. Unglaublich, wie oft da "" und "" stand 

EDIT: Ooops, ich hatte da ein paar Leute vergessen. Jetzt dürfte aber wirklich wieder alles passen.


----------



## Hoffmann515 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

- Update -



8.148 | Hoffmann515 | Intel SSD 330 Series | 180GB @ 2,5'' | 1169
5.474 | Hoffmann515 | Western Digital Blue | 1000,2GB @ 3,5" | 644
~11.500 | Hoffmann515 | Western Digital Blue | 40GB @ 3,5"| ~930 RIP, PC vom Tisch gefallen 


Hier noch zwei neue:

13.737 | Hoffmann515 | Seagate ST9320423AS | 320GB @ 2,5" | 1709
6.062 | Hoffmann515 | Hitachi HTS545016B9A300 | 160GB @ 2,5" | 1154


----------



## egert217 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

40601 | egert217 | Seagate ST40014AS | 40 GB @ 3,5" | 1.832

Mein Persönlicher Rekord


----------



## Poempel (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*



egert217 schrieb:


> 40601 | egert217 | Seagate ST40014AS | 40 GB @ 3,5" | 1.832
> 
> Mein Persönlicher Rekord


 
Nicht schlecht


----------



## Bennz (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Update

21.880 | Bennz | Samsung SSD 830 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 190
16.918 | Bennz | Samsung HD103SJ | 1.0 TB @ 3,5" | 131
31.756 | Bennz | Samsung HD204UI | 2.0 TB @ 3,5" | 179
46.116 | Bennz | WD10EADS-00L5B1 | 1.0 TB @ 3,5" | 603


----------



## TheSebi41 (3. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

28273 | TheSebi41 | ST3250318AS | 250 GB @ 3,5 | 112
3545 | TheSebi41 | ST9320423AS | 320 GB @ 2,5 | 3010



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msobisch88 (3. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

hier mal die Laufzeiten meiner Platten im aktuellen PC 

16401 | msobisch88 | Hitachi Deskstar 5K3000 | 2000 GB @ 3,5 | 501
1255 | msobisch88 | Seageate Barracuda 7200.14 | 3000 GB @ 3,5 | 508
2668 | msobisch88 | Samsung Spinpoint F4 Ecogreen | 2000 GB @ 3,5 | 2319
2853 | msobisch88 | Samsung SSD 840 Basic | 120 GB @ 2,5 | 1086




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (3. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich aktualisiere mal, da nun Ersatz für meine tote Caviar Black angekommen ist:

1954 | ebastler| Samsung 840pro | 256GB @ 2,5" | 894
153 | ebastler| Western Digital Purple | 2000GB @ 3,5" | 37
8 | ebastler| Western Digital Purple | 2000GB @ 3,5" | 11

Systemplatte - Datengrab - Backupplatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (3. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

*Update:*
1581 | grenn-CB | Crucial M500 | 240GB @ 2,5" | 152
7188 | grenn-CB | Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 828
1583 | grenn-CB | Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 152



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich freu mich über die Neuzugänge 

Hab' jetzt wieder alle eingetragen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Meine erste SSD, in ein Monat drei Jahre alt, hat ihre 10k vollgemacht 


10004 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Crucial m4 | 128GB | 1291




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

23.095 | PCGHGS | Crucial m4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 362




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yik (13. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

_*Update!!*_

13449 | Yik| Samsung HD501LJ | 500GB @ 3,5" | 2768




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

UPDATE:

4.770 | TheSebi41 | Crucial M4-CT256M4SSD3 | 256 GB @ mSata | 2761
5052 | TheSebi41 | Hitachi HTS725050A7E630 | 500 GB @ 2,5 | 2762




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

16627 | Leob12 | Western Digital WD10EACS-22D6B0 | 1000GB @ 3,5 | 3650


----------



## Poempel (19. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

@PCGHS: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Platz 3 und Post Nummer 666 

@all: Liste ist Up2Date


----------



## PCGHGS (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*



Poempel schrieb:


> @PCGHS: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Platz 3 und Post Nummer 666


 Danke


----------



## TheSebi41 (22. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Update:
2407 | TheSebi41 | Samsung SSD 840 EVO | 120 GB @ 2,5 | 658

Neu: 
1 | TheSebi41 | Intel SSDSC2BW180A4 | 180 GB @ 2,5 | 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-andyman (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

19812 | der-andyman | Samsung + HD161HJ | 160GB + 3,5" | 6099




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guru4GPU (26. August 2014)

Hier zwei alte PATA Platten
Ein mal 30GiB mit 1821KB Cache von Deskstar






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und eimal 4,3Gib mit 128KB Cache von Seagate





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind zwar keine Langzeitläufer, aber echte Oldtimer


----------



## DarkHercules (26. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hallo, hier meine erste Festplatte: 1125h/DarkHercules/Seagate ST95005620AS SATA HDD 2,5"/648


----------



## grenn-CB (6. September 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier eine HDD die hier noch nicht gelistet ist von mir
11940 | grenn-CB | Seagate 7200.12 | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 1762



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann noch zwei Updates oder 5, wenn es ok ist das ich nach 1 Monat hier schon wieder die Laufzeiten poste (sind aber auch über 500h dazugekommen in der Zeit)

*Update:*
19815 | grenn-CB | Seagate 7200.7 | 120 GB @ 3,5" | 4122 
(hat übrigens jetzt endgültig ausgedient als HDD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5469 | grenn-CB | Toshiba MK125GSX  | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 3750



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7708 | grenn-CB | Seagate 7200.14  | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 856



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2102 | grenn-CB | Seagate 7200.14  | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 180



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2100 | grenn-CB | Crucial M500  | 240 GB @ 2,5" | 180



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

SSD aus meinem Surface Pro:
Genau 4 TB 
2296 | TheSebi41 | Samsung MZMPC128HBFU-000MV | 128 GB @ mSata | 2671




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Sorry für die lange Pause. Ich war lange im Urlaub und dann hat mein Studium nun auch begonnen... egal! Dieser Thread stirbt nicht 

Ich freu mich über die Neuzugänge  auch über die Oldtimer... die eine dürfte ja jetzt bald schon 20 Jahre alt werden. Funktioniert die noch komplett? Irgendwo hab' ich noch eine mit 40 GB... mal sehen, ob ich die ausgelesen bekomme


----------



## Kusarr (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

16250 | Kusarr | Samsung HD322HJ | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 2140




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## type_o (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

2946 | type_o | Corsair Force GT  | 60 GB @ 2,5" | 1.164 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Railroadfighter (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Holen ma den Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung, meine Agility 3 hat deutlich zugelegt. 
Wahrscheinlich kommt bald noch eine mSata dazu, auf 120GB passen leider kaum mehr Spiele. 

8.586 | Railroadfighter | OCZ Agility 3 | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 1.806


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

33361 | nfsgame | Seagate ST3160811AS | 160GB  @ 3,5" | 197


----------



## Klinge Xtream (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

18090 | Klinge Xtream | Seagate ST3500830SCE | 500GB @ 3,5" | 7083



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10573 | Klinge Xtream | Team Group Xtreem S1 | 120GB @ 2.5" | 1928



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Update! Sorry für die lange Wartezeit


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

26.845 | PCGHGS | Crucial m4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 388




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

114673 | Knogle | Quantum Bigfoot CY4320A | 4,3GB @ 5.25" | 4053

Mache gerade nen CrystialDisMark darauf, fehlerhafte Sektoren gehen nun hoch lol

Lief damals als die neu war normal in nem PC, dannach 24/7 im NAS

/edith: Fehlerhafte Sektorzahl steigt bei CrystalDiskMark jede Minute um 20 


/edith: 17:33, nach 2 Stunden CrystalDiskMark hab ich die geript

R.I.P.


----------



## ZeNoT (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

20823 | ZeNoT | Seagate ST360021A | 60GB @ 3,5" | 7528



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


19531 | ZeNoT | Seagate ST3120022A | 120GB @ 3,5" | 5745



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fre3eman (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

20658h | Fre3eman | WD Green | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 277



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

0h | Whoosaa | Crucial M550 | 512GB @ 2,5" | 1


----------



## grenn-CB (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

*Update
*
Nach gut 2 Jahren und 8 Monaten hat die ältere der beiden 7200.14 1TB die 10K voll

   4389 | grenn-CB | Crucial M500 | 240GB @ 2,5" | 347
10000 | grenn-CB | Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 1023
   4392 | grenn-CB | Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 345




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deftones (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

11.091 | deftones| Samsung HD103SJ | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 3.055



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanto (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

7268 Std. | Salanto | Hitachi HTS547550A9E384 | 500GB @ 2,5" | 4695


So ich werf mal meine Laptop HDD rein ^^


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. März 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

So mal ein bisschen Änderung in die Tabelle bringen 

Fangen wir mit den neuen an:

22371 | TheSebi41 | ST31000340NS | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 247
5046 | TheSebi41 | Seagate ST9320423AS | 320 GB @ 2,5" | 1278
51 | TheSebi41 | HGST HTS721010A9AE630 | 1000 GB @ 2,5" | 36


4277 | TheSebi41 | SanDisk SDSSDP064G | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 820
915 | TheSebi41 | Crucial MX100 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 46




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch ein kleines Update von lächerlichen 5 Stück: 

3677 | TheSebi41 | Seagate ST9320423AS | 320 GB @ 2,5" | 3034


4973 | TheSebi41 | Crucial M4-CT256M4SSD3 | 256 GB @ mSata | 3775
3629 | TheSebi41 | Samsung SSD 840 EVO | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 766
2415 | TheSebi41 | Samsung MZMPC128HBFU-000MV | 128 GB @ mSata | 766
1513 | TheSebi41 | Intel SSDSC2BW180A4 | 180 GB @ 2,5" | 118




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie wärs mit ein paar USB Sticks: 

110 | TheSebi41 | SanDisk Extreme | 64 GB @ USB 3.0 | 240
57 | TheSebi41 | SanDisk Extreme | 64 GB @ USB 3.0 | 1410
47 | TheSebi41 | SanDisk Extreme Pro | 128 GB @ USB 3.0 | 202




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (7. März 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Bei mir gibts ein paar Updates, und eine neue Platte.

"Neu" ist die kleine Red aus meinem Server:
6710 | ebastler | Western Digital Red | 750 GB @ 2,5" | 206

Sorry, dass ich kein CrystalkDiskInfo hab, hab nur Linux auf dem System...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch ein Update meiner drei Platten (Ja, die beiden Purples hab ich schon gleich lange^^ Eine ist reines Backuplaufwerk...).

3802 | ebastler | Samsung 840 Pro | 256GB @ 2,5" | 1374



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1929 | ebastler | Western Digital Purple | 2TB @ 3,5" | 428



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



78 | ebastler | Western Digital Purple | 2TB @ 3,5" | 35



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drayygo (17. März 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

69680h | Drayygo | HDS725050KLA360 | 500GB @ 3,5" | 63




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Usernamen eingefügt


----------



## stef_xor (17. März 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

das finde ich lustig 

44247 | stef_xor | Seagate Barracuda ES.2 | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 23




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-andyman (19. März 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

10043 | der-andyman | Samsung HD103SJ | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 3200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5995 | der-andyman | Samsung SSD 840 Series | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 1837




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (31. März 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Wann wird der Fred hier aktualisiert?


----------



## RubySoho (3. April 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

25044h| RubySoho | Adata SSD S510| 120GB |1112




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (19. April 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ein paar USB Sticks:



Ich denke das lasse ich erstmal weg... wärst ja sowieso der einzige in der Liste 



Knogle schrieb:


> Wann wird der Fred hier aktualisiert?



Das hat tatsächlich viel zu lange gedauert 

Aber da ist das lang ersehnte Update, und das sogar mit neuem Highscore!

Ich bin nun auch im Besitz einer SSD (von LiteOn), doch irgendwie kann ich mit CrystalDiskInfo nur die Startvorgänge auslesen. Habt ihr da Ideen, wie ich die Betriebsstunden bekomme?


----------



## Spiff (19. April 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier mal ein update meiner SSD.

28651h|Spiff | Samsung PB22-J | 128GB |1515




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (20. April 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Update


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

28.762 | PCGHGS | Crucial m4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 398




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (20. April 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Ihr liefert euch ja ein echtes Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen


----------



## Salanto (20. April 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

*Ein wildes Update erscheint!*

Salanto setzt Screenshot ein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7534 Std. | Salanto | Hitachi HTS547550A9E384 | 500GB @ 2,5" | 5080


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.049 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

18606 | PCGHGS | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128GB @ 2,5'' | 819




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrCaedo (20. April 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Habe erst jetzt davon erfahren^^ Sind keine besonderen Werte, aber für die Top 100 reichts
meine HDD
2841 | MrCaedo | Seagate Barracuda | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 3761
und die nachgerüstete SSD
1789 | MrCaedo | Samsung SSD 840 | 250GB @ 2,5" | 2000





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiff (21. April 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

update 

29101h|Spiff | Samsung PB22-J | 128GB |1523



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja damit es schön spanned bleibt
und du etwas zutun hast


----------



## Knogle (23. April 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

30074|Knogle | Seagate Barracuda LP 2TB 3,5"| 2TB |17


----------



## Poempel (25. April 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Update!


----------



## Stockmann (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich hole mir dann mal die SSD Krone

34.457 | Stockmann | Corsair F60  | 60 GB @ 2,5" | 31



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Nur ein bisschen mehr als alle 1000 Stunden pro Einschalten?^^ 

*Update:*
So, dann habe ich auch mal die 20k geknackt: 
20.173 | Leob12 | WDC WD10EACS-22D6B0 | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 4116




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iP Man (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

ich glaub meine 3 TB ist langsam aber sicher am verrecken oder ?

Sehen die Werte noch gut aus? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*



iP Man schrieb:


> ich glaub meine 3 TB ist langsam aber sicher am verrecken oder ?
> 
> Sehen die Werte noch gut aus?
> 
> ...




Schau dir mal den ersten Platz an, und die Werte

Die lief zu dem Testzeitpunkt sogar noch


----------



## Inzersdorfer (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

@iP Man: die ist in Ordnung, es sind derzeit *keine* Fehler verzeichnet.


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

24.350 | Pflaumenwunder | Seagte  Baracuda 7200.10 (ST3250410AS) | 250GB @ 3,5" | 3631

Screenshot:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## darkrider84 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

21891|darkrider84| Hitachi HDS721010CLA332 100,2 GB 3,5"|1170


----------



## HardcoreKoH (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

14.122 | HardcoreKoH | Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EAVS | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 5.784



​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBobFelder (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

So, hab mich jetzt extra mal für diesen Thread angemeldet 
Die Seagate Platten sind jetzt leider wirklich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, IDE Anschluss und haufenweise defekte Sektoren...
Die WD Platte sammelt fleißig weiter Betriebsstunden. Scheinen wirklich robust zu sein, von denen habe ich schon einige mit um 60.000 Betriebsstunden gesehen.

82435 | MrBobFelder | Seagate ST3160023A | 160GB @ 3,5" | 35
78641 | MrBobFelder | Seagate ST3160023A | 160GB @ 3,5" | 38
60289 | MrBobFelder | Western Digital WD1600YS | 160GB @ 3,5" | 55


----------



## mardsis (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

29990h | mardsis | Samsung HD161HJ | 160,0 @ 3,5" | 7.200rpm | 2149


----------



## Guckler (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

SSD:
10618 | Guckler | OCZ-Vertex Plus R2 | 124GB @ 2,5" | 1720
HDD:
11113 | Guckler | Hitachi HTS542525K9SA00 | 250GB @ 2,5" | 1524
14390 | Guckler | Western Digital WD800BB-00FRA0 | 80GB @ 3,5" | 2035


----------



## pzktupel (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Tja, für diesen Zweck extra angemeldet. Meine Platte hat heute  40.000 Std. ...und rennt weiter. Hinzu als Bemerkung, das diese Platte permanent in einem 6 Core PC bei 6 Rechentasks schreibt, liest und löscht. Wahrscheinlich so 20TB an Daten verarbeitet. Habe aber auch noch eine 2,5Zoll IDE mit 32-36 T Std. Ist aber seit 2 Jahre außer Betrieb.


Als Ergänzung: 18,1 GB 2,5 Zoll Platte mit 36800 Std.


----------



## masterX244 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Hab hier einmal 13500 stunden und 2mal 8000 im angebot





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naddel81 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

kann das sein ? 

[img=http://abload.de/thumb/hddweltrekordlaufzeitlnz3i.png]

177000 betriebsstunden?

dann hätte diese alte schul-PC festplatte den rekord inne!


----------



## taks (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Da hätte sie die letzten 20 Jahre durchgehend in Betrieb sein müssen


----------



## naddel81 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

genau das! und müsste also aus dem jahr 1995 sein und nicht wie auf dem typenschild 2006. 

gab es 1995 schon 80GB große platten? ich denke nicht.


----------



## naddel81 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

seltsam ist aber, dass sowohl ein/aus und stundenzähler korrekt zählen. habe das jetzt mal ein paar stunden und ein/aus-vorgänge überwacht.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier ist der 100.000 er Wert falsch, woher der auch immer kommt. 9 Y = 78.840 h abzüglich der Wartungsunterbrechungen ergibt dann wohl 77.381 Betriebsstunden.


----------



## Knogle (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

60871 | Knogle | IBM ESXS Seagate ST973451SS Savvio| 73GB @ 2,5" SAS | Unbekannt
52919 | Knogle | IBM ESXS Seagate ST973451SS Savvio| 73GB @ 2,5" SAS | Unbekannt 
55010 | Knogle | IBM ESXS Seagate ST973451SS Savvio| 73GB @ 2,5" SAS | Unbekannt 
54103 | Knogle | IBM ESXS Seagate ST973451SS Savvio| 73GB @ 2,5" SAS | Unbekannt


----------



## pzktupel (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

@Naddel : Nimm mal Version 6.3.0 von Crystal ... der Wert müsste ja im 16-System der rechten Spalte auch sein, oder eben korrekt. Und nein, erst ab 2000 etwa ( 120.000 Std. ) gab es 80 GB.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Dann will ich auch mal mit einer Samsung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samsung HD103SJ 3,5" 1 TB


----------



## Stockmann (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Wird der Thread auch nochmal wieder geupdatet?


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Der User der den Thread Aktualisiert war seit 27.05 nicht mehr online daher müsste man mit den Mods reden falls sich jemand bereit erklären sollte diesen hier weiter zu führen ob dies möglich ist oder ob ein neuer Thread gemacht werden muß.


----------



## deftones (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

39955 | deftones | Western Digital + Green | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 154



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamingugp (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

13664 | gamingugp | Seagate ST500DM002  | 500GB    @ 3,5" | 2546




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6310| gamingugp | Toshiba DT01ABA300   | 3000GB @ 3,5" | 871




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



41040 | gamingugp | Seagate ST3320820AS  | 320GB   @ 3,5" | 2120




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mardsis (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

24430 | mardsis | WesternDigital WD5000AAVS-00ZTB0 | 500GB @ 3,5" | 841


----------



## carlito1337 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

73481 | carlito1337 | WDC WD800JD-00LSAO (80 GB) | 80GB @ 3.5" | 49


----------



## KillerbieneCH (13. August 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Sweet ;D 
Meine SSD lebt wohl schon einiges länger als die auf Platz 1, vorher gibt die eine HDD wohl eher den Gheist auf nach nur 20k Stunden^^
Wobei so schnell wie am Anfang ist sie auch nimmer 
Und nur 54x eingeschalten in 41/2 Jahren... xD... Stimmen die Werte? 

40.555 | KillerbieneCH | Corsair Force 3 | 60 GB @ 2,5" | 54


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich schieb mal ein Update nach:

Externe:
14.817 | JohnSh3p4rd | Seagate FreeAgent| 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 2.450 
Aktuell Platz 147





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die SSD:


5.930 | JohnSh3p4rd | Samsung 840 Pro |128 GB @ 2,5 | 1.372



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Seagate Barracuda auf Platz 157 hat mittlerweile ausgedient. Dafür habe ich eine "neue":


9.891 | JohnSh3p4rd | Seagate Barracuda | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 2.121



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich aktualisiere meine Serverplatte, nachdem der nun wieder läuft, und füge meine SSD im Notebook dazu.

Notebook: 
700 | ebastler | Samsung MZ7LN256HCHP | 256GB @ 2,5" | 1.002



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Server:
10.247 | ebastler | Western Digital Red | 750GB @ 2,5" | 252



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der nächsten Woche aktualisiere ich dann noch meine 2 Purples und meine 840pro, sobald ich wieder an meinem Rechner sitze!


----------



## KroMa (24. Oktober 2015)

*48535 | KroMa |  WDC WD3200AVJS-63WDA0 | 320GB @ 3,5" | 952     (3 Festplatten insg.)*

Auch ich möchte meine Festplatten mit der längsten Lebensdauer hier posten.

In meinem Downloadrechner werkeln immer noch zwei Festplatten von Western Digital mit 320GB und eine 1TB von Seagate.

Auch wenn die Dinger schon viele defekte Sektoren aufweisen, arbeiten werden die Dinger bis nichts mehr geht. Interessanterweise zeigt HDTune bei der Seagate keine defekten Bereiche an, obwohl man enorme Geschwindigkeitseinbrüche merkt.
Die WDs laufen noch ohne Geschwindigkeitsprobleme.

12874 | KroMa |  WDC WD3200AAJS-00RYA0 | 320GB @ 3,5" | 1083



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


24645 | KroMa |  Seagate ST31000528AS | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 162



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


48535 | KroMa |  WDC WD3200AVJS-63WDA0 | 320GB @ 3,5" | 952



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe auch noch eine weitere Seagate mit vielen Betriebstunden: (750GB)

33006 | KroMa |  Seagate ST3750640NS | 750GB @ 3,5" | 1712



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanto (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

8.764 | Salanto | Hitachi HTS547550A9E384 | 500 GB @ 2,5" | 6371




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yik (1. November 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

15322 | Yik | Samsung HD501LJ | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 3195




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadWalnut (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

HDD aktualisiert:

51398 | MadWalnut | Samsung SpinPoint F1 | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 84


SSD aktualisiert:

6699 | MadWalnut | OCZ Agility 3 | 60 GB @ 2,5" | 3358




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-andyman (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

HDD Aktuallisiert:
12513 | der-andyman | SAMSUNG HD103SJ | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 4033




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SSD Aktuallisiert:

8130 | der-andyman |  Samsung SSD 840 Series  | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 2662




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Bis sich hier vielleicht einmal die Formalitäten klären ein vorläufiges Update der Bestenliste bis inkl. Post 746, allerdings sind nur HDD ab 10.000 Betriebsstunden berücksichtigt!


[Veralteten Anhang entfernt]


Anmerkung: Nächstes Update der Liste für So. den 31. Jan. 2016 geplant.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

HDD Aktuallisiert:
40906 | nfsgame | Seagate ST3160811AS | 160 GB @ 3,5" | 206


----------



## Jonsen29 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

SSD Crucial M4:

26867| Jonsen29| Crucial M4 | 128 GB@ 2,5"| 242


----------



## type_o (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

@ MadWalnut: du hast einen Zahlendreher in deinem HDD-Update! 
>51398< zu real ausgelesenen > 53198< Betriebsstunden!!!


----------



## Baggi17 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

20270 | Baggi17 | Western Digital WD5000AAVS | 500,1GB @ 3,5" | 4141

7165 | Baggi17 | Samsung SSD EVO 830 Series | 128GB @ 2,5" | 1400




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

So, hier das Update der Rangliste bis einschließlich Post #751:

Durch Post #754 ersetzt


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich bin da nur mit meiner RED und meiner 840pro vertreten - sicher, dass da alles drin ist?
Hab in der offiziellen Liste noch 2 Purples und eine Black. Oder sind das nur die Werte, die sich geändert haben, im pdf?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Update der kompletten Rangliste:

PDF enfernt da die Liste wieder aktualisiert wurde.


----------



## hobbebobbe (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Die HDD´s und SSD mit der meisten Laufzeit in meinem System.


29098 | hobbebobbe | OCZ Agility 2 | 55GB @ 2,5" | 1469



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




40876 | hobbebobbe | Western Digital WD6400AAKS | 640GB @ 3,5" | 1953



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



45175 | hobbebobbe | Western Digital WD6400AAVS | 640GB @ 3,5" | 2353



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LzW827 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem man die Laufzeit von RAID 1 Platten auslesen kann? Crystal kanns nicht. Würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Teste Hardisk Sentinel, die Trialversion muß auf bestimmte Komfortfunktionen verzichten.
Hard Disk Sentinel Trial version - HDD health and temperature monitoring


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Die Rangliste wurde auf Inzersdorfer übertragen. Danke an Poempel für die bisherige Pflege und Danke an Inzersdorfer für die Übernahme!


----------



## Inzersdorfer (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

@ PCGH_Stephan: danke.

Die komplette Rangliste wurde mit 29.02.2016 auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht.

BBCode ist wahrlich wenig geeignet für solch umfangreiche Auflistungen


----------



## Inzersdorfer (13. März 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

13.816 | Inzersdorfer | ST750LX003 | 750GB @ 2,5" | 3.373





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anmerkung: Liste wurde zugleich aktualisiert


----------



## type_o (13. März 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

21392 | type_o | Seagate ST380215AS | 80,0GB @ 2,5" | 1940


----------



## nonamez78 (13. März 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

49612  | nonamez78 | Seagate ST31500341AS | 1500,0 GB @ 3,5" | 13

Mit einem Screenshot kann ich nicht dienen, das liebe Gerät verrichtet seit "ewigen Zeiten" seinen Dienst unter Debian Linux. Hier mal in gekürzter Text Form:



> === START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
> Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.11
> Device Model:     ST31500341AS
> LU WWN Device Id: 5 000c50 020323b10
> ...


----------



## Inzersdorfer (13. März 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Alle eingetragen.

@ fadilhh: 
Bitte verwende in Zukunft die nachstehende Form, bei Updates das noch dazuschreiben, vereinfacht die Aktualisierung sehr!
Danke.

23.879 | fadilhh | Hitachi 5K320 | 320 GB @ 2,5" | 8.265


@  nonamez78:
Für *aktuelle* HDD ab 3 TB würde ich bei Consumermodellen von Dauerbetrieb dringend abraten.


----------



## Softy (13. März 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

12146 | Softy | Samsung SSD 840 Pro | 256GB @ 2,5" | 3676 

280 | Softy | Samsung SSD 950 Pro | 512GB @ M.2 | 168




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

36.357 | PCGHGS | Crucial m4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 432




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pzktupel (29. März 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

@TE Verwalter. Der Platz 51 - dabei handelt es sich um eine 2,5" Platte aus einem alten Laptop. Meine Systemplatte als 3,5" hat schon 47k Stunden, siehe Rang 42. Schön das die Liste weiter geführt wird, einmalig !


----------



## Inzersdorfer (29. März 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Korrigiert und aktualisiert, danke.


----------



## RaVeNsClaw (6. April 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

49137 | RaVeNsClaw | Seagate ST336605LC | 36,4GB @ 3,5 | n.A.

Es handelt sich um eine IBM gebrandete Seagate SCSI Platte von 2001.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TechBone (21. April 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich hab ne richtig tolle neue Festplatte letzten Samstag gekauft!

 so hab ich sie gekauft...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so sieht sie schon heute aus xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. April 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Überrascht sehe ich, dass es hier gar nicht viele SSDs mit höheren Laufzeiten gibt. 

Da kann ich ja mal meine Haupt-SSD eintragen,  läuft nach wie vor sehr gut.


19803 | Stryke7 | Samsung 830 | 128GB, 2,5" | 755​
Laufzeit nimmt natürlich noch zu.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hendrosch (22. April 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;quot;Laufzeit&amp;amp;amp;amp ;amp;quo t; Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Puh Glück das ich nochmal geguckt hab. Morgen geht der Laptop samt Platte an nen Freund.
Das eine Laptop Platte so lange hält man sollte meinen die ist größeren Belastungen ausgesetzt. (Einmal sogar einer vollen Badewanne)

Obwohl mir die Zeit komisch vor kommt, aber war ein Business Laptop vielleicht lief der Tag und Nach in irgend nem Büro.

Okay, Habs mal gerechnet und das sind 14 Jahre Dauerbetrieb ich bezweifel das die Platte überhaupt so alt ist.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Zeit nicht stimmt.

122727 | hendrosch | Toshiba MK1646GSX | 160,0GB @ 2,5" | 1487




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Bild lad ich nochmal richtig hoch wenn ich am PC bin.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (22. April 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

@ hendrosch: Die SATA 2 Spezifikation wurde erst im April 2004 veröffentlicht, die Stundenanzahl ist so nicht möglich! Es gab früher abweichende Zeitaufzeichnungsformate ( z.Bsp. 30 Sec. Klicks), das ist hier m.M. nach aber nicht der Fall, folglich wird diese Platte nicht in die Liste aufgenommen, sorry.

Ansonsten bis einschließlich Stryke7 ergänzt.

@TechBone: bitte beim nächsten Update die Form beachten, >> 999.000 | User | Plattenmodell | 100.000GB @ 0,5" | 10 < <
das erleichtert mir die Pflege der Liste ungemein, danke.


----------



## der-andyman (26. April 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich wollte mal die 2 Platten in meinem System aktuallisieren:
Betriebsstunden | User | Hersteller+Typ | Speicherplatz @ Bauart | Eingeschaltet

*Festplatte 1*
13576 Std | der-andyman | Samsung HD103SJ | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 4261



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Festplatte 2*
9083 Std | der-andyman | Samsung SSD 840 Basic| 120 GB @ 2,5" | 2892



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0pefish (26. April 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

34288 | D0pefish | Hitachi Deskstar 5K3000 | 2TB @ 3,5" | 3811

34280 | D0pefish | Hitachi Deskstar 5K3000 | 2TB @ 3,5" | 3812

35725 | D0pefish | WD Caviar Green | 2TB @ 3,5" | 3847


bisher die längste Laufzeit mit gleich drei 2TB-HDD's  
den Werten meiner SSD's traue ich nicht, da im ständigen RAID0-Betrieb für beide deutlich unterschiedliche SMART-Werte aufgezeichnet wurden


----------



## Inzersdorfer (27. April 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

@ fadilhh: eine theoretische Angabe (für Firmeneinsatz: 5 Tagewoche a`8h = 2.000 h/Y ) die keine reale Bedeutung hat.

@ D0pefish: zwei Screenshots zeigen mehr als tausend Worte...

Ansonsten alle Beiträge eingepflegt.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (27. April 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Entscheidend ist dabei der eigentliche Workload, 24/7 Last (z.Bsp. Datenbankbetrieb) bedeutet bei neueren Consumerplatten recht schnell das Ende, ansonsten gilt auch weiterhin je weniger Ein/Aus-Schaltungen umso höher die Lebenserwartung.

Nachsatz:
Jeder Massenspeicher, egal wie alt oder neu, wie gut oder schlecht sein Zustand auch ist, kann jederzeit ohne Vorwarnung vollständig ausfallen. Alleine Datensicherung und bei wichtigen Daten Backup der Sicherung helfen dagegen.

@ Addi: SMART Werte sind i.O.


----------



## Gast20180319 (27. April 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

28328 | Addi | WDC WD6400AACS-00G8B0 | 640GB @ 3,5 | 6782

Ich hoffe die Platte begleitet mich noch ne Weile...

Kenne mich mit dem s.m.a.r.t Werten zwar nicht aus, scheint aber alles in Ordnung zu sein (noch).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Update SSD und HDD!

17627 | Klinge Xtream | Team Group Xtreem  S1 | 120 GB @ 2.5" | 3227




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



24266 | Klinge Xtream | Seagate ST3500830SCE | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 8399




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medcha (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Aktualisierung:

38713 | Medcha | Western Digital 6400 AAKS | 640 GB | 6261


----------



## rantznacken (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Boah, , ich dachte nicht, das ich so viele turnON/OFFs habe...

25204 | rantznacken | TOSHIBA THNSFC128GBSJ | 128GB 2,5" | 4872 


CrystalDiskInfo 6.7.4 (C)

Model : TOSHIBA THNSFC128GBSJ
Firmware : CJFA0203
Serial Number : 61FY10F5Y6SK
Disk Size : 128,0 GB 
Rotation Rate : ---- (SSD)
Power On Hours : 25204 Std.
Power On Count : 4872 mal
Health Status : Gut


dann wollen wir mal hoffen, die hält noch etwas.... das notebook ist von 2011 ... nie formatiert, nie ausgebaut... Top Teil das T901

Grüße


----------



## Inzersdorfer (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

@rantznacken: der Zustand ist in Ordnung.

Möglicherweise ist es schon dem Einen oder Anderen aufgefallen, seit Mai signalisiere ich dem jeweiligen Poster per "Gefällt mir" das sein Post eingetragen resp. aktualisiert wurde, um den Thread nicht unnötig aufzublasen.


----------



## Injected_Pie (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

45450 | Injected_Pie | Seagate ST31000528AS | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 124


Ist ein Raid1


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*



Injected_Pie schrieb:


> 45450 | Injected_Pie | Seagate ST31000528AS | 1000GB @ 3,5"
> 
> 
> Ist ein Raid1



Interessant dass ein Laufwerk irgendwann als "schlecht" eingestuft wird nur aufgrund seiner Laufleistung. Ansonsten sieht die Platte ja noch gut aus für das Alter.


----------



## Injected_Pie (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

66978 | Injected_Pie | WD2500JS-55NCB1 | 250GB @ 3,5" | 523


----------



## Inzersdorfer (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

@Stryke7: der Entwickler der bei dem Betriebsstundenzähler einen Grenzwert von lächerlichen 50 (hier praktisch %) in der Firmware hinterlegt hat gehöhrt gestiefelt.

Im Übrigen alle Updates durchgeführt.


----------



## Injected_Pie (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

21717 | Injected_Pie | Intel SSDSC2CT120A3 | 120GB @ 2,5" | 1350


----------



## Injected_Pie (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*



fadilhh schrieb:


> Gute Temperatur (23°C) ist die Platte gut belüftet? Hat ja schon ordentlich paar Stunden geleistet! Feinste WD-Ware.


Habe eig. nur nen 80er lüfter davor


----------



## Injected_Pie (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Gibt es hier eig an limit für HDD Posts ?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Eigentlich gibts kein Limit, von dir erwarte ich mir aber nach den 45 bzw. 66 tausend Betriebsstunden halt keine "Kurzläufer".


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*



fadilhh schrieb:


> Was das denn? Hast nen Resteaufkauf gemacht? Ich will auch eine davon haben



Ich vermute es hat mit ebay zu tun ...


----------



## Injected_Pie (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

74127 | Injected_Pie | wd2500js-00ncb1 | 250GB @ 3,5" | 36
73935 | Injected_Pie | wd2500js-55ncb1 | 250GB @ 3,5" | 54
59801 | Injected_Pie | Samsung HD501LJ | 500GB @ 3,5" | 357
58147 | Injected_Pie | Seagate ST3250820NS | 250GB @ 3,5" | 153
56783 | Injected_Pie | wd2500js-55ncb1 | 250GB @ 3,5" | 653
47766 | Injected_Pie | Seagate ST3250820AS | 250GB @ 3,5" | 201
35837 | Injected_Pie | Seagate ST2000DL003-9VT166 | 2 TB @ 3,5" | 41
31009 | Injected_Pie | Seagate ST31000528AS | 1TB @ 3,5" | 72
28428 | Injected_Pie | WDC WD1002FBYS-02A6B0 | 1 TB @ 3,5" | 68

das sind alle über 27,5k von den IDE / Pataplatten war keine über 20k...


----------



## Injected_Pie (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich vermute es hat mit ebay zu tun ...



50€ + versand "Festplatten Altmetall" waren teilweise WD RE4 mit 2k stunden...


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Dann will ich auch mal:
8597 | Voodoo_Freak | Crucial M4-CT256M4SSD2 | 256GB @ 2,5" | 1799



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13313 | Voodoo_Freak | Seagate ST3250410AS | 250GB @ 3,5" | 2545



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Die ST1000LM024 darf im Betrieb max. 55° erreichen, deine sonst 29° sind im Übrigen fast zu gering, da sind die 33-36° fast optimal. Für solche Fragen eröffne bitte in Zukunft einen eigenen Thread!

https://www.seagate.com/files/staticfiles/support/docs/samsung-ds/100698122c.pdf


----------



## Basti8766 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

5160| Basti8766 | SanDisk SDSSDHII480G | 480GB @ 2,5" | 963
22606 |Basti8766 | TOSHIBA MK3256GSX H | 320GB @ 2,5" | 1300



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## greatcwwc (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

20351| greatcwwc | Seagate ST31500341AS | 1500GB @ 3,5" | 4241



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So mal nach langer Zeit wieder eingeloggt, der Thread ist ja auch echt interessant! 

Die Seagate Barracuda ist aus dem Jahre 2009 und hat nun schon so einiges an Technik erlebt und überlebt, und ich hoffe das tut sie noch so einige Zeit.


----------



## mardsis (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Haue ich einfach mal all meine Platten rein, die über 10.000 Stunden haben.

14186 | mardsis | Samsung HD753LJ | 750GB @ 3,5" | 2269
24501 | mardsis | Western Digital WD5000AAVS | 500GB @ 3,5" | 965                                                          [die Platte ist schon in der Liste, also nur ein Update, immerhin sind 71 Stunden dazugekommen ]
10975 | mardsis | Western Digital WD5000AVVS | 500GB @ 3,5" | 3283
13264 | mardsis | Seagate ST31000528AS | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 2105

Bis auf die Seagate sind die auch alle im Ruhestand und dienen nur noch als übergreifendes Volume für Backups.


----------



## Salanto (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Meine alte Laptop HDD 
10.1000 | Salanto | Hitachi HTS547550A9E384 | 500 GB @ 2,5" | 6961


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (1. August 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

So, alles nachgetragen, aufpoliert und up to date, wenn jetzt auch noch einige User ihre älteren Einträge aktualisiert würden   wär das nicht verkehrt. Also Mädels und Jungs, hurtig ans Werk, immer nur her mit den Screenshots!

Bitte achtet auf die Anzahl der Stellen (@ Salanto und Nightmare09).


----------



## Nightmare09 (1. August 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

10.0093| Nightmare09| Western Digital WD5000AAKS-07YGA0 | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 4.081

9.887| Nightmare09| Western Digital WD5000AAKS-07YGA0 | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 4.081


----------



## Inzersdorfer (13. August 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Wegen der lustigen DDOS Attacken der letzten Woche kann ich derzeit etwaige Einträge nicht zeitnah bearbeiten, weil mein normaler Netzzugang zeitweise noch geblockt wird ( „_Ihre IP-Adresse steht auf der Blacklist. Bitte wenden Sie sich ggf. an Ihren Internet-Anbieter_“) (mobiles Internet).


----------



## egert217 (24. August 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier sind ein paar Platten aus meinem Server:

37011 | egert217 | Seagate ST2000DL003-9VT166 | 2000 GB @ 3,5" | 700
66943 | egert217 | Seagate ST3250620NS | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 173
67240 | egert217 | Seagate ST3250620NS | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 173
67269 | egert217 | Seagate ST3250620NS | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 173
67271 | egert217 | Seagate ST3250620NS | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 173


----------



## Inzersdorfer (24. August 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Das absteigend Schlichten war das Absicht? 
Sei es wie es sei, alle eingetragen.
Wie gehts denn der 40 GB ST40014AS?


----------



## egert217 (25. August 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Dürfte irgendwo rumkugeln, vemutlich als Platte von einem meiner Bench-setups, kriegt aber höchstens 3-4 Stunden in der Woche(dafür aber sicher in einer Session 20+ Starts)...


----------



## HunterD22 (27. August 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Hallo,

bei den ganzen Hochkarätern hier wollte ich meine Mittelgewichte(10k h +) auch mal hinzufügen.

SSDs:
Samsung SSD 840 Evo - 19330h - 250GB@2,5" 
Toshiba THNSNC128GMMJ - 17522h - 128GB@1,8" 

HDDs:
Samsung HD204UI - 12106h - 2TB@3,5 (2 Bilder, da man auf Putty sonst nichts erkennt)
Toshiba DT01ACA300 - 16126h - 3TB@3,5" 
WDC WD10EADS-00M2B0 - 23595h - 1TB@3,5" 
WDC WD3200AAKS-75L9A0 - 32198h - 320GB@3.5"


----------



## Inzersdorfer (29. August 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Bitte in Zukunft in der passenden Form posten, siehe z.Bsp. Post #813

Also etwa:

66.943 | Username | Seagate ST2000DM001 | 2.000 GB @ 3,5" | 1.300
7.240 | Username | Seagate ST3250620NS | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 173

Danke


----------



## Sionn (5. September 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

32.202 | Sionn | WDC WD30EZRX-00MMMB0 | 3.005 GB @ 3,5" | 544




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (30. September 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

4 | 29.167 | Drachenlord_1510 | Samsung Samsung PM851 bzw. MZ-7TE2560 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 39


----------



## Inzersdorfer (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Nachgetragen. 

Zur Info: nach wie vor existiert das Problem mit den depperten Cloudflare*  "Sicherheitsabfragen", dazu gibts anscheinend temporäre Funktionsaussetzter mit Javascript, es kann also zu verzögerten Einträgen kommen.

*) #ddos-pcgh: cui bono?


----------



## -Ultima- (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

41499 | -Ultima- | Samsung F1 HD502IJ | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 3709




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

41.220 | PCGHGS | Crucial m4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 440




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superneroes (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

16064 | superneroes | Samsung HD103SJ | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 3430


----------



## Inzersdorfer (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Gesucht wird ein Boardie der diese Liste weiter pflegt. 

Da ich zuletzt am Sonntag wieder einmal den ganzen Tag nicht ohne die Google-Captchas auf Forum gelangen hätte können und hier der Cloudflare Schmonz wohl nicht mehr weggeräumt wird kann ich ein auch nur annähernd zeitnahes Aktualisieren nicht gewährleisten.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Gesucht wird ein Boardie der diese Liste weiter pflegt.
> 
> Da ich zuletzt am Sonntag wieder einmal den ganzen Tag nicht ohne die Google-Captchas auf Forum gelangen hätte können und hier der Cloudflare Schmonz wohl nicht mehr weggeräumt wird kann ich ein auch nur annähernd zeitnahes Aktualisieren nicht gewährleisten.


Das kann wohl niemand ...  das Forum ist in den letzten Wochen regelmäßig nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Maqama (1. November 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Meine Samsung SSD vom 29 July 2011, damals mit 128GB für 180€ 

14220  |  Maqama  |  Samsung SSD 470  |  128GB @ 2,5"  |  2795


----------



## TheProGamers (4. November 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

906h | TheProGamers | ADATA SP550 | 250GB @ 2.5" | 301 mal

Seit Sommer 2016 in Benutzung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich hab ich noch ne WD Blue von 2012 die sicher 30-40k Stunden hat, aber wenn ich die Anschliese bootet mein Windows nicht, denk dass sie defekt ist(oder?) Im Bios wird sie erfolgreich erkannt


----------



## EastCoast (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Aus meinem Dauerläufer-Notebook...^^

28836 | EastCoast | Hitachi HTS547575A9E384 | 750GB @ 2,5" | 1991





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toby-ch (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Hallo

Ich habe hier eine WD Green gefunden 2.0 TB die bereits 38373 H auf dem Buckel hat und immer noch laufen würde.
Diese disk hatte ich mehren NAS Systemen im Einsatz. bis ich auf WD RED / Purple gewechselt habe.

38375| Toby-CH| Westerndigital WD20EARS-00MVWB0   | 2000.3GB @ 3,5" | 207


----------



## Inzersdorfer (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Bis zu einschließlich EastCoast aktualisiert.
Bis zu einschließlich Toby-ch aktualisiert!


----------



## Zocker_Boy (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

In die Top 100 könnt ich grad noch rein kommen 

Ein Hitachi Datengrab, dient als zentrale Netzwerk-Festplatte. Dadurch erklärt sich die hohe Laufzeit und die geringe ,,Einschaltquote''. Die Platte ist, an SATA 6G angeschlossen, überraschend flink, liest und schreibt mit etwa 166 MB/s 

29379 | Zocker_Boy | Hitachi HDS723020BLA642 | 2000.3GB @ 3,5" | 76




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das untere Ende markiert meine noch recht neue SSD:

145 | Zocker_Boy | Intel Pro 2500 | 360 GB @ 2,5" | 57




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mardsis (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

33561 | mardsis | Samsung HD161HJ | 160GB @3.5 | 2174

Die Platte ist sehr merkwürdig, die Betriebsstunden gehen im Minutentakt hoch, in wenigen Minuten sind wieder 5 Stunden dazu gekommen. Hat einer eine Ahnung, woran das liegen kann? (Fehler liegt sowohl intern als auch extern vor)


----------



## Inzersdorfer (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Die frühen Samsung SATA Platten zählten Ticks statt Stunden/Minuten/Sekunden hoch, CDI kann da je nach verwendeter Version Probleme mit der korrekten Darstellung haben.


----------



## Stormado (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Interessanter Thread. Dann mache ich auch mal mit 

1.
12.731 | Stormado | Western Digital WD40PURX | 4 TB @ 3,5" | 463

2.
12.738 | Stormado | Western Digital WD40PURX | 4 TB @ 3,5" | 463

3.
21.826 | Stormado | Samsung 840 Pro | 512 GB @ 2,5" | 473

4. 
40.487 | Stormado | Samsung 830 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 639

5.
56.515 | Stormado | Samsung HD642JJ | 640 GB @ 3,5" | 631




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

So, Alle nachgetragen, 

Stormado: bei der 830er in ca. 800 Stunden noch ein Update machen um Platz 1 zu erreichen!


----------



## Stormado (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Wenn ich dran denke, gerne ^^


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich will auch mal wieder ein Update posten:

10073 | Voodoo_Freak | Crucial M4-CT256M4SSD2 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 2161




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iP Man (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

sehen meine beide Platten noch gut aus ? 
Ich bitte um ein Feedback



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*



iP Man schrieb:


> sehen meine beide Platten noch gut aus ?
> Ich bitte um ein Feedback
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist zwar nicht ganz der richtige Thread dafür, aber

Ja, sie sehen gut aus. Sehr jung und gesund.


----------



## chivez (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Hmm, die sollte ich mal auswechseln 

14912 | chivez | Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 3964




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. März 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Mal nen paar Plätze nach oben mit meiner M4, sammelt weiter fleissig Std. 

30072 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Crucial M4-128GB | 128GB@2,5" | 1395


----------



## Inzersdorfer (30. März 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

@fadilhh: die beiden HDDs wurden wie gewünscht aus der Liste entfernt.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (30. März 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

*Protip:* Für ein Update sollte auch der Wert "Eingeschaltet" aktualisiert werden.

Im Übrigen bitte immer auch die alten Betriebsstunden angeben.


----------



## _LS_ (30. März 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

SSD (eingebaut seit Januar 2016):
1004 | _LS_ | Crucial MX100 | 256GB @ 2,5" | 1474



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HDD (Seit Q3 2011):
5625 | _LS_ | Western Digital Caviar Green | 1TB @ 3,5" | 4443



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180319 (30. März 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Wow deine WD hat schon fehlerhafte Sektoren bei der geringen Laufleistung :O




UPDATE :      31939 | Addi |  WDC WD6400AACS-00G8B0   |640GB @ 3,5 | 7315

UPDATE :      27553 | Addi |  Toshiba MK1652GS   |  160GB @ 2,5 | 5272                                 [Bin mir nicht sicher ob es ein Update ist oder eine Neue ]

                             4972 | Addi |  Samsung SSD 850 EVO   |   250GB @ 2,5 | 842






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _LS_ (31. März 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*



			
				Addi schrieb:
			
		

> Wow deine WD hat schon fehlerhafte Sektoren bei der geringen Laufleistung :O


Wo der herkommt würde mich auch interessieren. Der war schon da als ich letztes Jahr meine SSD eingebaut habe und ich die S.M.A.R.T-Werte gecheckt hab.
Runtergefallen ist die eigentlich nie und sie hat auch nur einen Gehäusewechsel mitgemacht.


----------



## KroMa (26. April 2017)

*70.069 | KroMa | Western Digital WD2500JS-75NCB3  | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 92*

Ich hätte auch mal wieder einen Neuzugang:

70.069 | KroMa | Western Digital WD2500JS-75NCB3  | 250 GB @ 3,5" | 92

Die Platte stammt aus einem Raid1 - leider ist die jüngere der beiden mit knapp 69.000Std. gestorben. 


Gruß
KroMa


----------



## Flexsist (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

SSD

20772 | Flexsist | Samsung 830 Series | 128GB | 7358

Erwähnenswert finde ich noch die Hostschriebvorgänge welche sich bei mir auf 13399GB belaufen. Bei einer immerhin nur 128GB SSD welche übrigens immernoch als Systemplatte herhält.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexsist (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Kommt dann aber unterm Strich auf die fast gleiche Belastung der Chips raus. Hast halt noch n Paar GB Vorsprung.

56000GB / 512GB = 109.375 mal überschrieben

13400 GB / 128GB = 104,6875 mal überschrieben



Und meine ist (noch) 10% fitter als deine, sehe ich gerade.


----------



## Flexsist (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Die reine (Über)Schreibleistung habe ich ja auch fast, wie du der Rechnung gut entnehmen konntest. Wobei man hier noch die Anzahl der verbauten Chips berücksichtigen müsste. Um das jetzt aber alles noch zu ergooglen fehlt mir die Lust.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Hi, ich würde gerne mal ein Update bei meiner SSD einreichen:

26909 | Stryke7 | Samsung 830 | 128GB @ 2,5" | 791

Sie hat dabei jetzt 13TB geschrieben, und ist laut SMART-Werten in perfektem Zustand. Ich bin gespannt wie lange die hält.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

So, Alles nachgetragen


----------



## Flexsist (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich hatte bei mir die Bauart vergessen. Ist natürlich auch eine 2,5".  Sry.


----------



## ebastler (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

So, neue Platten, aktualisierte Platten - alles Mögliche 
Wird die Liste überhaupt noch gepflegt? EDIT: 2 Posts nach oben schauen täte gut, sorry Inzersdorfer ^^
Super, dass du das nun machst 

[Neu] PC: 
5 | ebastler | Samsung PM961 | 1024GB @ m.2 2280 (PCIe) | 7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Update] Notebook: 
2007 | ebastler | Samsung MZ7LN256HCHP | 256GB @ 2,5" | 3580



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Update] Server:
24824 | ebastler | Western Digital Red | 750GB @ 2,5" | 326



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Update] Daten: (die WD Purple die mehr Stunden drauf hatte)
6628 | ebastler | Western Digital Purple | 2000 GB @ 3,5" | 1185



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zweite WD Purple und die 840pro krame ich die Tage nochmal raus und aktualisiere die dann... Sind atm beide im Schrank


----------



## DarkHercules (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Hallo,
Dann muss ich doch mal mitmachen. 
Hier eine SSD und eine HDD aus meinem Server.

SSD:
12215 | DarkHercules | Samsung 840 Evo | 250 GB @ 2,5" | 1091

HDD:
47335 | DarkHercules | Western Digital WD-Green | 1000 GB @ 3,5" | 277


----------



## egert217 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Meine LGA 775er Windows 7 Benchplatte zwar nicht viele Stunden, dafür bald 10000 mal eingeschaltet:
1881 | egert217 | Maxtor 4K040H2 | 40 GB @ 3,5" | 8093



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rantznacken (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

So, ein kleines Update  

OS : Windows 7 Professional SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)
Model : TOSHIBA THNSFC128GBSJ
Firmware : CJFA0203
Typ: SSD
Disk Size : 128,0 GB (8,4/128,0/128,0/128,0)

das sind mal eben dreieinhalb Jahre  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
31.379 | rantznacken | THNSFC128GBSJ | 128GB @ 2,5" | 5.730

so ist´s besser... ist schon so lange her 

Grüße


----------



## Inzersdorfer (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

So wird das nichts, beachte Post #1.

danke, ganz lieb.

Und Nachgetragen!


----------



## rantznacken (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> So wird das nichts, beachte Post #1.
> 
> danke, ganz lieb.
> 
> Und Nachgetragen!



hehe, jetzt hast Du Dich vertan    Du hast es am falschen Platz eingetragen...

Grüße


----------



## Inzersdorfer (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

.... Oba hiazand.


----------



## RaVeNsClaw (14. August 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

65.196 | RaVeNsClaw | Maxtor 6L080M0 | 80GB @ 3,5" | 161




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betriebsstunden in Hex: FEAC 

---------------------------

63.336 | RaVeNsClaw | Maxtor 6L080M0 | 80GB @ 3,5" | 161




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Platten halten einfach ewig.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. August 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Ernste Frage; warum hast du noch eine 80GB Platte im Einsatz?  Was machst du damit?


----------



## iGameKudan (15. August 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ernste Frage; warum hast du noch eine 80GB Platte im Einsatz?  Was machst du damit?


Ich kann zwar nicht für den TE sprechen, aber die Platten hängen ja über USB dran - naheliegend ist daher der Einsatz als externer Datenträger. Und wenn man nicht gerade die riesige BluRay-Sammlung hat, können auch 80GB verdammt lange für externe Medien reichen. Gerade normale Dokumente und (.jpg-)Bilder nehmen ja jetzt nicht sooo wahnsinnig viel Platz weg - würde ich von den 3 Jahren IT-Assistenten-Ausbildung die PowerPoint- und Visio-Daten weglassen, würde alles auf einen 64MB-USB-Stick passen. 

Auch wäre der Einsatz als Aufnahme-HDD fürn Fernseher ne Option - zumindest, wenn man nicht wahnsinnig lange viele Aufnahmen vorhält. Nachdem ein Bekannter an seinem LG-Fernseher wegen eines Firmwarefehlers des Fernsehers mehrfach mehrere hundert Gigabyte Datenverlust hatte, nutzt der für Aufnahmen auch nur noch ne 80GB-HDD.  Und jenachdem wie man den Fernseher ausschaltet und inwiefern das HDD-Case sowie die HDD an sich Stromsparfunktionen bieten, ist es gut möglich, dass die Platten dann halt nicht abschalten.


----------



## Stormado (19. August 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

Hier mal wieder eine Aktualisierung:

1. 44.269 | Stormado | Samsung SSD 830 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 792 --> Update
2. 60.313 | Stormado | Samsung HD642JJ | 640 GB @ 3,5" | 748 --> Update
3. 2.986 | Stormado | Crucial MX300 | 1.050 GB @ 2,5" | 124 --> neu
4. 1.235 | Stormado | Samsung SSD 960 Evo | 500 GB @ m.2 | 132 --> neu


----------



## carlito1337 (28. September 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Moin,

ich hab da noch 2 Kollegen ausgegraben...

78.853 | carlito1337 | WD1600JS-55NCB1 | 160 GB @ 3.5" | 51
78.325 | carlito1337 | WD1600JS-55NCB1 | 160 GB @ 3.5" | 50

Mit freundlichem Gruß
carlito1337


----------



## xdevilx (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

maln Update von mir,  meine M4 läuft und Läuft und..... Läuft


39024 | xdevilx | Crucial M4 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 73


die  C300 werkelt noch im Notebook, aber das läuft nur sporadisch muss da mal schaun was die so macht


----------



## Inzersdorfer (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

2.266 | Inzersdorfer | Samsung 850 Evo | 1 TB @ 2,5" | 625


----------



## HeadCrash366 (23. November 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Nunja, meine Platten laufen auch schon ne Weile^^

72.208 | HeadCrash366 | Samsung Spin Point | 750GB @ 3.5Zoll Sata | 175x


----------



## Inzersdorfer (25. November 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Nachgetragen.


----------



## _LS_ (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Mal ein kleines Update (und ein Neuzugang)

Updates:
SSD
2352 | _LS_ | Crucial MX100 | 256GB @ 2,5" | 2206



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HDD --> Fehlerhafte Sektoren wurden mittlerweile korrigiert
6957 | _LS_ | Western Digital Caviar Green | 1TB @ 3,5" | 5176 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuzugang:
Externe HDD (Angeschlossen seit März 2017)
345 | _LS_ | Western Digital My Book | 3TB @ 3,5" | 1131



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

@_LS_

Du hast größere Chancen beim Neustart-Rekord!  

Max. 6xxxh Laufzeit sind nun wirklich nicht viel, aber in der Zeit über 5000 mal neu zu starten ist schon wirklich beachtlich.


----------



## _LS_ (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich weiß das knapp 7k Stunden nicht viel sind(zumindest für den Thread hier) und wollte auch mal nur updaten.
Es sind aber trotzdem immerhin ca. 3,5 Stunden pro Tag seit Einbau (die Platte war bis vor etwa 2 Jahren die einzige im System).

Die 5000 mal einschalten kommen denke ich nicht nur von neustarten (Spin-Ups nach dem Energiesparmodus dürften da auch reinzählen, oder?).
Abgesehen davon ist die Platte mehr als 2000 Tage verbaut und ich benutz den PC täglich zum arbeiten (Studium) und zocken. -> Da kommen 2 Starts pro Tag schon ungefähr hin.
Wobei ich bei meiner SSD ja sogar schon bei etwa 3 Starts pro Tag bin (nicht ganz 2 Jahre verbaut und 2000 Starts).


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*



_LS_ schrieb:


> Die 5000 mal einschalten kommen denke ich nicht nur von neustarten (Spin-Ups nach dem Energiesparmodus dürften da auch reinzählen, oder?).



Ich denke nicht ...  andernfalls müsste ich auch mehr haben. Meine System-SSD ist seit 5 Jahren drin und hat 803 Starts bei 30294 Betriebsstunden, die älteste Festplatte hat 1173 Starts bei 31928 Betriebsstunden. Und die wird definitiv zwischendurch angehalten.


Edit: Dann mache ich das mal als Update:

30294 | Stryke7 | Samsung 830 |  128GB @ 2,5" | 803


----------



## Inzersdorfer (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

ID 0C Einschaltvorgänge sind OHNE Energiesparabschaltungen, die werden bei ID 04 Start/Stopzyklen des Spindels mitgezählt.

Ansonsten: Nachgetragen.


----------



## Spexxos (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Und ich dachte meine Festplatte hätte viele Stunden drauf. Scheinbar ist die ja fast noch fabrikneu.

26317 | Spexxos | Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C | 1TB @ 3.5" | 5006


----------



## tobse2056 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Meine alte Systemplatte bevor ich mich in SSD's Verliebt habe.Nun Steckt sie in einem USB3.0 Gehäuse

58387| Tobse2056 | wd6400aacs-00g8b0 | 640 GB @ 3,5" | 1756




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Update auch von mir:

12466 | Voodoo_Freak | Crucial M4-CT256 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 2727




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Läuft! 

44.381 | Rwk | Samsung SSD 830 | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 765




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Update und neuen 5 Tage-Leader bei den SSD eingetragen.


----------



## Bennz (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder aber nur mit der SSD.

52.909 | Bennz | Samsung SSD 830 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 260




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Moin

Bitte mal meinen Rekordhalter(die Quantum) rausnehmen, handelt sich dabei um eine fehlerhafte Stundenangabe!


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Erledigt, die bleibt jetzt aber draußen.


----------



## muchomambo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Immer noch echt flott!

26791 | muchomambo | Crucial MX100 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 36




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Sehr schön, aber Achtung: nur noch 90 % Lebenszeit, also kaum 241.119 h ( = 27½ Jahre)!


----------



## muchomambo (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Danke für den Hinweis, sollte man sich da jetzt schon sorgen machen? ggf. Austauschen? Ist sowieso schon etwas eng auf der Platte...


----------



## Inzersdorfer (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Na aber hallo - auf jeden Fall, da gibts z.Bsp. die Samsung SSD PM1633a, 15 TB um wohlfeile 7827,39 Euro, quasi ein Schnäppchen.
Samsung SSD PM1633a 15.36TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## chocochipsbaer (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Geiles Teil. Mal ernsthaft, wofür nutzt man sowas?


----------



## ebastler (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Rechenzentren die viel Speicher bei sehr hoher Zugriffsrate brauchen, also vermutlich primär für Datenbanken.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 114.673 Betriebsstunden]*

Frühjahrsputz

1. Abgemeldete User entfernt: 
dfence, ghostadmin, hulkhardy1, Horst_von_Spack0r, Bratwurstmobil, gustlegga und schließlich auch fadilhh, von dem auch alle Posts verschwunden sind!

2. Zwei defekte HDD und eine defekte SSD gelöscht.

3. Zwei Einträge korrekt positioniert.

Da in der Liste weitere Einträge auftauchen, denen KEINE Postings entgegenstehen und es auch Postings gibt ohne entsprechende Einträge in der Liste habe ich jetzt das Vorhaben Frühjahrsputz abgebrochen, ich habe keine Lust alle Postings noch einmal durchzuackern. Sollten Ungereimtheiten auftauchen: blame it on me.


----------



## ffupsuam (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Moinsen 

Hier sind die werte aus meinem Aktu. PC, Alle neu bis auf die Samsung

10.759h | ffupsuam | Samsung SSD 840 | 120GB @ 2,5" | 4544
888h | ffupsuam | Sk Hynix SL308 SSD | 120GB @ 2,5" | 170
622h | ffupsuam | Seagate ST1000DM010 | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 85

Und hier noch welche die ich so rumfliegen habe

24.497 | ffupsuam | Seagate ST1000DM003 | 1000GB @ 3,5" | 3867*
37.089 | ffupsuam | WDC WD1600AAJS | 160GB @ 3,5" | 715

* Die Seagate war vor Kurzem noch in meinem Haupt-PC, ist allerdings wegen dem schlechten Zustand rausgeflogen :/


----------



## Gast20180319 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*



ffupsuam schrieb:


> Moinsen



Willkommen im Forum 

Nichts für ungut, aber hältst du 622 bzw. 888 Stunden angemessen für einen "Langläufer" Thread ?
Nachtrag: Sehe gerade das auch ganz Lustige mit einer Stunde Laufzeit ihre Platte hier gepostet haben... 

PS die Seagate hat ja nicht lange gehalten :S


Nachtrag: Update 	35527   | 	Addi  | WDC WD6400AACS | 640GB @ 3,5 |	   7.749




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

53.096 | PCGHGS | Crucial m4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 465




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Hier möchte ich euch ein Update zeigen, die Quantum Fireball die unter "Anonym" an 2. Stelle steht (weil von einem User eines anderen Boards) wurde jetzt nach weiteren 5 Jahren 5 Monaten und 15 Tagen mit *152.042* Betriebsstunden in den Ruhestand geschickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Hier möchte ich euch ein Update zeigen, die Quantum Fireball die unter "Anonym" an 2. Stelle steht (weil von einem User eines anderen Boards) wurde jetzt nach weiteren 5 Jahren 5 Monaten und 15 Tagen mit *152.042* Betriebsstunden in den Ruhestand geschickt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kann ein Laufwerk denn innerhalb von 5 Jahren eine Betriebszeit von 17 Jahren erreichen?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Weil sie 2012 bereits 12 Betriebsjahre am Buckel hatte, deshalb auch das "nach weiteren 5 Jahren.."!


----------



## Gast20180319 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Find lustig das cdi das Laufwerk als "schlecht" bewertet, nur auf Grund der gelaufenen Zeit.
Macht 0 Sinn.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Die Meldung "Schlecht" (Bad/Fail-ed) stammt von SMART, also der Firmware der Platte selbst, von CDI stammen nur die "Vorsicht" Meldungen (gelb). Hier wurde in der Firmware für den Parameter 09 der Schwellwert 0x186A0 = 100.000 für die Bad Meldung hinterlegt.


----------



## MrBobFelder (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Cool, aber auch etwas schade, ich dachte ich könnte mich bald an die Spitze der Liste setzen. 
Aber für den ersten Platz der SSD Liste reicht es 

HDD:
100.725 | MrBobFelder | Samsung HD160JJ | 160GB @ 3,5" | 47

SSD:
54.010 | MrBobFelder | Intel SSD 320 Series | 80GB @ 2,5" | 26


----------



## DarkHercules (11. April 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Hallo,
hier mal ein Update von mir.
die SSD: Samsung 840 Evo läuft nach wie vor ohne Probleme. Die hat inzwischen 20163 Stunden und 1096 Einschaltvorgänge drauf. 
Das gleiche gilt für die Western Digital, welche mit 52885 Stunden und 282 Einschaltvorgängen momentan auch noch ohne Probleme läuft.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (12. April 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Nachgetragen. 

Bitte beachtet die Eintragungsform, auch für Updates! Danke

"Neu" bzw. "Update", bei zweiterem den bisherigen Rang bitte angeben, dann:

Betriebsstunden | User | Hersteller+Typ | Speicherplatz @ Bauart | Eingeschaltet


----------



## xdevilx (23. April 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Auch von mir gibts ein Update, die M4 schlägt sich echt gut (ist nur leider permanent voll  )



43761 | xdevilx | Crucial m4 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 92

Und dann mal mein Externes Datengrab

eine  Externe WD MyBook  2 TB

58701 | xdevilx | Western Digital WD20EARS | 2.0 TB @ 3,5" | 466


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Moin, 

hier mal eine Aktualisierung von meiner SSD

**Update** (Rang 71 bisher)

14387 | grenn-CB | Crucial M500 | 240 GB @ 2,5" | 3088



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 7200.14 1TB mit 10000Std in der Liste ist vor gut zwei Jahren bei 14500Std endgültig abgeraucht

Zu der anderen 7200.14, 7200.7 und der Toshiba kann ich derzeit keine Daten Liefern da sie ausgebaut sind bzw. in PCs stecken die derzeit nicht benutzt werden

Allerdings hätte ich noch einen Neuzugang

**Neu**

5427 | grenn-CB | Western Digital WD30EFRX | 3,0TB @ 3,5" | 1576



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Ganz vergessen die 7200.12 1TB von mir in der Liste ist auch Anfang des Jahres mit gut 16000Std abgeraucht


----------



## Inzersdorfer (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Alles nachgetragen.


----------



## rantznacken (13. August 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Der LW Laufzeit - Hall of Fame - Thread*

ein Update 
PLaz 9 SSD Charts

36.733 | rantznacken | Thosiba THNSFC128BGSJ | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 6.942

https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/35781456/ssd.jpg


----------



## TheNyan (14. August 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Dann mach ich auch mal mit.

61693 | TheNyan | WD20EADS-22R6B0 | 2 TB @ 3,5" | 556





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (14. August 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Nach&Eingetragen.


----------



## Tukuman (16. August 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

1561 |Tukuman | Crucial MX100 | 512 GB @ 2,5" | 8933



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkHercules (25. August 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Hallo,
hier nochmal ein Update von mir.
die SSD: Samsung 840 Evo hat inzwischen 25815 Stunden und 1096 Einschaltvorgänge drauf. 
Die Western Digital, hat  56145 Stunden und 282 Einschaltvorgängen Drauf


----------



## Inzersdorfer (25. August 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Bitte die Form beachten, das erleichtert das Bearbeiten der Tabelle ungemein, z.Bsp.:

bisher 52.885 | DarkHercules | WD10EADS | 1TB @ 3,5" | 282
Update 56.145 | DarkHercules | WD10EADS | 1TB @ 3,5" | 282

oder:

Neu 52.885 | DarkHercules | WD10EADS | 1TB @ 3,5" | 282

DANKE

Alles nachgetragen.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. August 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

bisher:  30.294 | Stryke7 | Samsung 830 | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 803
update: 34.531 | Stryke7 | Samsung 830 | 128GB @ 2,5" | 822


Und auch mal die fast NIE benutzte SSD aus dem Server, die einfach nur mit am Strom hängt und Meilen sammelt:

30.010 | Stryke7 | OCZ Vertex3 | 64GB @ 2,5" | 382

Die hat in der Zeit sagenhafte 500GB geschrieben ... 



Edit:

Eigentlich könnte ich auch mal die neue älteste Festplatte nachtragen. Ich habe vor kurzem alles unter 1TB Speicherplatz rausgeschmissen, daher ist sie vergleichsweise jung:

36142 | Stryke7 | Seagate ST2000DM001 | 2TB @ 3,5" | 1192


----------



## ebastler (26. August 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Ich reiche mal ein Paar Updates der Laufzeiten nach 

[Update] PC: 
1293 | ebastler | Samsung PM961 | 1024GB @ m.2 2280 (PCIe) | 1002



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Update] Notebook 1:
10024| ebastler | Samsung 840 Pro | 256GB @ 2,5" | 3837



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Update] Notebook 2: 
2138 | ebastler | Samsung MZ7LN256HCHP | 256GB @ 2,5" | 3832



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Update] Server:
34784 | ebastler | Western Digital Red | 750GB @ 2,5" | 359



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Update] Daten: (die WD Purple die mehr Stunden drauf hatte)
14246 | ebastler | Western Digital Purple | 2000 GB @ 3,5" | 1217



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Update] Backup: (die WD Purple die weniger Stunden drauf hatte)
2397 | ebastler | Western Digital Purple | 2000 GB @ 3,5" | 571



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spexxos (27. August 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Kleines Update:

29373| Spexxos | Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C | 1TB @ 3.5" | 5532




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikkentobi (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

75197 | ikkentobi | Western Digital Caviar Green | 1,5TB @ 3,5" | 195
75144 | ikkentobi | Western Digital Caviar Green | 1,5TB @ 3,5" | 195


----------



## Balu_ (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

83259 | Balu_ | Corsair Force 3 | 120GB @2,5" | 2292


----------



## Inzersdorfer (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Nachgetragen, Gratulation an Balu_

22.10.2018: 
HDD Liste von ehemaligen Mitgliedern bereinigt (Addi, enhra, DukeX, DrBakterius)
24.10.2018:
SSD Liste von ehemaligen Mitgliedern bereinigt (Addi)


----------



## DarkHercules (24. November 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Hallo, 

hier mal eine Aktualisierung der beiden Platten, welche ich im rennen habe. 
58333 Std. | DarkHercules | WD10EADS  | 1TB @ 3,5"  | 282
29200 Std. | DarkHercules | Samsung 840 Evo  | 250 GB @ 2,5" | 1096

Gruß 
DarkHercules

PS: die dritte Platte von mir könnt ihr raus nehmen, die ist nicht mehr im Einsatz.
Liegt nur noch als ersatzplatte rum.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (24. November 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Done, im Übrigen: "ihr" ist hier nur Ich.


----------



## Thomsenpcghe (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Hi, bin mit der SSD das letze Jahrzent gut als Systemplatte ausgekommen. Wird die Tage durch eine Crucial 250gb getauscht.  Danke fürs listen

53226 | Thomsenpcghe | Intel SSD X25-V | 40GB @2,5" | 2066


----------



## Inzersdorfer (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Schade, denn eigentlich liste ich lieber in Verwendung befindliche Massenspeicher, aber bei nur 40 GB ist das Pensionieren des Intel-Schätzchens verständlich.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Da sie ja noch nicht viel geschrieben hat, könnte man sie noch als Festplatten-Cache verwenden oder so.


----------



## Balu_ (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

so kleines Update:

84359 | Balu_ | Corsair Force 3 | 120GB @2,5" | 2436
4910 | Balu_ | Samsung Evo 850 | 250GB @2,5" | 743
131| Balu_ | Crucial BX300 | 480GB @2,5" | 62

bei mir wird die Force3 jetzt auch als System Boot ersetzt da sie massiv im Tempo abbaut. Bootzeit in den letzten 4 Wochen ca. +30sec. evtl. als Test SSd verwenden Daten möchte ich ihr keine mehr anvertrauen. obwohl die Werte noch 87% Gut anzeigen.


----------



## Balu_ (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

39847 | Balu_ | Seagate ST320 | 320GB @3,5" | 2423
10130 | Balu_ | CNmemory ST1000 | 1TB @2,5" USB | 132


----------



## Inzersdorfer (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Update: 5.601 | Inzersdorfer | Samsung 850 Evo | 1TB @2,5" | 1.390


----------



## XT1024 (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Update (die von Platz 118)
32.072 | XT1024 |  OCZ Vertex 3 MaxIO |  120 GB @ 2,5" | 2.721




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So viel zu OCZ. 


PS: Meine HDDs können gerne weg, sind sie ja auch schon.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Nachgetragen und 2 HDD auf Wunsch entfernt.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Meine Zweit-SSD feiert gerade Geburtstag.  Das gute Stück hat in seinem Leben noch fast nichts sinnvolles getan, sondern hing immer nur im Leerlauf im Rechner und nun im Server 


Ich hab die mal gebraucht gekauft, erst um zu testen ob man unkomprimiert Bild- und Audioausgabe mitschneiden kann, dann hat sie mal ein paar Zweit-Betriebssysteme beherbergt, dieses Jahr lief darauf mal kurz eine VM mit einem Server, der schnellere Reaktionszeiten bei der Datenverarbeitung brauchte, und nun sollte eigentlich das Betriebssystem des Servers darauf umziehen, was aber nicht klappen will.
Somit hat sie bisher noch nicht viel produktives getan.


```
35000 | Stryke7 | OCZ Vertex3 | 60GB @ 2,5" | 410
```




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spexxos (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Nachdem meine HDD in letzter Zeit immermal Probleme hat, hier ein (möglicherweise letztes) Update:

30785| Spexxos | Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C | 1TB @ 3.5" | 5875


Und neu für SSD:

15081| Spexxos | Crucial MX100 | 512GB @ 2.5" | 3235





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Nachgetragen 

89 HDD Einträge, die seit 2012 und davor nicht aktualisiert wurden, der Übersichtlichkeit zuliebe entfernt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

updates und neue HDDs

45249 | BautznerSnef | WD5000AAKX-08ERMA0 | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 1058
35197 | BautznerSnef | Samsung HD322GJ | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 2368
33546 | BautznerSnef | Samsung HD322GJ | 320 GB @ 3,5" | 2473
34133 | BautznerSnef | ST300DM001-1CH166 | 3TB @ 3,5" | 730
34082 | BautznerSnef | Hitachi HDS5C3020BLE630 | 2TB @ 3,5" | 3276
5823 | BautznerSnef | Plextor M5 Pro 256 | 256 GB @ 2,5" | 757 (genullt durch letztes Firmwareupdate)
4773 | BautznerSnef | WD10JPVX-22JC3T0 | 1TB @ 2,5" | 735
862 | BautznerSnef | ST8000DM004-2CX188 | 8TB @ 3,5" | 7


----------



## Inzersdorfer (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Eingetragen, ich hoffe das nächste Update läßt nicht so lange auf sich warten.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Da hat sich bei mir ein Bug eingeschlichen, die 500er WD ist nur eine 3,5". 



> Eingetragen, ich hoffe das nächste Update läßt nicht so lange auf sich warten.


Ok.


----------



## Injected_Pie (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

106310 | Injected_Pie | HDS728080PLA380 | 80 GB @ 3,5" | 1723


----------



## Inzersdorfer (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

Ein neuer Rekordmassenspeicher. Wo hast du die ausgegraben, alter Firmenserver?


----------



## Ion (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Habe den Titel angepasst


----------



## Inzersdorfer (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Danke schön, das macht auch in der Threadübersicht einen schlankeren Fuß, ähh.. ein besseres Bild.


----------



## 0815-TYP (14. April 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

46038 | 0815-TYP | WD30EFRX-68AX9N0 | 3000 GB @ 3,5" | 91

Aufgrund der SMART-Werte aus meinem 24/7-NAS geflogen (wurde durch ein identisches Modell ersetzt - RAID5) und wird nun in meiner Zockerkiste für Spieleaufnahmen so lange gemobbt bis sie komplett verreckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit:* Diese Festplatte wird heute (21.08.19) ausgetauscht da sie selbst für Spieleaufnahmen nicht mehr geeignet ist. Aufnahmen brechen regelmäßig ab und wiederzugewiesene Sektoren steigen nun rapide an.

CDI aktuell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xondra (25. April 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Da schließe ich mich doch gleich mal an... meine beiden ältesten.

Sind beide sogar noch 24/7 im Einsatz. Mal schauen, wie lange noch. 


45475| xondra | WD20EARS-00MVWB0 | 2000 GB @ 3,5" | 58
48095| xondra | WD30EZRX-00MMMB0 | 3000 GB @ 3,5" | 94


----------



## Inzersdorfer (26. April 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Willkommen im Forum, Platten wurden eingetragen.


----------



## MF1990 (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Da schließe ich mich doch mal an meine älteste:


----------



## AcidAcid (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Festplatte 2011 in den PC eingebaut.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*



AcidAcid schrieb:


> Festplatte 2011 in den PC eingebaut.



Da zeigt sich mal wieder: Betriebsstunden allein machen nicht viel aus. Regelmäßige Starts und dazugehörige Temperaturschwankungen sind die wahren Killer.


----------



## mardsis (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Ich haue mal ein paar größere Platten rein:

Beide ca. 2 Dienstjahre jetzt:

14989 | mardsis | MG04ACA600E | 6000 GB @ 3,5" | 238

15712 | mardsis | WD40EFRX | 4000 GB @ 3,5" | 44

Und ganz neu, mal sehen wie lange sie hält:

316 | mardsis | ST10000VN004 | 10000 GB @ 3,5" | 3


----------



## Inzersdorfer (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Eingetragen.


----------



## cordonbleu (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Hier die beiden Platten aus meinem Rechenknecht. Die SSD habe ich 2012 gekauft und sie verrichtet aktuell im 3. PC ihre Arbeit  

10338 | cordonbleu | Samsung SSD 830 | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 6549

30972 | cordonbleu | WD30EZRX  | 3000 GB @ 3,5" | 2120


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Hallo,

Ich wurde darauf hingewiesen, ich könne/solle hier "Platz 1 holen", daher also dieser Beitrag. Einen CrystalDiskInfo Screenshot kann ich allerdings nicht beisteuern, weil es sich hierbei um eine Linux Maschine handelt. Linux/UNIX-typisch kann ich also die Ausgabe der smartmontools bzw. des smartctl Binaries posten.

118236 | GrandAdmiralThrawn | Seagate Barracuda IV | 80GB @ 3.5" | 657

# smartctl -a /dev/hda | grep -e "Model Family" -e "Device Model" -e Start_Stop_Count -e Power_On_Hours
Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda ATA IV
Device Model:     ST380021A
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       657
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       118236

Ob das dennoch anerkannt werden wird, müßt ihr entscheiden. Die Kiste ist übrigens ein Athlon XP mit aktuell knapp 4 Jahren Uptime, der bei uns auf der Arbeit bis 2003/2004 als Sekretariatsrechner fungiert hat. Später wurde er "weil er halt schon da war" zu einem Router für einen Hörsaal umfunktioniert. Diese Funktion übt er nunmehr seit etwa 13 Jahren ohne Fehl und Tadel aus. Die Festplatte zeigt übrigens sehr viele Seek Errors und zig ECC Corrections (Im Bereich der Millionen), hat aber keinen einzigen kaputten Sektor, weder Pending, noch Reallocated, noch URE. Auch am Bus gibt es keine bisher unkorrigierbaren Fehler.

Mal schauen wie lange noch.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der &quot;Laufzeit&quot; Ranglisten Thread*

Ein Screenshot der smartctl Terminalausgabe sollte es dann schon mindestens sein.


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Hm, ok. Ein lokales Terminal gibt es nicht, die Maschine hat keine Eingabegeräte und keinen Monitor mehr angeschlossen, steht einfach so in einem Rack herum, nur mit Strom und Netzwerkkabeln dran. Was ich aber aktuell grade machen kann ist es, mich von zu Hause per puTTY einzuloggen, und sowas anzubieten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Akzeptiert und eingetragen, gratuliere.


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Akzeptiert und eingetragen, gratuliere.



Danke!

Vielleicht melde ich mich in 1-2 Jahren nochmal mit der Platte, wenn sie dann immer noch lebt.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Frühjahrsputz 2019:
Alle HDD und SSD Einträge von *vor* 2014 ohne Updates habe ich entfernt.


----------



## sam10k (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

bei einem bekannten eine WD blue 500GB mit über 40.000 betriebsstunden


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*



sam10k schrieb:


> bei einem bekannten eine WD blue 500GB mit über 40.000 betriebsstunden



Kommen da noch genaue Infos? So kann man daraus keinen Datensatz machen.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread [akt. Rekord = 105.589 Betriebsstunden]*

****update****

64.838 | PCGHGS | Crucial m4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 482


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Dann beiteilige ich mich auch einmal:


500GB SSD 850 Pro. Seit einigen Jahren die Nummer 1 Systemplatte mit mehreren überlebten Blitzeinschlägen und Notabschaltungen.

4743 | Lichtbringer1 | Samsung 850 Pro | 500GB @ 2,5" | 3041




4TB WD Blue HDD. Seit ein paar Jahren das ständig übervolle Videodatengrab.

3015| Lichtbringer1 | WD Blue | 4000 GB @ 3,5" | 2119


----------



## Inzersdorfer (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Frühsommerputz 1: HDD-Liste entrümpelt (10 Nachrichtenlose User bis inkl. 2015)
Frühsommerputz 2: SSD-Liste entrümpelt (2 Nachrichtenlose User bis inkl. 2015)


----------



## Motorionis (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

53.455h | 1 Fehlgeburt | Seagate | 160GB @ 3,5" | 7.200

Beweis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Injected_Pie (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Update
86333| Injected_Pie | WD2500JS | 250GB @ 3,5" | 61


----------



## Inzersdorfer (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

@Motorionis: Wie "1 Fehlgeburt"? Wer ist denn das? Und warum postest du dessen Platte?

Hab die einmal unter Motorionis eingestellt.


----------



## Motorionis (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

@Inzersdorfer: das ist n kumpel von mir der will die einreichen mit den namen dazu


----------



## ikkentobi (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Update von meinen beiden Platten:

81794| ikkentobi |WD15EADS  | 1,5TB @ 3,5" | 199
81726| ikkentobi |WD15EADS  | 1,5TB @ 3,5" | 199




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HardlineAMD (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

17698 | HardlineAMD | Samsung 830 | 128GB @ 2,5" | 12609
Verdammt, hab die Möglichkeit übersehen, die Seriennummer auszublenden. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grisu8 (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

4416 | Grisu8 | Samsung 960 Evo | 500GB@M.2 | 1144
16467 | Grisu8 | Samsung 840 EVO | 500GB@2.5 | 2534



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Score!


----------



## chill_eule (7. August 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Keine Ahnung ob es zu nem Platz in der Rangliste reicht, aber hier meine SSD von 2013:

16928 | chill_eule | Corsair Neutron  | 64GB@2.5" | 5655




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ouch, wird lansgam echt Zeit für ein neues System und ne neue Systemplatte


----------



## chill_eule (7. August 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Krass, die einzige Neutron in der Liste und gleich Platz 32 

Dann werde ich so lange warten mit dem Systemwechsel bis ich auf Platz 1 bin 

sry4spam!


----------



## Inzersdorfer (8. August 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Blöd halt nur das die mit 64 GB, abgesehen von eventuellen Defekten, nicht wirklich Zukunftssicher ist.
Die Neutron war scheints, weniger verbreitet als etwa die Force Modelle.


----------



## chill_eule (8. August 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Damals, Anno 2013, als ich mich entschied die Neutron zu kaufen haben 64Gb locker für Win7 gereicht, und seeehr viel schneller als meine bisherigen HDDs war sie halt auch 
Hatte selbst nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich das Ding nun 6 Jahre später immer noch im Einsatz habe. Win10 verbraucht natürlich viel mehr Speicher + die ganzen angesammelten Spielstände etc. im User Ordner...
Langsam wirds auch eng da drauf, aber sie hält noch durch! 
Ersatz ist geplant und auch so allmählich in Umsetzung


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. August 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

81486 | Lichtbringer1 | Samsung HD753LJ| 750GB@3.5" | 160 
Was man beim Aufräumen im Büro so alles findet. Der Rechner an dem die Platte hing ist auch schon älter wie man sieht.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

HDD

33499 | Headcrash | WD Blue | 1TB 3,5" | 7048




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. August 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

HDD

55011 | Lichtbringer1 | WD Green | 1000GB@3,5 Zoll | 85

@Inzernsdorfer
Das wusste ich nicht. Habe den Beitrag gelöscht und eine andere Platte genommen,


Ursprünglicher Text:

555250 | Lichtbringer1 |  HD161 | 160GB@3,5 Zoll | 253
Ich habe auch noch eine andere Platte mit 3 Millionen Betriebsstunden gefunden. Scheinbar halten die Platten sehr lange


----------



## Inzersdorfer (22. August 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Das ist *nicht witzig*, die HD161 zeigt ticks an, nicht Stunden (im Übrigen: 162045 hex sind 1450053 dez). 1 tick = 120 Sekunden = 48.335 Betriebsstunden.

Die HD161 ist jetzt mit 48.335 h eingetragen.

Auch gut: die Plätze 34-36 mit 55.011, 55.010 und 55.009 Stunden.


----------



## mardsis (30. August 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Habe ein Update für 2 Festplatten und 2 neue. Die Zwei Einträge von mir mit der HD161HJ kannst du gerne löschen, die sind wegen der Ticks fehlerhaft und die Platte ist auch nicht mehr im Einsatz.

Update:

3031 | mardsis | Seagate ST10000VN0004 | 10TB@3.5" | 17

18422 | mardsis | WD40EFRX | 4TB@3.5" | 58

Die WD habe ich vorerst ausgebaut (aktuell nicht benötigt), dafür ist jetzt eine zusätzliche IronWolf im Einsatz:

1691 | mardsis | Seagate ST10000VN0004 | 10TB@3.5" | 7

Außerdem neu; eine Intel SSD

2200 | mardsis | Intel SSD D3-S4610 | 480GB@2.5" | 360




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (31. August 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Eingetragen und entfernt. 

Das mit den Ticks läßt sich so nicht sagen, IMHO war die HD161 ein Übergangstyp bei der sowohl Tick- als auch Stundenzählung vorkamen, sehen kann man das genauer an den Hexadezimalen Rohwerten (Umstellen in CrystalDiskInfo von Dez auf HEX).


----------



## IluBabe (5. September 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Hier mal 4 neue Einträge:

HDD
32321 | IluBabe | Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 | 1TB @ 3,5" | 1037
32220 | IluBabe | Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 | 1TB @ 3,5" | 1038
Hab den Raid aufgelöst und auf ebay abgegeben. Hoffe mal sie werden noch Ihr Dasein bei Anderen lange haben. 

SSD:
3778 | IluBabe | Crucial M500 | 240GB @ 2,5" | 1104
2349 | IluBabe | Crucial MX300 | 750GB @ 2,5" | 326




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. September 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Na denn will ich auch mal wieder was dazugeben ...
Meine erste SSD damals läuft wacker weiter 

52000 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Crucial m4 | 128GB@2,5" | 1430


----------



## Brokoli1 (17. September 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Kunden-PC auf der Arbeit...krass was so alte Platten schaffen....

HDD
69213 | Brokoli1 | Seagate Barracuda ST830815AS | 80GB @ 3,5" | 1014






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdevilx (22. September 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Update bei meinen beiden Schätzchen

70391 xdevilx WD20EARS 2TB @ 3,5" 530






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




55549 xdevilxCrucial M4 256GB  @ 2,5" 120


Halten sich wacker die beiden, wobei die M4 jetzt durch Systemwechsel  zu einem Datenspeicher  in ruhigeres Umfeld  umgesiedelt  wird 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (22. September 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Eingetragen. Bitte die Form beachten 
55549 xdevilxCrucial M4 256GB  @ 2,5" 120 = 55.549 | xdevilx | Crucial M4 | 256GB  @ 2,5" | 120
danke

@ Crucial: mit 256 GB hupfst aber nicht weit.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Update:
16629 | Voodoo_Freak | Crucial M4  | 256GB@2,5" | 3852



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Eingetragen, ich dachte schon der Thread sei friedlich entschlafen...


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

SSD

19.469 | PCGHGS | Crucial MX100 | 512 GB @ 2,5" | 1382




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Eingetragen, ich dachte schon der Thread sei friedlich entschlafen...



Quatsch...klasse Idee

Und weils so schön ist:
6681 | Voodoo_Freak | Crucial MX300 | 525GB@2,5" | 1698



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6000 | Voodoo_Freak | Samsung Spinpoint F1 | 1000GB@3,5" | 2254



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramonx56 (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

SSD

14.306 | Ramonx56 | Crucial MX100 | 256GB @ 2,5" | 1205

PS: Wenn ich irgendwann mal ein bisschen mehr Zeit habe, kram ich die HDDs mit 35k Stunden raus.


----------



## Ramonx56 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Habe meinen Beitrag editiert. 
Die Angaben waren nicht korrekt. 
Bitte einmal korrigieren.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Korrigiert.


----------



## Spexxos (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Schon wieder ein ganzes Jahr rum. Zeit fürs Update.

HDD:
35138| Spexxos | Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C | 1TB @ 3.5" | 6743

SSD:
17407 | Spexxos | Crucial MX100 | 512GB @ 2.5" | 4113





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr-tommi (8. März 2020)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

HDD1:
60389 | mr-tommi | Samsung HD103UJ | 1TB @ 3.5" | 2456

HDD2:
60328 | mr-tommi | Samsung HD103UJ | 1TB @ 3.5" | 1780

Diese beiden HDDs laufen seit 2013 im TV-Aufnahme-Rechner, seit einigen Jahren zur Schonung 24/7... 

Meine SSDs schone ich zu sehr für diese Liste^^ 
Grundsätzliche Anmerkung: Für die SSDs wäre in der Tabelle in meinen Augen v.A. die TBW interessant - gut, kann man sich aus den Screens herauslesen, nur müsste man diese dazu immer suchen, sind ja nicht verlinkt (verlinken wäre natürlich auch eine Option, aber Arbeit)...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (9. März 2020)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Die GBW (angezeigt werden ja GB written) kann ich einpflegen (allerdings zeigen z.Bsp. die Crucial M4 sowie bestimmte Toshiba-SSDs diesen Wert nicht an, SMART ist ja nicht verpflichtend), das werde ich im Zuge eines Winterputzes der SSD Liste erledigen, dabei werde ich die Einschaltungen durch GBW ersetzten.


----------



## mr-tommi (10. März 2020)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Top - und fix^^
Aber auf CDI und oder die S.M.A.R.T.-Daten ist auch in anderen Fällen kein Verlass. Weiteres Bsp.: Die 2013 zeitgleich mit den HDD in den gestern genannten TV-Aufnahme-Rechner verbaute ADATA SSD S510 60GB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als diese drei Laufwerke in den Rechner kamen, war die SSD zwar neu, aber die HDD hatten höchstens 500 - 1000 Betriebsstunden. Und ich hab ihnen zugeguckt, wie sie über 30k auf über 60k geklettert sind. Die SSD hat mit exakt gleichen Betriebszeiten nur 581 Std.?! Never... Ich frage mich gerade, ob dieser Wert gar fix drin bleibt - muss ich echt mal beobachten...
Ansonsten habe ich die SSD geschont, wie nur was, z.B. hiberfil.sys und pagefile.sys deaktiviert und sonstige Optimierungen für geringen Schreibzugriff vorgenommen... Belohnung: hat erst knappe 3 TBW und läuft natürlich immer noch tadellos - wie der ganze Rechner, dem nur 2015 das Netzteil mal abgeraucht ist. Das war aber auch schon alt, von ~2006.

@Inzersdorfer: In die Toplist musste die SSD nun wirklich nicht einpflegen - sie käme mit diesen falschen Daten ja nur auf den letzten Rang.^^
Was mir jetzt gerade erst auffällt: Du korrigiertest ja, dass nicht TBW, sondern GBW angezeigt werden - offensichtlich in früheren Versionen nicht (obiger Screen von CDI v5.6.2 mit TBW), auf anderem PC mit CDI v6.8.2 schon. Hier im Thread haben die meisten wohl ein aktuelleres CDI installiert...


----------



## Inzersdorfer (10. März 2020)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Die Adata *könnte* da nur die Zeit in der Aktivitäten stattfanden anzeigen, bei einem Rechner der nur TV Aufnahmen abarbeitet *würde* das für die Systemplatte durchaus passen, *wenn* die erforderlichen minimalen Windowsprozesse im Arbeitsspeicher laufen braucht die SSD eben nichts weiter zu tun. Wers genau wissen will muß das halt austesten...

Ad GBW/TBW: is eh wurscht, genauer ist halt GBW.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (26. März 2020)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Frühlingsputz

In der Liste SSD wurde die letzte Spalte von Einschaltungen auf TBW umgestellt, gleichzeitig habe ich die Einträge die zuletzt 2015 oder davor eingestellt/aktualisiert wurden entfernt.

Die Crucial M4, Toshiba HG3, Samsung PM871, 851 und 470 sowie Hynix SL308 zeigen leider keine TBW in den Smartwerten an.

Bei der HDD Liste einmal alle Einträge vor 2016 entfernt.


----------



## Shydara (28. März 2020)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

49.448 | Shydara | Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS | 1TB @3,5" | 2333





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shydara (30. März 2020)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

2336 | Shydara |SanDisk SDSA5DK-016G-1006 | 16GB @ mSATA | 5,275 TBW

Das schöne sind die 134% Used Endurance Indicator
SSD mit sagenhaften 16 GB (ja, ist schon älter ) im mini-SATA Steckkartenformat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. März 2020)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*



Shydara schrieb:


> 2336 | Shydara |SanDisk SDSA5DK-016G-1006 | 16GB @ mSATA | 5,275 TBW
> 
> Das schöne sind die 134% Used Endurance Indicator
> SSD mit sagenhaften 16 GB (ja, ist schon älter ) im mini-SATA Steckkartenformat
> ...



Da muss ich jetzt mal nachfragen: Die SSD war in den letzten 10-15 Jahren nur 2300 Stunden in Betrieb, hat aber 5TB geschrieben?!  Was machst du denn damit?


----------



## Shydara (30. März 2020)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da muss ich jetzt mal nachfragen: Die SSD war in den letzten 10-15 Jahren nur 2300 Stunden in Betrieb, hat aber 5TB geschrieben?!  Was machst du denn damit?



Der PC ist ca 8 Jahre alt - damals wurden solche kleinen SSDs verwendet um den Zugriff auf häufig benötigte Daten zu beschleunigen - eine Art zusätzlicher Cache für die eigentliche Festplatte (Ohne eigenem Laufwerksbuchstaben).
Die Betriebsstundenzahl möchte ich fast bezweifeln, da die zugehörige Festplatte 13.195 Betriebsstunden aufweist - bei ebenfalls 1527x Eingeschaltet.

Abgesehen davon sind 5TB relativ.. in meinem Firmen-Netzwerk sichere ich jeden Tag über 40.000 Dateien mit über 6GB Datenvolumen - da hat man in einem Jahr schon rund 1,5 TB an Datensicherungen.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (30. März 2020)

*AW: [Langläufer] Der "Laufzeit" Ranglisten Thread*

Denkbar ist das der Betriebsstundenzähler durchaus korrekt ist, wenn nur die Zeiten der tatsächlichen Zugriffe auf die Cacheplatte gezählt wurden.


----------



## Toby-ch (23. April 2020)

Hier eine WD-Green 1 TB HDD Hersteller Datum Dezember 2009
Ihr verlauf: 
Gekauft als WD MyBOOK Live 
Letzter dienst als RAID 1 Platte in einem HPE Microserver G8 24/7
Deshalb nur 67 Starts. Nun wird sie "geschreddert"
Ich glaube für eine WD Green ein guter Wert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (23. April 2020)

Alle 8 Minuten eine Entladung der Kopfgruppe (309.369), alle 4h40 ein Stop des Spindles (8784). 

Die schwebenden und wiederzugewiesenen Sektoren waren wohl schon vor dem RAID Einsatz da, oder fliegt die jetzt raus weil es das RAID zerlegt hat?


----------



## Toby-ch (23. April 2020)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Alle 8 Minuten eine Entladung der Kopfgruppe (309.369), alle 4h40 ein Stop des Spindles (8784).


Wo siehst du diese Werte auf meinem Screenshot?
Nein ich habe die HDD im PC ausgelesen mit HDDSentinel und währen des schreib und Lese Test ist ihr wert von 9% auf 0 % gesunken... Schreib Test ging gut, beim lesen sieht es schlecht aus, die ist RIP.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (23. April 2020)

C1 Laden/Entladen Rohwert hex 4B879 = dez. 309.369
04 Start/Stopp des Spindles hex 2250 = dez. 8.784


----------



## marcelboomlp (4. Mai 2020)

Also ich hab ja nur einen ewigen Dauerbrenner hier  Die Wiederzugewiesenen Sektoren sind schon 30000 Betriebsstunden her


----------



## Inzersdorfer (5. Mai 2020)

Da die noch im Einsatz ist nehm ich das Schätzchen in die Liste auf.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (7. Juni 2020)

Zeit für ein Update


----------



## marcelboomlp (8. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich noch eine Reinschicken darf, aber hier ist eine Uralte Platte die zwar 300 Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren hat aber trotzdem funktioniert ;D
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juni 2020)

marcelboomlp schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich noch eine Reinschicken darf, aber hier ist eine Uralte Platte die zwar 300 Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren hat aber trotzdem funktioniert ;D
> Screenshot by Lightshot



Mal ne blöde Frage: Lag die Platte 20 Jahre im Schrank bevor du sie in Betrieb genommen hast?  

80GB Festplatten gibts schon ewig nicht mehr und die hat wirklich keine hohe Laufzeit


----------



## marcelboomlp (8. Juni 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage: Lag die Platte 20 Jahre im Schrank bevor du sie in Betrieb genommen hast?
> 
> 80GB Festplatten gibts schon ewig nicht mehr und die hat wirklich keine hohe Laufzeit



ich will ja nix sagen aber ich hab haufenweise von denen und davon war die am besten 
und ich hatte die eigentlich die letzten 2 Jahre im betrieb


----------



## Inzersdorfer (8. Juni 2020)

300 Wiederzugewiesene sind *noch nicht* letal, zeigen aber wohl Oberflächenfehler, weitere 15 Sektoren konnten nicht gelesen werden (ID C5), ob die defekt sind und auch ersetzt werden müßen zeigt sich erst nach einem Beschreiben selbiger.

Ich nehm die halt einmal in die Liste auf.


----------



## Kruemel2501 (9. Juni 2020)

Klink mich hier auch mal eben mit zwei ein, die zwar einige Jahre auf dem Buckel haben aber mehr oder weniger wenig Stunden 

Eine aus dem Jahr 2011


----------



## Kruemel2501 (9. Juni 2020)

Klink mich hier auch mal eben mit zwei ein, die zwar einige Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, aber mehr oder weniger, wenig Stunden 

Eine aus dem Jahr 2011, kommt wohl am Abend, das Drag and Drop, funktioniert am Smartphone wohl nicht wie es sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als auch eine etwas ältere aus dem Jahr 2003-2005, ist schon zu lange her um es noch genau zu wissen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marcelboomlp (9. Juni 2020)

marcelboomlp schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich noch eine Reinschicken darf, aber hier ist eine Uralte Platte die zwar 300 Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren hat aber trotzdem funktioniert ;D
> Screenshot by Lightshot



lösch die mal wieder raus,  und mach die hier rein. Ist aktiv in einen 2t Rechner verbaut und hat keine Fehler Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## marcelboomlp (10. Juni 2020)

Kruemel2501 schrieb:


> Klink mich hier auch mal eben mit zwei ein, die zwar einige Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, aber mehr oder weniger, wenig Stunden
> 
> Eine aus dem Jahr 2011, kommt wohl am Abend, das Drag and Drop, funktioniert am Smartphone wohl nicht wie es sollte.
> 
> ...


----------



## HisN (10. Juni 2020)

Fast 7 Jahre Laufzeit. 
Garantie ist 2013 *abgelaufen(!)*.
Gerade aus meinem NAS ausgebaut und durch 8TB-Platten ersetzt..

60.418 | HisN | Western Digital WD20EARS | 2 TB @ 3,5" | 227

60.236 | HisN | Western Digital WD20EARS | 2 TB @ 3,5" | 181






2TB WD20EARS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruemel2501 (10. Juni 2020)

marcelboomlp schrieb:


> Kruemel2501 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klink mich hier auch mal eben mit zwei ein, die zwar einige Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, aber mehr oder weniger, wenig Stunden
> ...


----------



## marcelboomlp (10. Juni 2020)

Kruemel2501 schrieb:


> marcelboomlp schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die hat einen kleinen, meine beiden neuen von Toshiba aus 2019 haben je Platte 32 MB Cache.
> ...


----------



## marcelboomlp (10. Juni 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Fast 7 Jahre Laufzeit.
> Garantie ist 2013 *abgelaufen(!)*.
> Gerade aus meinem NAS ausgebaut und durch 8TB-Platten ersetzt..
> 
> ...



das sind ja mal schöne, ohne irgendwelche Fehler oder Neuzugewiesene Sektoren


----------



## HisN (10. Juni 2020)

Es sind aber nur noch zwei von ursprünglich fünf, die anderen drei wurden über die Jahre ersetzt. Sind wohl die besten vom "Wurf"


----------



## Inzersdorfer (10. Juni 2020)

Ein kurzer Zwischenruf: bitte das Format für die Eintragung in die Liste beachten!

Beispiel: *60.236 | HisN | Western Digital WD20EARS | 2 TB @ 3,5" | 181*

Im Übrigen bitte den SMART Screenshot hier im Forum als Anhang hereinstellen.

@marcelboomlp: man darf seine Posts hier auch korrigieren und ergänzen, das kannst du über die "Bearbeiten" Schaltfläche unter dem Post erreichen.


----------



## marcelboomlp (10. Juni 2020)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Zwischenruf: bitte das Format für die Eintragung in die Liste beachten!
> 
> Beispiel: *60.236 | HisN | Western Digital WD20EARS | 2 TB @ 3,5" | 181*
> 
> ...



oh, ja okay kenne mich noch nicht so gut mit diesen Forum aus


----------



## roheed (15. Juni 2020)

hallo zusammen, ich habe ein merkwürdiges phänomen. Hab ne neue SSD im firmenrechner und der lief jetzt sicherlich schon seit mitte März mehr oder weniger 24x7 durch. CDI version 8.6 zeigt mir aber lediglich 221 Betriebsstunden an. Das sind ja nicht mal 10 arbeitstage.  

es handelt sich um eine Samsung M2 ssd. Aber keine evo oder sowas. OEM zeug halt. Ich denke ist nen SMART bug oder zählt die SSD nur noch wirklich wenn sie "Aktiv" ist?! Läuft windows drauf, denk sie ist ja dauernd am rödeln.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (15. Juni 2020)

Denkbar ist, das nur bei Schreibvorgängen mitgezählt wird. Und warum?: totgelesen hab ich noch bei keiner SSD gesehen. 

Obwohl, so ein Thread hätte was: "Hilfe ich habe meine SSD totgelesen".

Teste einmal mit GSmartControl (Windows GUI Version der Smartmontools)

Download GSmartControl from SourceForge.net


----------



## roheed (16. Juni 2020)

aufn laptop tut das tool, aufn desktop mit besagter Samsung OEM SSD wird sie nicht erkannt. der HEX Wert bei der samsung ist E0. das rechnet er auf 224h um. Ich denke da fehlt noch der Faktor zehn. 90tage x24h kommt man auf 2160h betriebsstunden. Da scheinen mir 2240h mehr als realistisch. werd heut mal beobachten ob er wirklich im +10h Rythmus zählt.


----------



## roheed (18. Juni 2020)

okey, die theorie das es nur um einen Faktor zehn fehler handeln könnte ist es nicht. Alle 24h Realtime kommen ca. 3h drauf. Vorher mal innerhalb 6h realtime ist 1h drauf. Sehr kurios, was auch immer er da mitschreibt


----------



## marcelboomlp (8. Juli 2020)

Huhu! 
Habe heute 2 Quantum Fireballs gekauft, sehr schöne SMART Werte!!
Kommen aus einen RAID 1, deswegen die niedrigen Einschaltungen.

Achja die SSD würde ich gerne auf die SSD Liste schreiben.


----------



## roheed (24. Juli 2020)

marcelboomlp schrieb:


> Huhu!
> Habe heute 2 Quantum Fireballs gekauft, sehr schöne SMART Werte!!
> Kommen aus einen RAID 1, deswegen die niedrigen Einschaltungen.
> 
> Achja die SSD würde ich gerne auf die SSD Liste schreiben.



Bitte 1. Startpost beachten und "Formatierung" einhalten. erspart dem Pfleger deutlichen aufwand bzw. ist überhaupt kriterium in die liste aufgenommen zu werden


----------



## Inzersdorfer (24. Juli 2020)

Diese Hinweise gabs auch schon per PM, die Reaktion darauf: ...nix.


----------



## marcelboomlp (26. Juli 2020)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Diese Hinweise gabs auch schon per PM, die Reaktion darauf: ...nix.



Ja, hatte es Vergessen :/


----------



## cordonbleu (26. Juli 2020)

marcelboomlp schrieb:


> Ja, hatte es Vergessen :/



Aber die geforderte Formatierung mal nachzureichen, ist auch zu anstrengend? Also wohl doch kein Interesse an einem Eintrag in die Liste


----------



## marcelboomlp (28. Juli 2020)

marcelboomlp schrieb:


> Huhu!
> Habe heute 2 Quantum Fireballs gekauft, sehr schöne SMART Werte!!
> Kommen aus einen RAID 1, deswegen die niedrigen Einschaltungen.
> 
> Achja die SSD würde ich gerne auf die SSD Liste schreiben.



90658 | marcelboomlp | Quantum | 30GB 3,5" | 65
47529 | marcelboomlp | Quantum | 30GB 3,5" | 79


----------



## marcelboomlp (28. Juli 2020)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Aber die geforderte Formatierung mal nachzureichen, ist auch zu anstrengend? Also wohl doch kein Interesse an einem Eintrag in die Liste



Naja jetz hab ichs gemacht, bin nicht so oft in diesen Forum


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2020)

57003 | Stryke7 | OCZ Vertex 3 | 60GB @ 2,5" | 435




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein kleines Update, um aufs Treppchen zu kommen. Nachdem die Platte jahrelang wenig getan hat, beherbergt sie nun die Betriebssystempartition eines meiner Server.



Anmerkung:

Ich fände es interessant, eine weitere Liste zu starten, welche das Alter von Datenträgern bei Ausfällen aufnimmt. Mir ist vor kurzem wieder eine Festplatte abgeraucht und ich war überrascht, dass es eine der neusten im Server war. 
Auch im großen Rechner scheint eine Platte sich dem Ende zu nähern, und auch dort ist es nicht die älteste Platte.

So viele Datensätze wie wir hier zusammentragen, könnte man daraus mit Sicherheit interessante Informationen gewinnen. 
Features die man untersuchen könnte: 
- Unterschiede zwischen Bauarten
- Hersteller-Vergleich
- Prüfung der Gerüchte, dass bestimmte Größen häufiger ausfallen als andere
- Entwicklung der Haltbarkeit über verschiedene Generationen hinweg
- ...


----------



## Inzersdorfer (28. Juli 2020)

Sowohl die Neueinträge von marcelboomlp als auch das Update von Stryke7 eingepflegt.

@Stryke7:  Je höher die Datendichte umso fragiler die HDD (Ausgenommen Serienfehler bestimmter Plattenserien). Eine solche Liste erscheint mir wenig sinnvoll, die jeweiligen individuellen Gegebenheiten und Einflüße machen solche Vergleiche wertlos wenn man nicht drölfzig Unterkategorien mit einbezieht, wer soll das pflegen...


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2020)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> @Stryke7:  Je höher die Datendichte umso fragiler die HDD (Ausgenommen Serienfehler bestimmter Plattenserien).


Ist das so?  Dann würden Festplatten ja kontinuierlich fehleranfälliger, da doch die Datendichte immer weiter steigt? 


Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Eine solche Liste erscheint mir wenig sinnvoll, die jeweiligen individuellen Gegebenheiten und Einflüße machen solche Vergleiche wertlos wenn man nicht drölfzig Unterkategorien mit einbezieht, wer soll das pflegen...


Ich denke, das kommt auf die Menge der Datensätze an. Umso mehr es werden, desto weniger relevant sind die individuellen Gegebenheiten.  
Außer natürlich, dass zum Beispiel 2,5" HDDs öfter in Notebooks sind als 3,5" HDDs und somit mutmaßlich regelmäßiger Erschütterungen ausgesetzt sind, und ähnliches.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2020)

Korrektur:

57003 | Stryke7 | OCZ Vertex 3 | 60GB @ 2,5" | 1,03


Hab gerade erst gesehen, dass die beiden Tabellen für HDD und SSD unterschiedlich sind, und bei SSDs nicht die Anzahl der Starts, sondern das Schreibvolumen im letzten Feld steht.


----------



## DarkHercules (20. August 2020)

Kann man hier eigentlich auch SSHDs mit angeben?
Und auf welche Liste kommen die dann?


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2020)

DarkHercules schrieb:


> Kann man hier eigentlich auch SSHDs mit angeben?
> Und auf welche Liste kommen die dann?



SSHDs sind Festplatten mit großem Cache, daher würde ich sie als HDD ansehen.  

Eines der ausschlaggebenden Merkmale ist für mich, dass der elektronische Speicher seine Daten nicht behält wenn er ausgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (20. August 2020)

Zu den HDD, hatte selbst so ein Schätzchen, der Vorteil war nur beim Booten gegenüber HDD gegeben.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> SSHDs sind Festplatten mit großem Cache, daher würde ich sie als HDD ansehen.
> 
> Eines der ausschlaggebenden Merkmale ist für mich, dass der elektronische Speicher seine Daten nicht behält wenn er ausgeschaltet wird.



Ich muss mich korrigieren, bei den meisten SSHDs hat man einen Magnet- und einen Flash-Speicher.  Damit sind es auch vollwertige SSDs. 

Vorhin habe ich einfach auf den ersten Suchtreffer auf DDG geklickt, aber dessen Autor hat das wohl selbst nicht richtig verstanden. 


Hmm. Damit stimme ich für die Einführung einer neuen Kategorie "SSHD", da sie sonst genau genommen in beiden Listen (SSD und HDD) aufgeführt werden müssten.


----------



## Knogle (20. August 2020)

Da ich Linuxer bin, leider nur smartctl Output.

Nettes Teil hier.

89657 | Knogle | WD2502ABYS | 251GB @ 3,5" | 36


----------



## Inzersdorfer (21. August 2020)

@Knogle: eingetragen

Nachsatz zur SSHD: man kann nicht auf den Flash-Speicher zugreifen, der dient nur als großer Read-Cache, daher HDD-Liste. Im Übrigen sind SSHD eh eine aussterbende Spielart und waren (zurecht) wenig verbreitet.


----------



## chill_eule (21. August 2020)

SSHD gehören hier definitv mit rein, allerdings als normale HDD. Habe selbst so eine im Einsatz gehabt, bevor meine Games alle auf eine reine SSD gewandert sind.
Vorteil ist halt der "riesige" cache und vor allem kurze Ladezeiten, aber eigentlich bleibt es doch eine stinknormale HDD.


----------



## cyberghost74 (14. September 2020)

Hier mein Beitrag:  18186 Std | cyberghost74 | Samsung HD753LJ | 750GB @ 3,5" | 2940  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (14. September 2020)

Eingetragen.

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich die Ränge (1., 2., ...) hier händisch in der Liste nachtragen werde, die hat ja Xenforo "verschluckt".


----------



## chill_eule (14. September 2020)

Ätsch! 

30081 Std. | chill_eule | Samsung HD753LJ | 750GB @3,5" | 9591




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (15. September 2020)

ich habe ebenfalls zwei SSHD + SSD im einsatz. Wirklich merken tu ich die SSHD im alltag eigentlich nicht. Würde sie auch im HDD baum einfließen lassen und keine extra gruppe für aufmachen. dafür waren sie einfach zu exotisch und der Flash Anteil ist in meinen augen vernachläßigbar


----------



## roheed (22. September 2020)

@Inzersdorfer 

falls du die tabelle im startpost umgeschrieben haben willst, hier gibts ein Tool vom Foren-Admin....






						Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PCGH Extreme
					

Die Community für alle Fans von Grafikkarten, CPUs, Overclocking, Wasserühlung, Luftkühlung, PC Games und mehr




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




hab meinen thread schon umgestellt bzw umstellen lassen und man kanns jetzt wieder anschauen XD


----------



## Inzersdorfer (23. September 2020)

@roheed

Inwiefern kannst du die Rangliste nicht anschauen?


----------



## roheed (23. September 2020)

ich kann sie schon anschauen ^^ das war eher so gemeint, dass sie jetzt optisch wieder ansprechender ist. JEtzt hast mehr einen Fließtext, als eine tabelle wie früher. Mich stört es nicht wie du es handhaben willst  dachte nur wenn du es wieder in einer tabelle haben willst kannst das Tool nutzen


----------



## Inzersdorfer (27. September 2020)

Ich wollte wieder einmal die Liste von Einträgen inaktiver User bereinigen, dabei ist mir allerdings ein heftiger Userschwund aufgestoßen, von 78 Usern die hier ihre HDD und/oder SSD eingetragen haben, sind mittlerweile 42 nicht mehr aktiv: 7 zuletzt 2016, 4 zuletzt 2017, 6 zuletzt 2018, 10 zuletzt 2019, 14 zuletzt von Jänner bis Juni 2020 und 1 User hat die Abfrage eingeschränkt, was immer das sein soll.

Na servas...


----------



## chill_eule (27. September 2020)

Ich bin noch da, mein Beitrag ist noch nicht soo alt 

Manchmal muss man einfach ausmisten... ist dann halt so...


----------



## roheed (28. September 2020)

was ist daran so schlimm wenn "inaktive" user in der Tabelle sind?  ich denke das forum hat allgemein ziemlich viel federn lassen müssen die letzten jahre. oder wieviel sind nur aktiv wenn sie grad aktuell ein problem haben.


----------



## roheed (14. Oktober 2020)

*SSD : 14522 | Roheed | Toshiba THNSFC128GBSJ | 128GB @ 2,5" | *n.A.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillflo (17. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

hier mal mein Schmuckstück:


*33.640 | Chillflo | Crucial RealSSD C300 | 128GB @ 2,5 | n.A.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frecyboy (20. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen,

*94312* *| Frecyboy | Seagate ST3500630NS | 500GB @ 3,5 | 41
94311 | Frecyboy | Seagate ST3500630NS | 500GB @ 3,5 | 41
94310 | Frecyboy | Seagate ST3500630NS | 500GB @ 3,5 | 41*

Halten doch länger als gedacht.
Danke fürs Pflegen der Liste .


----------



## Inzersdorfer (20. Oktober 2020)

Eingetragen, mal am Rande: warum stellst du hier 10 Monate alte Screenshots ein??


----------



## QeeQuu (20. Oktober 2020)

54.783h | QuuQee | Seagate | 500 GB @ 3,5" | 7.200

OMV Screen


----------



## Inzersdorfer (20. Oktober 2020)

Einträge des Users der seinen Usernamen nicht richtig schreiben will wurden nach 3 Tagen wieder entfernt bzw. nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## QeeQuu (20. Oktober 2020)

^^sorry

32.344 | QuuQee    | OCZ-Agility 4    | 256 GB @ 2,5    | 14,58

hoffe das es diesmal stimmt...


----------



## roheed (21. Oktober 2020)

na das mit deinem username mußt noch bissel üben


----------



## WC-Ente (27. Oktober 2020)

25.137 | WC-Ente | OCZ Vertex 3 | 120GB @ 2,5 | n.A.


----------



## Brokoli1 (30. Oktober 2020)

Update...

HDD
79002 | Brokoli1 | Seagate Barracuda ST830815AS | 80GB @ 3,5" | 1014


----------



## chill_eule (29. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt gibt sie doch langsam den Geist auf 

Nicht mal 10 Jahre alt  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (30. Dezember 2020)

298 Fehler im internen Datenpfad der Samsung (B8 End to End Errors), über 99.000  CRC Fehler des SATA Kabels (oder selten des SATA Steckers). Die gibt nicht "langsam" den Geist auf, die ist schon ein Zombie.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Dezember 2020)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> über 99.000 CRC Fehler des SATA Kabels


Ich hatte tatsächlich über einen längeren Zeitraum wohl ein defektes Kabel dran hängen, das ist aber behoben 

Ersatz ist gestern gekommen, fehlerfrei und inzwischen auch nicht mehr jungfräulich.

Haben wir einen HDD out-of-the-box thread? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich trag die P300 einmal in die Liste ein, kannst ja gelegentlich in einem Jahr updaten.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Dezember 2020)

Momentan als Minus-Rekord auf Platz 99.999 

Mal schauen wieviele Stunden ich in einem Jahr schaffe *wecker stell*


----------



## Olstyle (30. Dezember 2020)

Windows Platte seit Ewigkeiten

24031 | Olstyle | Intel X25-M G2 Postville | 80GB @ 2,5"| 21,163



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (31. Dezember 2020)

@Olstyle : eingetragen
@chill_eule : must dir halt Mühe geben damits am 30.12.2021 um 11h mehr als 8.765 Stunden sind.


----------



## Joogie11 (4. Januar 2021)

50842 _ Joogie11 _ KINGSTON SV300S37A120G _ 128gb

Rödelt seit mehr als 3 Jahren fleißig auf meinem Debian System


----------



## chill_eule (13. Januar 2021)

Moin!

Zählen auch Laptop HDDs? 

Falls ja:

13515 | chill_eule | Toshiba MK3252GSX | 320GB @ 2,5" | 4934




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin nämlich grad auf der Suche nach Ersatz und hab mal aus neugier Crystaldisk angeworfen


----------



## Inzersdorfer (14. Januar 2021)

Die hab ich einmal eingetragen, lieber sind mir aber Platten die noch eine Zukunft haben...


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2021)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Die hab ich einmal eingetragen, lieber sind mir aber Platten die noch eine Zukunft haben...


Die Platte hat 12 wiederzugewiesene Sektoren, kann sein dass die noch lange läuft.  Vielleicht aber auch nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Januar 2021)

Die wird so oder so durch eine SSD im Laptop ersetzt, damit der mal _etwas _aus dem Quark kommt.
(Core 2 Duo mit 4GB DDR2 RAM )


----------



## TheOpenfield (14. Januar 2021)

29.058 | TheOpenfield | Samsung 830 | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 30.131

Bis Mitte letzten Jahres noch die Haupt-Systemplatte gewesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin froh das ich mich damals (bald 9 Jahre her) nicht von den ganzen Lebensdauer-Panikern mitreißen lassen habe. Habe die SSD immer ohne Rücksicht auf Verlust genutzt (bspw. früher oft beim Gaming dauerhaft eine Pufferaufnahme gemacht und damit viele Gigabyte pro Minute geschrieben+gelöscht). 

Mittlerweile wissen es zum Glück alle besser. Die Dinger sind einfach nicht tot zu bekommen bei normaler Nutzung.

Einen relevanten Unterschied als Systemplatte im Alltag spüre ich ebenfalls nicht ggü. meinen aktuellen m.2s (SN550, 970Pro).


----------



## Spexxos (6. Februar 2021)

Jährliches Update:

HDD:
39258| Spexxos | Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C | 1TB @ 3.5" | 7369

SSD:
21540| Spexxos | Crucial MX100 | 512GB @ 2.5" | 125,18

Cheers und bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## Vulnerabilus (18. Februar 2021)

Meine treue Datenplatte :

HDD:
59525 | Vulnerabilus | WD Green WD20EARX | 2TB @ 3.5" | 3907




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (18. Februar 2021)

Sehr schön, man beachte die 1.650.723 Ladezyklen, und das ohne jegliche Probleme, obwohl nur Garantie für 300.000 Ladezyklen gewährt wird*, soviel zu den lustigen "Hilfe meine Platte hat xyz Ladezyklen pro Minute" Threads.

*) http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/SpecSheet/ENG/2879-701229.pdf


----------



## Vulnerabilus (20. Februar 2021)

Die Platte ist übrigens motiviert durch meinen Silentfetisch schon immer und bis jetzt in einem Sientmaxx-Festplattenkühler installiert. Könnte gut sein, dass dies zu der langen Lebenszeit beigetragen hat, vermute ich mal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. März 2021)

Ich habe gerade drei ausgefallene Festplatten und eine SSD hier und möchte noch einmal vorschlagen, eine neue Liste einzuführen, mit Alter und Laufzeit bei Ausfall. (+Hersteller, Modell, Größe,  Anzahl Starts und Schreibvolumen)

Ich denke nach wie vor, dass das ebenfalls sehr interessant wäre.

Wir haben hier im Thread jetzt über 1000 Momentaufnahmen von Festplatten die noch laufen, aber das sagt weniger aus. Gleichzeitig denke ich, dass wir damit genug Einträge für diese neue Liste zusammenbekommen würden.

Man könnte einen neuen Thread starten aber ich fände es schöner, wenn das hier gemeinsam gesammelt wäre.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2021)

Ich habe nun einen Thread erstellt, der sich mit den SMART-Werten von Festplatten an ihrem Lebensende beschäftigt. 






						[Langläufer] Der "Ausfall" Ranglisten Thread
					

In Ergänzung zum Laufzeit Thread möchte ich hier eine Übersicht für ausgefallene Laufwerke eröffnen. Diese wird ebenfalls nach Anzahl der Betriebsstunden sortiert werden.   Die Übersicht soll folgende Attribute bekommen:  Typ: HDD oder SSD Hersteller Modell Speichergröße Anzahl der Starts...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen, mir dort zu zeigen, in welchem Alter eure Platten jetztendlich aufgegeben haben!


----------



## HisN (10. April 2021)

Uha ... mir ist gar nicht bewusst gewesen, wie alt meine Cache-SSDs im Fileserver sind.



> smartctl 7.1 2019-12-30 r5022 [x86_64-linux-5.10.21-Unraid] (local build)
> Copyright (C) 2002-19, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org
> 
> === START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
> ...




SSD : 65012 | HisN | Samsung 840 Evo | 120GB @ 2,5" | 65122630709 

Wobei die Zahl LBAs sind. Weiß nicht wie man das Umrechnet. Ist nen Unraid-Server, also kann ich da leider auch kein Screenshot von CrystalDiskinfo liefern. Ist ja noch in Betrieb 




> smartctl 7.1 2019-12-30 r5022 [x86_64-linux-5.10.21-Unraid] (local build)
> Copyright (C) 2002-19, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org
> 
> === START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
> ...



SSD : 61267 | HisN | Crucial m4 | 256GB @ 2,5" | 235224154942


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2021)

****update****

80.716 | PCGHGS | Crucial m4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 501


----------



## Inzersdorfer (10. April 2021)

@HisN : LBA = 512 Byte, ergibt also für die 840:  31.053 GiB und für die m4: 112.163 GiB

@PCGHS : eingetragen.


----------



## UncleBenZ13 (10. Juni 2021)

53690 | UncleBenZ13 | WD Black WD1502FAEX | 1,5TB @ 3.5" @ 7200 RPM | 5350
42461 | UncleBenZ13| HGST Deskstar 7K4000 (HDS724040ALE640) | 4TB @ 3.5" | 2885


----------



## Guru4GPU (13. Juni 2021)

Hier ein paar Intel SSDs aus meinen Homelab Servern: 

*SSD 1 : 20445 | Guru4GPU | Intel SSD DC S3500 | 120GB @ 2,5" | 378174 GB
SSD 2 : 19365 | Guru4GPU | Intel SSD DC S3500 | 120GB @ 2,5" | 376501 GB
SSD 3 : 27198 | Guru4GPU | Intel SSD 320 | 80GB @ 2,5" | 11976 GB
SSD 4 : 46420 | Guru4GPU | Intel SSD 710 | 100GB @ 2,5" | 566055 GB*


----------



## TheNyan (2. März 2022)

Moin, wird das hier eigentlich noch gepflegt? Ich muss die 2TB von xdevilx zurücküberholen 

Update:

78.190TheNyanWD20EADS-22R6B02 TB @ 3,5"828

War:

61.693TheNyanWD20EADS-22R6B02 TB @ 3,5"556

Die Gesundheit nimmt ab, aber so ist das im Alter eben


----------



## Rangod (2. März 2022)

Meine erste SSD <3 Glaube die hat damals fast 200 EUR gekostet, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. Dient seit Jahren nur noch als Resterampe für die Eigenen Dokumente wenn Windows mal wieder geplättet werden muss.

31.243 | Rangod | ADATA S510 | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 6679


----------



## Inzersdorfer (3. März 2022)

TheNyan schrieb:


> Moin, wird das hier eigentlich noch gepflegt?


Sicher doch, aber halt erst nachdem ein User etwas gepostet hat.


chill_eule schrieb:


> *wecker stell*


Den Wecker überhöhrt?


----------



## HisN (3. März 2022)

Für meine erste SSD müsste ich irgendwo einen Rechner mit IDE Anschluss, oder einen IDE Adapter auftreiben …. Mal im Hinterkopf behalten für die nächste Caseking Bestellung …


----------



## chill_eule (3. März 2022)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Den Wecker überhöhrt?


Scheint so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. März 2022)

63.113 | Stryke7 | Samsung 830 | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 30,13


Ich hätte da mal ein Update


----------



## PCGHGS (4. März 2022)

****update****
88.430 | PCGHGS | Crucial m4 | 64 GB @ 2,5" | 515




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (4. März 2022)

@PCGHGS  hat jetzt den SSD Laufzeitrekord
@Stryke7  nachgetragen
@chill_eule  nachgetragen


----------



## Inzersdorfer (7. März 2022)

In Vorbereitung des Frühjahrsputz 2022 der am nächsten Wochenende erfolgen soll:

User die abgemeldet sind: beide Einträge entfernt.
HardlineAMD, Headcrash
Letzte Forumsaktivität 2016: Einträge entfernt.
hobbebobbe, greatcwwc, Basti8766, Jonsen29, Sionn, Drachenlord_1510, HunterD22
Letzte Forenaktivität 2017: Einträge entfernt.
KroMa, chivez, RaVeNsClaw, carlito1337, HeadCrash366
Letzte Forenaktivität 2018: Einträge entfernt.
Bennz, ffupsuam, MrBobFelder, Salanto, rantznacken, EastCoast, Thomsenpcghe, Balu_
Letzte Forenaktivität 2019: Einträge entfernt.
Baggi17, muchomambo, xondra, GrandAdmiralThrawn, Motorionis,
grenn-CB, xdevilx, IluBabe, nonamez78

geplant ist, alle Einträge der User bis zu den letzten Forenaktivitäten 2018 oder 2019 zu entfernen, ausgenommen die ersten 3 Einträge jeder Kategorie.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. März 2022)

Aber warum?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (8. März 2022)

Jemand der diese Frage stellt würde die Antwort eh nicht verstehen...

Du darfst aber gerne den Thread übernehmen, dann kannst du ihn unaufgeräumt weiterführen, also hurtig ans Werk zur Übernahme, wie geschrieben würde ich ansonsten am Sa/So mit dem Frühjahrsputz beginnen.

Bisher aufgeräumt:
Sa. 12.03.22: Einträge der abgemeldeten bzw. seit 2016 inaktiven User entfernt.
So. 13.03.22: Einträge der seit 2017 inaktiven User entfernt.
Sa. 19.03.22: Einträge der seit 2018 inaktiven User entfernt.
So. 20.03.22: Einträge der seit 2019 inaktiven User entfernt.

Jeweils ausgenommen die ersten 3 Einträge jeder Kategorie.


----------



## Joogie11 (26. März 2022)

Mal einkleines Update:
KINGSTON SV300S37A120G - 60433h
HGST HDN724040ALE640 - 51492h
WDC WD40EFRX-68WT0N0 - 49265h

60433 _ Joogie11 _ KINGSTON SV300S37A120G _ 128gb
51492 _ Joogie11 _ HGST HDN724040ALE640 _ 4Tb
49265 _ Joogie11 _ WDC WD40EFRX-68WT0N0 _ 4Tb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cordonbleu (24. April 2022)

Ich würde auch gerne mal zwei Exemplare eintragen lassen: 

15612 | cordonbleu | Samsung SSD 830 | 128 GB @ 2,5" | 14,17
8826 | cordonbleu | Samsung SSD 840 evo | 120 GB @ 2,5" | 19,05


----------



## Brokoli1 (17. August 2022)

Das Ding rennt und rennt..

94697 | Brokoli1 | Seagate ST380815AS | 80 GB @ 3,5" | 1017


----------



## Inzersdorfer (18. August 2022)

Nach 4 Monaten stört jemand die Grabesruhe dieses Threads...  

Wie dem auch sei, Update eingetragen,


----------



## thrust26 (18. September 2022)

Meine olle Samsung 830 läuft und läuft...

Rekordverdächtig?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. September 2022)

Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, meine 830 128GB liegt jetzt bei 67.000 Betriebsstunden 
Deine Schreibleistung ist allerdings deutlich höher.


----------



## INU.ID (19. September 2022)

Seine Schreibvorgänge und Betriebsstunden kann ich toppen, deine 67.000 allerdings nicht. 

44600 | INU.ID | Corsair Force GT | 120GB @ 2,5" | 89




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thrust26 (19. September 2022)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, meine 830 128GB liegt jetzt bei 67.000 Betriebsstunden
> Deine Schreibleistung ist allerdings deutlich höher.


Ich vermute die Schreibleistung dürfte für die Lebensdauer relevanter sein, oder?  INU.ID toppt mich da aber auch locker.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (21. September 2022)

Die SSD von @thrust26 und @INU.ID wurden in die Liste eingetragen.


----------



## INU.ID (21. September 2022)

Dann wollen wir doch direkt weiter machen.   

HDD

43.687 | INU.ID | WD Raptor | 600 GB @ 3,5" | 10.511




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir doch direkt weiter machen.
> 
> HDD
> 
> ...


In was für einer Maschine steckt die denn?  10.000rpm und 600GB sind ja eher unüblich bei Consumer Hardware


----------



## INU.ID (21. September 2022)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> In was für einer Maschine steckt die denn?  10.000rpm und 600GB sind ja eher unüblich bei Consumer Hardware


Ist eigentlich ne ganz "normale" VelociRaptor (2,5"@3,5"), und steckt in der selben Kiste wie die SSD, meinem 2012 gebauten Sockel 2011 Gaming-PC.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (22. September 2022)

Eingetragen.

Sowohl SSD als auch HDD haben ja schon fast musealen Charakter....


----------



## ikkentobi (24. September 2022)

Hier mal ein Update (meine andere hdd kann entfernt werden) :
108699 | ikkentobi | WD15EADS | 1,5TB @ 3,5" | 221


----------



## Inzersdorfer (24. September 2022)

Eingetragen.

Die Platte muß einmal komplett überschrieben werden, um die schwebenden Sektoren entweder wiederzuzuweisen oder zu korrigieren.
Sichere die Daten und formatiere die WD einmal (keine schnellformatierung).

Auch die 9900 Schreibfehler sind ungünstig, die werden nur registriert weil die Scheib/Lese-Einheit dabei auserhalb ihrer vorgesehenen Position war. Das zeigt ein mechanisches Problem an.


----------



## ikkentobi (24. September 2022)

Danke für den Hinweis, werde ich mal probieren. Vielleicht reichts noch für die Pole Position 
Die Daten sind aber schon gesichert.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (25. Oktober 2022)

Einer aus der NAS (mit die älteste)  54331 Stunden,  651x ein / ausgeschaltet.
WDC WD20EZRX WD  2TB Green
Daneben läuft noch eine RED. Und der Aufpreis zur Red lohnt nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkHercules (13. November 2022)

Hier mal noch eine HDD und eine SSD für die Liste.
Laufen jeweils in einem RAID 10 aus 4 in einem Homeserver. Nehme mal jeweils eine raus, da ja alle die gleichen Werte haben.
HDD : 23645 | DarkHercules | WDC WD50EFRX | 5TB @ 3,5" | 446
SSD :  34172 | DarkHecules | Samsung 860 Evo | 1TB @ 2,5" | 71454

Die anderen beiden Einträge von mir sind nicht mehr in Dauerhafter Benutzung, waren in meinem alten Homeserver, welcher vor ein paar Jahren durch diesen ersetzt wurde. Der adere wird nur noch hin und wieder eingeschaltet. Daher hat sich an den Werten nicht viel getan. Werde mal evtl.bei Zeiten schauen, für diese aktualisierte Werte zu posten.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (13. November 2022)

Ein Update der beiden älteren Massenspeicher wär tatsächlich einmal günstig.
Neue HDD&SSD eingetragen.


----------



## guss (21. November 2022)

Da mir gerade langweilig war gibt es von mir auch mal ein Input für diesen Thread. 

Einmal eine externe HDD die ich am 14. Oktober 2011 bei Amazon gekauft hatte und die an meinem Linux HTPC hängt, sowie die SSD Systemplatte des gleichen Linux Systems.

HDD : 91942 | Guss | WDC WD20EARS | 2TB @ 3,5" | 693
SSD : 86000 | Guss | Crucial CT128M4 | 128GB @ 2,5" | 321




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (21. November 2022)

Eingetragen. 

Endlich eine HDD mit einer ordentlichen Anzahl von Laden/Entladenzyklen.


----------



## cordonbleu (2. Januar 2023)

Ich habe auch einen neuen Kandidaten für die Liste: 

44508 | cordonbleu | ST3500418AS | 500GB @ 3,5" | 2738


----------

